# Seguimento - Outubro 2006



## Senador (1 Out 2006 às 00:42)

Um dos meus meses preferidos, esperemos que seja um mês cheio de emoções aqui para o forum!
Venham as primeiras temperaturas abaixo dos 5º !


----------



## albertoisla (1 Out 2006 às 09:22)

Boas!
Céu sem nuvens, minima de 18,6º agora 20,2ºC/95% vento del NW


----------



## Bruno Campos (1 Out 2006 às 10:10)

esta noite mínima de 17.1ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2006 às 11:26)

Neste momento, 14,5ºC e chuva fraca.

13,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## tozequio (1 Out 2006 às 11:45)

Tive mínima de 16.5ºC a até a este momento subiu apenas 0.2ºC. Neste momento não chove, mas tive uma precipitação razoável de manhã.


----------



## dj_alex (1 Out 2006 às 11:55)

Já viram o fluxo tropical que está a Oeste da Madeira??? Parece que aquilo vai passar ao lado da Madeira, ao contrario do que os modelos inicialmente previam....Vamos ver que rumo toma ao passar a Madeira...

Mas como isto tem passado tudo ao lado já nao digo nada...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...at=msg2&selCanal=ir&selArea=atlan&pesquisa=0#

http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/s...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1

Acho que é uma situação a seguir...


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2006 às 12:51)

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 16,4ºC e neste momento tenho 21,6ºC e 1019hpa céu pouco nublado.
Quanto aquela situação a  Oeste da Madeira eu já estou a seguir o seguimento agora tem de ser feito por Satélite mas tendo em conta a ultima saída e as imagens de satélite pode seguir um rumo idêntico ao gordon mas com mais chuva no Norte e Centro do que com o gordon! 
Mas tem potencial é uma situação a acompanhar


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2006 às 13:23)

Tive uma mínima de 11,9ºC ás 6:54. Agora 17,3ºC, 78% hr e 1017,9mb com céu encoberto mas não cai nada.


----------



## Rog (1 Out 2006 às 14:24)

Pela Madeira, 27,8ºC, céu entre o pouco e mto nublado, 1015hpa, vento fraco.
Quanto às imagens de satélite, parece que mais para a tarde de hoje deverá chover e talvez ocorra vento, mas a maior parte desta frente passará a norte da ilha.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2006 às 15:23)

Por aqui neste momento tenho 23,0ºC e 1018hpa e céu pouco nublado aquela massa nebulosa deve passar ao largo da madeira sem atingir com chuvas significativas agora só espero que mude a rota um pouco mais para este e não tão para NE para ver se eu não a vejo a passar ao lado também!!


----------



## albertoisla (1 Out 2006 às 20:00)

Boas noite.
Máxima de 28,8º. neste momento tenho 22ºC céu sem nuvens, 74% e 1015mb


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2006 às 20:04)

Eu tive 23,4ºC de máxima neste momento ainda tenho 21,2ºC,1016hpa e 74%HR e céu limpo..


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2006 às 20:09)

Céu nublado quase todo o dia e alguns períodos de chuva fraca. 

13,3ºC / 18,6ºC


----------



## LUPER (1 Out 2006 às 21:37)

Hoje tive uma máxima de 26,0º , com uma minima de 16,2º, foi um dia quente


----------



## tozequio (1 Out 2006 às 22:07)

Por aqui 1 dia de amplitude térmica reduzida, nem mesmo o céu quase limpo que tenho por aqui faz descer muito a temperatura, tive 16.5ºC/17.8ºC e neste momento estão 16.8ºC. O céu só limpou lá para as 6 da tarde, o que explica tão baixa amplitude térmica.

A diferença para aí Luper é absolutamente incrível


----------



## LUPER (1 Out 2006 às 23:03)

tozequio disse:


> Por aqui 1 dia de amplitude térmica reduzida, nem mesmo o céu quase limpo que tenho por aqui faz descer muito a temperatura, tive 16.5ºC/17.8ºC e neste momento estão 16.8ºC. O céu só limpou lá para as 6 da tarde, o que explica tão baixa amplitude térmica.
> 
> A diferença para aí Luper é absolutamente incrível



É verdade é uma diferença muito grande mas é mesmo real, se verificares a estação de Anadia, ficas tb com essa ideia.  Hoje foi um dia mesmo quente por aqui


----------



## Iceberg (1 Out 2006 às 23:08)

Neste momento, em Braga, Tº exterior 18,1º, Tº interior 23,8º

A pressão marca 1000 hpa (estará correcta ... ?)


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2006 às 00:37)

Por cá 21,6ºC agora, 1014hpa, céu nublado.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2006 às 00:53)

iceberg disse:


> Neste momento, em Braga, Tº exterior 18,1º, Tº interior 23,8º
> 
> A pressão marca 1000 hpa (estará correcta ... ?)



Eu penso que a tua pressão atmosférica deveria marcar muito mais deveria neste momento marcar 1016hpa e não os 1000hpa!


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2006 às 00:57)

Neste momento eu tenho 18,9ºC,1016hpa e 85%HR


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Out 2006 às 01:56)

iceberg disse:


> Neste momento, em Braga, Tº exterior 18,1º, Tº interior 23,8º
> 
> A pressão marca 1000 hpa (estará correcta ... ?)



Boas a todos,

iceber esquece a pressão atmosférica, se deres uma leitura no tópico das estações do plus, verás que esse é o bug dela.   
http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=9752&postcount=84

As minhas Max/mín de 1OUT06 foram:

27,4ºC
15ºC

Actualmente: 18,5ºC


----------



## Fil (2 Out 2006 às 07:25)

Aqui neste momento nevoeiro algo denso, que eu me tenha dado conta é o 1º da época. Temperatura de 12,4ºC e humidade de 92%  





A mínima foi de 11,9ºC.


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Out 2006 às 09:11)

esta noite mínima de 16.1ºC


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 09:32)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas a todos,
> 
> iceber esquece a pressão atmosférica, se deres uma leitura no tópico das estações do plus, verás que esse é o bug dela.
> http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=9752&postcount=84



De facto a Estação do Plus tem estado a par com a pressão oficial, uma diferença de 1 ou 2 mb 
Agora tenho 1009mb, 95% HR e 17,2ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Out 2006 às 10:00)

hoje pelas 8h da manha no porto estavam uns belos altocumulus a preencher o céu... indicando a mudança de tempo iminente! 

Neste momento céu totalmente nublado.


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Out 2006 às 10:18)

Norte e centro norte com alerta amarelo devido a precipitações fortes

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2006 às 10:27)

Pela Mad. 21,6ºC, 1015hpa, céu nublado e chuva parece que está para perto!


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 10:55)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Pela Mad. 21,6ºC, 1015hpa, céu nublado e chuva parece que está para perto!



Pois está afinal tem ou não tem potencial  
Reparem como progride para NE, este ar quente que ontem sentiram e que hoje aindaz se vai fazer efeito, principalmente a Sul do Tejo 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...perature!pop!od!enfo!efi_2ti!2006100200!!day/


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 12:33)

Reparem como a formação já está mais organizada e com chuva intensa, a Galiza já está a levar com ela 
além disso temos uma vizinha depressão a NW que está a mergulhar ajudanbdo á causa para amanhã 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/rb-l.jpg


----------



## dj_alex (2 Out 2006 às 12:52)

Seringador disse:


> Reparem como a formação já está mais organizada e com chuva intensa, a Galiza já está a levar com ela
> além disso temos uma vizinha depressão a NW que está a mergulhar ajudanbdo á causa para amanhã
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/rb-l.jpg



Em lisboa vai levar com alguma coisa daqui a 3/4h parece-me...
Imagem as 11UTC


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2006 às 13:36)

Manhã de nevoeiro e uma mínima de 12,0ºC. Por agora, algum sol e 21,2ºC.

A chuva só deve chegar lá para o fim da tarde.


----------



## Serrano (2 Out 2006 às 13:59)

As núvens já tomaram conta do céu da Covilhã, mas ainda sem vestígios de precipitação. De momento, na zona baixa da cidade estão 20 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Tiago Moreno (2 Out 2006 às 14:30)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui 17º. Vento sul, com rajadas, bastante fortes. Deverá chover se as condições se mantiverem


----------



## Tiago Moreno (2 Out 2006 às 15:02)

Iniciaram-se as festividades


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Out 2006 às 15:26)

no porto tb ja chove desde as 14h30   
acompanhada de vento moderado!


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2006 às 15:59)

Isto por cá nem apetece contar... nem uma gota de chuva se dignou a cair por terras do norte da ilha a contar desde a manhã de ontem até agora.
Tenho agora 28,4ºC, parece pleno Verão...... 1015hpa


----------



## dj_alex (2 Out 2006 às 16:05)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Isto por cá nem apetece contar... nem uma gota de chuva se dignou a cair por terras do norte da ilha a contar desde a manhã de ontem até agora.
> Tenho agora 28,4ºC, parece pleno Verão...... 1015hpa



Deixa lá...em Lisboa está tudo a passar ao lado para variar...esta-se a tornar habito...   

Nem uma gota.....


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2006 às 17:51)

Por aqui já chove há algum tempo, neste momento chuva fraca e 16,6ºC.

O dia de hoje: 12,0ºC / 21,3ºC


----------



## Santos (2 Out 2006 às 19:04)

Por aqui está a começar a chover e algum vento à mistura, 19,6ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2006 às 19:08)

Aqui chove cada vez com mais intensidade mas a temperatura continua elevada (16,5ºC).


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2006 às 19:20)

Por aqui nem gota ainda  espero ver cair dentro de umas 2 horas e para Lisboa já falta pouco mas mais uma vez é de raspão onde estão as frentes a entrar de oeste para este? assim só o norte e centro se fica a rir e não pode ser A máxima do dia foi de 23,3ºC neste momento estão 21,4ºC,1013hpa e 92%HR a chuva vem a caminho mas a passo de caracol


----------



## Fil (2 Out 2006 às 20:40)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui já chove há algum tempo, neste momento chuva fraca e 16,6ºC.
> 
> O dia de hoje: 12,0ºC / 21,3ºC



Parabéns, tiveste uma máxima inferior á minha que foi de 21,6ºC  

Tem estado a chover que dá gosto, agora está a chover com bastante intensidade. Levo até ao momento 15,0 mm e a temperatura está nos 15,6ºC.


----------



## Fil (2 Out 2006 às 21:30)

As 19h:
Figueira da Foz: 22,6 mm
Aveiro: 19,2 mm
Arouca 11,6 mm
Anadia: 7,8 mm

E pelo radar:


----------



## LUPER (2 Out 2006 às 21:35)

Fil disse:


> As 19h:
> Figueira da Foz: 22,6 mm
> Aveiro: 19,2 mm
> Arouca 11,6 mm
> ...



Confirmo, pois apanhei uma bela molha mais o meu filho a sair do carro  , que belo dia de chuva. Aqui deve ter caído mais de 50 ou mesmo os 100mm, gostava de saber, mas choveu muitooooo   


Tive uma máxima de 23,7 e agora tenho 17,4


----------



## Fil (2 Out 2006 às 21:50)

LUPER disse:


> Confirmo, pois apanhei uma bela molha mais o meu filho a sair do carro  , que belo dia de chuva. Aqui deve ter caído mais de 50 ou mesmo os 100mm, gostava de saber, mas choveu muitooooo
> 
> 
> Tive uma máxima de 23,7 e agora tenho 17,4



Está na hora de comprares uma estação com pluviómetro   

As 20h:
Viseu: 17,6 mm
Arouca: 17,3 mm
Anadia: 13,7 mm
Alcobaça: 13,3 mm
Coimbra: 9,4 mm
Mirandela: 7,5 mm

Aqui já levo 23,3 mm no que vai de dia e continua a chover. A temperatura é que teima em manter-se nos 15,6ºC...


----------



## LUPER (2 Out 2006 às 21:54)

Fil disse:


> Está na hora de comprares uma estação com pluviómetro
> 
> As 20h:
> Viseu: 17,6 mm
> ...



Quero comprar uma, mas como moro num apartamento, não tenho sitio para a colocar, espero até mudar de casa


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2006 às 22:09)

Desde que começou a chover que a temperatura se mantém inalterável, já há mais de umas duas horas que se não passa de 16,6ºC / 16,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2006 às 22:45)

Por aqui a chuva já passou começou  as 20:25 e durou até mais ou menos as 22horas não deve ter caído mais de 10 mm foi sempre moderada e com vento forte a temperatura depois que deixou de chover tem vindo a descer neste momento tenho 19,2ºC 1015hpa céu com boas abertas


----------



## tozequio (2 Out 2006 às 23:34)

Por aqui estou de momento com a mínima do dia, 14.3ºC. Tive de máxima 20.6ºC, mas a temperatura baixou rapidamente assim que começou a chover.

Amanhã estou a contar com uma mínima na casa dos 12ºC.


----------



## Luis França (3 Out 2006 às 01:55)

Boa noite,
Eram 18:30 e começava a chuviscar na costa de Sintra, com vento moderado e  rajadas fortes, de sudoeste.    
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2633/3292/1600/2fronts_20061002.jpg

Às 19h quando cheguei a Sintra chovia torrencialmente, limpa-brisas na velocidade máxima, pois a visibilidade quase era mínima; cheguei a Lisboa (20:00) e só caíam algumas pinguitas. Deu para molhar a rua. Fica prá próxima.


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Out 2006 às 10:41)

esta noite a mínima foi de 13.3ºC arrefeceu mais um bocadinho q ontem


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2006 às 12:37)

Por aqui tive mínima de 16,0ºC neste momento 20,8ºC e 1022hpa maldito anticiclone


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2006 às 13:26)

Depois de alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã, agora nuvens e algum sol, com 14,1ºC. 
Mínima esta manhã 10,9ºC.


----------



## albertoisla (3 Out 2006 às 14:22)

Boas.
Esta noite minima de 20,8ºC. Un aguaceiro durante la manhã dejó 0,3mm  
Neste momento céu com algumnas nuvens e 22,8ºC


----------



## Serrano (3 Out 2006 às 14:38)

Na parte baixa da Covilhã estão 17.5 graus e já caíram algumas gotas. Ontem, a partir do fim da tarde, pode-se dizer que choveu bem.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2006 às 16:21)

Por cá, 24,5ºC, céu muito nublado, 1020hpa. 
O IM hoje está um pouco pro baralhado, se tiverem curiosidade vejam as previsões em texto para a Madeira:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp

Não há previsão para quinta-feira, mas há para sexta. E na sexta podemos optar por uma das três previsões escritas 
Uma distracção com certeza...


----------



## dj_alex (3 Out 2006 às 16:36)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por cá, 24,5ºC, céu muito nublado, 1020hpa.
> O IM hoje está um pouco pro baralhado, se tiverem curiosidade vejam as previsões em texto para a Madeira:
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp
> ...



assim não se enganam....


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2006 às 18:07)

Em Braga estão 16.4ºC. Dia de muitos aguaceiros alguns moderados. Dentro de alguns minutos deve tornar a chover... Pressão 1015hPa


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2006 às 18:11)

Por Setubal a máxima que fez foi de 22,7ºC agora estão 21,4ºC ,1022hpa céu pouco nublado na maioria são nuvens altas...


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2006 às 18:18)

12,6ºC e mais um aguaceiro que está agora a terminar.


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2006 às 18:32)

A depressão a sul dos Açores tem umas células convectivas que apresentam uma grande actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2006 às 18:35)

Muitas descargas a sul dos Açores e a Oeste da Madeira.


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Out 2006 às 19:06)

Por aqui um dia com algum vento pela manhã, de mínima tive 13,9ºC e de máxima 28,6, neste momento 19,6ºC e descendo. principalmente pela mnhã houve céu muito nublado, mas nem uma gota deixou, depois com o transcorrer do dia as nuvens baixas deram lugar a nebulosidade alta e tb essa desapareceu, tenho neste momento céu limpo.


----------



## Santos (3 Out 2006 às 19:35)

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro forte e a temperatura está a baixar, neste momento 15,2ºC


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2006 às 20:11)

Pelas imagens de satelite adivinha-se uma noite de aguaceiros frequentes... 

14.5ºC e a descer....


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2006 às 21:15)

Por aqui 22,5ºC , aguaceiros fracos, e algum nevoeiro, 1020hpa.


----------



## LUPER (3 Out 2006 às 21:44)

Ora a minha máxima hoje foi de 20,6 e a minima da 14,1, mas agora já vou em 15,9. Espero conseguir ainda bater a minima hoje  . Ceu nublado e sensação de frio na rua neste momento


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2006 às 22:51)

Em Braga a temperatura estabilizou nos 13.9ºC a pressão é que subiu para os 1018hPa...


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Out 2006 às 23:35)

Por aqui continua a descer, 14,9ºC. Também me parece que hoje vou bater a minha mínima depois do Verão.


----------



## tozequio (3 Out 2006 às 23:41)

Por aqui mais um dia fresquinho, tive de extremos 13.2ºC/19.4ºC e tenho neste momento 14.0ºC, e uma típica situação pós frontal, com algumas nuvens mas predomina o céu limpo, propício a uma boa descida da temperatura.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2006 às 23:44)

Por aqui agora tenho 17,7ºC e 1024hpa esta para durar


----------



## tozequio (3 Out 2006 às 23:49)

Já agora uma curiosidade, nas Penhas Douradas às 22h estava 6.5ºC com precipitação. Vai ser curioso ver até que ponto poderá cair pelo menos alguma água-neve na Torre esta noite...


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2006 às 00:25)

Por aqui, 20,4ºC, céu nublado, 1022hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Out 2006 às 00:51)

tozequio disse:


> Já agora uma curiosidade, nas Penhas Douradas às 22h estava 6.5ºC com precipitação. Vai ser curioso ver até que ponto poderá cair pelo menos alguma água-neve na Torre esta noite...



E como é que nós poderemos saber isso? A EMA das Penhas Douradas fica a apróximadamente 1500m de altitude e daí até à Torre são quase mais 500 metros de subida. E claro o tempo na S. da Estrela é muito variável, como em qualquer montanha e pode que a precipitação caída nas Penhas Douradas nem tenha sequer chegado à Torre.


----------



## albertoisla (4 Out 2006 às 06:38)

minima e neste momento de 17,0º


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2006 às 09:18)

Por aqui, 19,6ºC, 1024hpa, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Bruno Campos (4 Out 2006 às 10:25)

esta noite minima de 14.4ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2006 às 12:13)

Por aqui a mínima foi ligeiramente inferior a 10ºC (9,9ºC ).

Agora algum sol e 14,2ºC.


----------



## albertoisla (4 Out 2006 às 14:10)

Boas.
Minima de 16,4º. Neste momento 21ºC  e céu com algumas nuvens alts e 55%


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2006 às 14:27)

Boas, por aqui o anticiclone está a se fazer sentir, céu limpo 26,5ºC, um dia de verão..... 1025hpa. Vejo que pelo Cont. a situação está mais pro frio e aguaceiros, não?


----------



## LUPER (4 Out 2006 às 16:02)

A minha minima foi de 13,9 e a máxima não deverá passar os 20,2  , digamos que o frio começa a instalar-se  . De noite choveu muito, talvez mais uns 20 a 30 mm, este mês está a ser porreiro.


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 16:58)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui a mínima foi ligeiramente inferior a 10ºC (9,9ºC ).
> 
> Agora algum sol e 14,2ºC.



Dan é a 1ª ou a segunda vez a opós o verão?


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2006 às 17:15)

Seringador disse:


> Dan é a 1ª ou a segunda vez a opós o verão?



Aqui em casa, depois do dia 20 de Agosto com 9,2ºC, tive 4,5ºC no dia 16 de Setembro e hoje o tal valor de 9,9ºC.

Mas a estação meteorológica já tem mais dias com mínimas inferiores a 10ºC.


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 17:27)

Dan disse:


> Aqui em casa, depois do dia 20 de Agosto com 9,2ºC, tive 4,5ºC no dia 16 de Setembro e hoje o tal valor de 9,9ºC.
> 
> Mas a estação meteorológica já tem mais dias com mínimas inferiores a 10ºC.




Bem recordo-me desse dia, nem pensei direito aqui no Porto tivemos 10,2ºC no dia 16


----------



## Fil (4 Out 2006 às 18:07)

Ontem tive a mínima (9,6ºC) poucos minutos antes das 00h e a mínima de hoje aconteceu poucos minutos após as 00h também de 9,6ºC. Depois vieram as nuvens e a temperatura subiu, registei 4,6 mm caidos durante a madrugada. A máxima foi de 15,8ºC, neste momento 15,1ºC e 65% hr.


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2006 às 18:45)

Por aqui devemos voltar a registar mínimas inferiores a 10ºC nos próximos dois dias.


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2006 às 18:52)

Desde esta manhã que não voltou a chover por aqui. Neste momento 14,8ºC e algumas nuvens.

9,9ºC / 17,1ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Out 2006 às 18:52)

A minha mínima foi de 14,9 e estava a descer a bom ritmo, até que apareceram as ditas das nuvens, que nem uma gota deixaram , e já não desceu mais.
De destacar a máxima, apenas 21,7ºC, já indicativo de algo a mudar (o amigo Inverno a mostrar-se ao longe ). 
Já desde o dia 3 de Maio, onde a máxima foi de 21,3ºC, que não obtinha uma máxima tão baixa! 

Temp. actual 19,6ºC, hoje ainda baixamos mais a mínima.


----------



## albertoisla (4 Out 2006 às 20:29)

Máxima de 21,8ºC neste momento céu sem nuvens e 19,9º.


----------



## LUPER (4 Out 2006 às 21:48)

E a minha máxima ainda chegou aos 20,6 e neste momento sigo com 15,6º   , o frio anda por aí


----------



## Santos (4 Out 2006 às 22:46)

Aqui está a cair um aguaceiro, e 15,4ºC


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2006 às 23:17)

A máxima hoje foi de 28ºC, agora tenho 19,7ºC, céu limpo, 1026hpa.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2006 às 00:12)

Céu quase totalmente limpo e 11,5ºC.


----------



## tozequio (5 Out 2006 às 01:41)

Por aqui só choveu na última madrugada, desde de manhã que não chove. Tive mínima de 12.8ºC e máxima de 19.6ºC. 

Neste momento tenho 13.2ºC, se descer mais 1.5ºC fico com a temperatura mínima desde o início do Verão.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2006 às 09:52)

Céu limpo e 10,2C.
A mínima esta manhã foi de 6,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2006 às 12:21)

Boas,esta noite fiquei com uma mínima um pouco mais baixa 15,8ºC neste momento tenho 19,4ºC e 1028hpa


----------



## albertoisla (5 Out 2006 às 17:36)

Boas. noite fresca com uma minima de 14,9ºC. Agora, 22ºC máxima de 25,5ºC Céu sem nuvens


----------



## Fil (5 Out 2006 às 17:50)

Aqui tive uma mínima de 7,4ºC e máxima de 17,6ºC. Neste momento 16,6ºC e 62% hr com céu limpo.

Lamas de Mouro chegou aos 3,0ºC (ou talvez menos).


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2006 às 19:40)

Por agora, céu limpo e 16,2ºC. A máxima hoje chegou a 18,7ºC.

6,5ºC / 18,7ºC


----------



## LUPER (5 Out 2006 às 22:39)

Minima de 10,7 e uma máxima de 21,8. Neste momento sigo com 15,3 e 1026hpa


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2006 às 23:28)

Máxima de hoje 22,3ºC agora tenho 17,6ºC e 1026hpa


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2006 às 23:42)

por aqui, 18,6ºC, céu limpo, 1025hpa.

Já agora, o céu esta noite com a lua bem clara, e um céu cheio de cirrus muito alinhados, está muito interessante! Conseguem ver o mesmo por aí?


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2006 às 23:48)

Rogpacheco disse:


> por aqui, 18,6ºC, céu limpo, 1025hpa.
> 
> Já agora, o céu esta noite com a lua bem clara, e um céu cheio de cirrus muito alinhados, está muito interessante! Conseguem ver o mesmo por aí?



 Aqui está uma noite com um céu limpinho e uma linda lua quase cheia


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Out 2006 às 02:19)

Boas pessoal hoje fui passear pois o dia foi propício para isso mesmo!  
De mínima tive 11,3ºC e de máxima 23,6ºC.
Neste momento 15,7ºC
O dia foi de céu limpo e com um Sol que se fez sentir forte.

_Onde andas meu querido Outono..._


----------



## Bruno Campos (6 Out 2006 às 08:04)

minima de 5a - 10.7ºC
minima desta noite - 12.2ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2006 às 10:41)

A mínima hoje foi de 8,0ºC, um pouco mais alta que ontem.

Neste momento 12,7ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2006 às 14:14)

Boas
Esta noite a mínima foi a mais baixa dos últimos meses 14,7ºC mas neste momento já vai em 23,0ºC e 1024hpa céu muito nublado mas por nuvens altas está sol mesmo assim..


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2006 às 14:24)

Por cá 26,4ºC e é possível que suba mais..., céu limpo, 1024hpa. Este Verão parece que não acaba...


----------



## Tiago Moreno (6 Out 2006 às 14:32)

Boa tarde!

Por viana do castelo está muito nevoeiro. Chuva fraca, mas constante. Tao constante que à 2h que não pára  Temperatura nos 16,4º, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## albertoisla (6 Out 2006 às 14:46)

Boas.
Esta noite a minima foi 15,2ºC. Neste momento 30ºC máxima de 30,2ºC. FOENH....


----------



## Tiago Moreno (6 Out 2006 às 16:22)

Quem quer chuvinha pode e deve vir ate Viana do Castelo. Está a chover desde as 12:30, sendo que nos ultimos 4 minutos aumentou muito de intensidade. A continuar assim temos aqui um dos dias com mais chuva do ano


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2006 às 16:37)

Desde o final da manhã que tem vindo a aumentar a nebulosidade e agora já está completamente nublado. Tenho neste momento 18,4ºC e 71% Hr. A máxima do dia deve ficar perto de 20ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2006 às 17:11)

Por aqui a tarde tem vindo a ficar com cada vez mais nuvens altas ate ter ficado completamente coberto o céu por um espesso "manto branco" mas n é neve neste momento está a ficar mais escuro vindo de oeste a máxima de hoje foi de 24,6ºC e neste momento estão 24,0ºC e 1021hpa...


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2006 às 17:35)

Começou a chover e temperatura baixou um pouco. Neste momento 17,7ºC e 74% Hr.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Out 2006 às 17:38)

Dan disse:


> Começou a chover e temperatura baixou um pouco. Neste momento 17,7ºC e 74% Hr.




Neste extremo: Em VRSA

Nem chove nem faz Sol!!!

Apesar de estar o famoso "tempo de trovoada" !!

A temp: mantem-se elevada nos 27Cº


----------



## Santos (6 Out 2006 às 18:06)

Boas, aqui no Oeste (faldas de Montejunto) céu completamente nublado, 
19,4ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2006 às 18:33)

Continua a chuva com 16,5ºC e 80% de Hr.


----------



## Luis França (6 Out 2006 às 19:00)

Em Lisboa continua aquele capacete ameno (cirrus-estratos (?) bem condensados - tipo nevoeiro de altitude), sem pingar, com 21º actuais e mínima de 14º em Benfica, nem consigo perceber donde vem a brisa ...
Em Amarante, caíu uma cortina de chuva à tarde que se deixou de ver a estrada. Continua a chuviscar  

E amanhã repete-se a história?? como tenho tudo preparado para fotografar as altas (já nem sei se serão mesmo altas com esta desorganização toda!) marés-vivas a 7,8 e 9 (se ainda houver)....


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2006 às 21:16)

Hoje: 8,0ºC / 19,7ºC

Céu nublado, 15,3ºC e 84% Hr por agora.


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2006 às 22:40)

Hoje máxima de 27,4ºC, agora 20,1ºC, 1022hpa, Céu limpo.


----------



## Fil (6 Out 2006 às 23:36)

Em minha casa tive uma mínima de 10,8ºC e uma máxima de 19,8ºC, um pequeno aguaceiro pelas 18h valeu-me mais 0,5 mm para a contagem da precipitação. Neste momento o céi parece-me estar encoberto e por isso a temperatura mantem-se constante nos 15,2ºC com uma humidade de 86%...


----------



## Senador (7 Out 2006 às 00:03)

Neste momento em Caldelas (Braga) tenho 16.9ºC com 62% HR.
A mínima hoje foi 11.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2006 às 00:17)

Neste momento que já passa da meia noite ainda tenho 20,0ºC1022hpa, hoje foi um dia algo abafado sabado e domingo é mais para o quente


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2006 às 13:01)

boa tarde!
A mínima desta noite foi de 18,1ºC mais 4ºC que a noite anterior e neste momento já levo 23,5ºC e 1020hpa


----------



## albertoisla (7 Out 2006 às 13:41)

Minima de 17,8ºC. Agora 29ºC algumas nuvens


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2006 às 13:47)

Tive uma mínima de 14,7ºC e agora tenho 20,9ºC com céu nublado.


----------



## Senador (7 Out 2006 às 14:10)

Aqui tive uma mínima de 16.8ºC, agora tenho 20.9ºC. (Caldelas,Braga)


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2006 às 14:25)

Por aqui, 26,4ºC, 1017hpa, céu limpo. E pela descida acentuada do barómetro, dentro de dias os aguaceiros poderão marcar presença.


----------



## tozequio (7 Out 2006 às 20:43)

Infelizmente graças à Faculdade não tenho podido aceder ao fórum tanto como desejava  

Deixo só uma breve nota dos últimos dias, em que foi claramente batida a mínima desde que começou o Verão, com 10.1ºC na quinta-feira.

Por hoje o dia começou com aspecto de sauna, com chuva até por volta do meio-dia, acabei por ter uma máxima amena de 21.4ºC. Mínima de 16.9ºC a bater já que neste momento tenho 18.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2006 às 21:00)

A minha máxima ficou nos 26,0ºC neste momento tenho 23,3ºC e 1018hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Out 2006 às 21:35)

A minha mínima: 16,9ºC

A máxima: 29,2ºC

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado no perído da manhã, nuvens altas, limpando no transcorrer do dia.

Resumindo mais um dia tremnendamente aborrecido metereológicamente falando...   

Neste momento 21,8ºC até parece que estou nas caraíbas!


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2006 às 22:20)

Por aqui 20,5ºC, 1017hpa, céu limpo.


----------



## Fil (7 Out 2006 às 23:55)

Hoje máxima de 22,3ºC e mínima de 14,2ºC, o dia mais quente deste mês  

Neste momento 14,8ºC e a descer muito devagar como tem sido norma nestes ultimos dias...


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2006 às 10:08)

Manhã com nevoeiro e uma mínima de 11,4ºC.


----------



## albertoisla (8 Out 2006 às 10:54)

boas.
minima de 17,0ºC neste momento 24,0ºC céu sem nuvens 28% vent del E, Foenh, 1015mb.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2006 às 12:03)

boas tardes!
Eu tive mais uma mínima elevada 17,9ºC e neste momento tenho 22,2ºC e 1016hpa..


----------



## Rog (8 Out 2006 às 13:50)

Mínima hoje de 17ºC, agora 26,6ºC, 1017hpa, céu limpo durante a manhã, e a ficar nublado agora.


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2006 às 15:04)

Caíram algumas gotas ainda há pouco. Neste momento 21,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2006 às 19:01)

Por aqui cái muito nublado por cirrus e alguns cumulos no interior a máxima foi um pouco mais baixa que ontem!25,3ºC neste momento 23,6ºC e 1014hpa


----------



## Santos (8 Out 2006 às 19:08)

Boas, por aqui céu práticamente limpo, 20,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2006 às 19:17)

Consegue-se ver umas nuvens de trovoada a sudeste.


----------



## Fil (8 Out 2006 às 20:00)

Em minha casa não houve nevoeiro ao amanhecer (Bragança é uma cidade enormeee  ), mas dava para ver de minha casa a cidade envolta numa nuvem, foi uma bela visão á qual me esqueci de tirar uma foto..

Hoje por cá mínima de 12,1ºC e máxima de 21,9ºC. Neste momento 17,7ºC com 74% hr.


----------



## LUPER (8 Out 2006 às 20:32)

Tive uma máxima de 26,1 e uma minima de 14,7. Foi um dia quente por estes lados


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2006 às 20:55)

Trovoada no interior centro e norte.




A máxima chegou a 22,4ºC.

Também foi um dia quente por aqui: 11,4ºC / 22,4ºC


----------



## tozequio (9 Out 2006 às 00:01)

Por aqui o Verão está de regresso, 14.3ºC/26.1ºC, neste momento tenho uma bela noite de Verão com 17.9ºC. De registar que caiu alguns chuviscos durante cerca de 2 minutos esta tarde, quando a temperatura era superior a 25ºC, nem no Verão isso é costume por aqui... 



LUPER disse:


> Tive uma máxima de 26,1 e uma minima de 14,7. Foi um dia quente por estes lados



Mais 1 vez as temperaturas em sintonia, só achei estranho que tivesses ficado contente com o calor


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2006 às 00:11)

Por aqui ainda levo 20,3ºC a esta hora pela terceira noite consecutiva vai ser mais uma mínima na caso dos 18ºc


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Out 2006 às 01:30)

Mais um dia de Verão...  

Máx: 31,5ºC
Min: 16,2ºC
Actualmente 19,9ºC. e a pressão a querer dar na última hora indícios de descida!   Vamos ver...

O dia ficou marcado pelo calor   e pelas boas formações convectivas, a Norte, que por aqui passaram ao final da tarde. Vi 2 pileus encima de cumulonimbos!! L I N D O S!!! Mas a máquina não estava comigo    
Fiquei possesso...  Tinham sido fotografias memoráveis!


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Out 2006 às 10:06)

ontem foi realmente um dia quente... minima de 17 e max de 25ºC


----------



## dj_alex (9 Out 2006 às 10:44)

Acho que este fds foi um verdadei fim de semana de verão....Se bem que eu ainda não deixei de andar só de t-shirt desde o final do verão...


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2006 às 13:27)

Por aqui esta noite a mínima foi de 16,6ºC neste momento 23ºC mais um dia quentinho! Espero que seja o ultimo


----------



## dj_alex (9 Out 2006 às 14:04)

O dia de hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho de ontem...quente....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Out 2006 às 15:47)

dj_alex disse:


> O dia de hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho de ontem...quente....



Quente e doentio.... 

Ao menos uns raios!! para safar o dia!!


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2006 às 18:35)

Até ao momento ainda nada de trovoada, apenas mais uma nuvem iridescente.


----------



## albertoisla (9 Out 2006 às 19:01)

Máxima de 29,4ºC. Agora 22,8º muita calima e nuvens alts


----------



## Iceberg (9 Out 2006 às 19:13)

Em Braga, actualmente, 22.3º (com tendência natural de descida)

Dentro de casa, 22.7º e 72% humidade.


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2006 às 19:24)

Mais um dia quente para o mês de Outubro. 

11,4ºC / 23,4ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2006 às 19:44)

Por Setúbal máxima do dia 25,7ºC ...
Neste momento 21,8ºC e 1015hpa...


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2006 às 19:58)

Aqui por Braga foi um dia de Sol. A temperatura mínima foi de 14.2ºC


----------



## Fil (9 Out 2006 às 21:23)

Nunca mais chega o frio a sério... Em minha casa 12,4ºC / 22,0ºC e as trovoadas previstas pelo IM nem vê-las  . Agora 16,2ºC, 1016.9mb e 76% hr.


----------



## LUPER (9 Out 2006 às 21:55)

E por aqui tive uma maxima de 26,2 e minima de 14,8. Penso que o calor ficou por aqui.    Que venha o frio e a chuva


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Out 2006 às 22:09)

Mais um dia de calor  

Max: 28,7º C
Min: 16,8º C

Neste momento 21,7º C ainda! Dá para andar em camisa de maga curta e tudo!  
Dia marcado pela nebulosidade alta e pelo ambiente abafado!  

Ó LUPER onde é que anda o friooooo!???


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2006 às 22:20)

Quarta noite consecutiva com temperaturas na casa dos 20/21ºC até ao inicio da madrugada  neste momento ainda 20,5ºC e 26,8ºC no quarto desde o inicio de verão até hoje ke nunca baixou mais que isto amanha por esta hora espero ver chuvaaaaaaaaaaa   para mim 5 mm já não é mau


----------



## Rog (9 Out 2006 às 23:03)

Por aqui 19,5ºC, céu nublado1014hpa.
Previsões do IM, para ontem, hoje e amanhã trovoadas e aguaceiros. Era muito, não era? Pois, ontem nem gota de água e trovoadas nem vê-las, hoje o mesmo e amanhã, bem, esperemos que à terceira seja de vez... isto por aqui passa tudo ao lado... mas esperemos para amanhã para mais conclusões!


----------



## tozequio (9 Out 2006 às 23:23)

Por aqui continua o Verão, 14.7ºC/25.1ºC e neste momento tenho 17.4ºC com algumas nuvens altas. Já se nota algum arrefecimento.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2006 às 00:09)

A minha temperatura está a cair a um bom ritmo neste momento tenho 18,6ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 08:08)

mais uma noite amena - 14.5ºC
ontem max de 24.6ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Out 2006 às 09:24)

Por aqui a mínima foi na ordem das anteriores, 16,8ºC, actualmente 18,8ºC com ceú cada vez mais carregado.

Pessoal do litoral preparem-se para a chuvita que ela aí vai:


----------



## Rog (10 Out 2006 às 10:09)

Por aqui 19,9ºC, durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros, 1016hpa. 
Não ocorreu trovoadas no Norte da Ilha.


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 10:10)

no porto está prestes a chuviscar!


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 10:52)

ja chove no Porto


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2006 às 13:35)

Céu nublado e 16,7ºC. 
Esta manhã mínima de 11,8ºC.


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 14:08)

depois de um aguaceiro moderado/fraco da parte da manha, a hora de almoço está a aguentar-se bem...

neste momento temos Boas Abertas


----------



## albertoisla (10 Out 2006 às 14:14)

Mínima de 19,7ºC. Agora 25ºC céu com muitas nuvens alts 1015mb


----------



## dj_alex (10 Out 2006 às 14:15)

em Lisboa acabou de cair um aguaceiro de todo o tamanho....


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2006 às 14:16)

Pelas imagens dá para ver que foi intenso: D 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2006 às 14:31)

Começou a chover agora com 16,9ºC. Para hoje está prevista uma máxima de 23ºC, mas não deve passar muito além de 17ºC.


----------



## Rog (10 Out 2006 às 14:36)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado, 27,5ºC, 1016hpa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2006 às 15:28)

VRSA

Alguns cumulos congestus, nuvens altas e uma mancha bem negra a xegar de sudoeste!!

Nem uma pinga de agua!! 

27Cº

Vento...onde é que ele anda?? muito abafado!! Cheira-me a trovoada!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2006 às 15:39)

Em 10minutos e ja ta:

Pinga grossa e despersa!! Viva o Aguaceiro!!

Tempo quente e doentio!!


----------



## Iceberg (10 Out 2006 às 15:50)

22º em Braga e céu com abertas.

Uma chuvinha de manhã, nada de significativo.

De facto, a expressão que têm usado é a mais apropriada: tempo quente e doentio. Um início de Outono muito primaveril, sem dúvida!


----------



## Serrano (10 Out 2006 às 17:15)

Até ao momento, nada de chuva pela Covilhã, pelos menos de forma que fosse visível. Às 14 horas estavam 17 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Nunca mais chega o frio, porque isto de ter mínimas de 13 graus não mete muita piada... A média das mínimas em Outubro no meu posto de observação costuma rondar os 9 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2006 às 18:02)

Nem chuva nem sol!!

Nem trovoada, nem cometas 

Epah que miseria de tempo!!!

Hoje so se bateu um record---- chuveu umas pingas gossas durante 30segs.   Record do Ano


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2006 às 18:41)

Alguns aguaceiros pela tarde e uma máxima mais baixa que nos últimos dias.

11,8ºC / 17,9ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2006 às 18:51)

E segundo o IM teríamos períodos de chuva aqui foram meia dúzia de gotas a meio da manha e ao inicio da tarde um aguaceiro de 1 minuto 
Mínima  foi de 17,6ºC e a máxima de 22,3ºC neste momento 20,7ºC e 1014hpa..


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2006 às 21:06)

O IM previa 23ºC de máxima para aqui que finalmente ficou-se pelos 17,1ºC, tanto na estação como em minha casa  

Da esperada chuva é que nada (ou quase nada). Agora 15,2ºC, 85% e 1013.9hPa.


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2006 às 21:54)

Por Braga sim cairam alguns aguaceiros, as nuvens passam a uma velocidade estoteante.
Neste momento tenho 18.0ºC


----------



## Rog (10 Out 2006 às 22:11)

Depois de uma máxima hoje de 28,5ºC, agora 20,2ºC, céu pouco nublado, 1016hpa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Out 2006 às 22:58)

Por aqui igual ao resto, mas em quantidades "mini". Apenas choveu ás 16h e durante uns 15 a 20 minutitos, quase nem deu para molhar o chão, quando parecia que ía pegar  parou!  
Depois deste pseudo-episódio de chuvisco nunca mais foi vista por aqui. Até chegou a fazer sol, certo que meio envergonhado.
A máx. hoje ainda foi bem alta 28,7º C. 

Actualmente céu estreladinho  e 18,2º C.

*AVISO:*_Qualquer semelhança entre as previsões do IM, para o dia que agora acaba, e o que realmente sucedeu são pura coincidência..._   

E colocaram eles os 3 distritos; Porto, Braga e Viana do castelo em alerta amarelo por precipitação forte...


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2006 às 23:05)

Por aqui choveu agora um pouco. 15,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Serrano (11 Out 2006 às 11:13)

Ontem, no meu posto de observação, a máxima foi 21.8 graus, enquanto esta noite a temperatura baixou até aos 13 graus, para não variar...
Ás 9,30h passei num local a 850 metros de altitude e estavam 13.5 graus, já na zona baixa da Covilhã estavam 17 graus há minutos atrás.

Em relação à chuva, verificaram-se alguns aguaceiros a partir do fim da tarde de ontem, mas agora brilha o sol entre núvens.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## dj_alex (11 Out 2006 às 13:20)

Tempo chato...nada de novo...


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Out 2006 às 14:02)

esta noite mais uma minima amena: 16.4ºC

no porto neste momento, céu quase totalmente limpo, à excepçao de uns cumulus...


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Out 2006 às 14:55)

Hoje sim tem havido alguma chuva por aqui, mais parece que as previsões do IM foram trocadas, hoje chuva e ontem aguaceiros!  

Dia cinzentão, com chuva fraca, pelo que mostram os radares já se acabou, mas de todos modos não foi mau. Hoje está um belo dia para fazer filmes em time lapse! Depois posto  
A min: foi de 14,6ºC, actualmente 22ºC, ceú encoberto e algum vento.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2006 às 15:00)

Boas.
Por aqui choveu ao inicio da manha com alguma intensidade mas eu não vi foi mto cedo agora tenho céu muito nublado mas já com algumas abertas com o sol a espreitar timidamente a mínima ficou nos  17,9ºC e neste momento vou com 22,2ºC e 1019hpa...


----------



## albertoisla (11 Out 2006 às 15:18)

Mínia esta noite de 18,1ºC. Neste momento céu sen nuvens e 22,9ºC máxima de 23,3ºC. 55%


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2006 às 15:59)

VRSA

Chove com intensidade, formou-se uma grande celula carregadinha de trovoada, coisa que nao estava prevista!!

E continua parada sobre a cidade á roda!! podera vir a ser uma SUPER-CELULA- Pois esta a meter muito respeito!!


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2006 às 16:48)

É talvez a primeira vez que a iso 5 chega a Portugal continental neste novo ano climático.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2006 às 17:41)

]ToRnAdO[;12870 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> Chove com intensidade, formou-se uma grande celula carregadinha de trovoada, coisa que nao estava prevista!!
> 
> E continua parada sobre a cidade á roda!! podera vir a ser uma SUPER-CELULA- Pois esta a meter muito respeito!!



Tenta sacar umas fotos se poderes


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Out 2006 às 20:10)

]ToRnAdO[;12870 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> Chove com intensidade, formou-se uma grande celula carregadinha de trovoada, coisa que nao estava prevista!!
> 
> E continua parada sobre a cidade á roda!! podera vir a ser uma SUPER-CELULA- Pois esta a meter muito respeito!!



]ToRnAdO[ continuas vivo!??   

Diz lá como foi!, então não é que nos aguça a curiosidade e depois népias nem _trus nem mus_  
Esperamos o teu relato de como foi a "coisa".


----------



## Fil (11 Out 2006 às 22:03)

Aqui tive uma máxima de 15,8ºC. A mínima está neste momento a ocorrer com 10,4ºC  

Pela manhã choveu um pouco, registei 5,2 mm.


----------



## LUPER (11 Out 2006 às 23:22)

Dan disse:


> É talvez a primeira vez que a iso 5 chega a Portugal continental neste novo ano climático.



E nota-se bem, pois a minima está agora a ser feita com uns 13,5 e tive uma máxima de 20,3 . Penso que o frio chegou de vez, já dá gosto andar pela rua a sentir este fresquinho


----------



## Minho (11 Out 2006 às 23:53)

Será que o IM vai enganar-se e vamos ter a primeira geada do mês em Bragança. No ano passado foi só a *5 de Novembro.*


----------



## Minho (11 Out 2006 às 23:54)

Em Braga a  temperatura cai a pique. Já vai em 11.8ºC e sempre a descer. A mínima desta noite foi de 13.7ºC por isso já foi largamente ultrapassada. 
A pressão essa continua a subir e já vai nos 1019hPa.
Ceú limpo e sem vento.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2006 às 00:30)

a minha máxima ficou nos 22,4ºC sem duvida o que mais se nota é o frio esta noite  neste momento tenho 16,0ºC para o pessoal do norte ainda é quente


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Out 2006 às 08:07)

ontem a minima desceu aos 12.4 ºC , e continuou a desceu durante a noite anticiclonica, atingindo de madrugada os 9.3ºC (minima mais baixa)


----------



## LUPER (12 Out 2006 às 08:16)

A minha minima foi de 8,3     , noite fria por todo o norte hoje.


----------



## Tiago Moreno (12 Out 2006 às 08:39)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a mínima foi de 8.1ºC durante a noite. A esta hora o céu está completamente limpo e a temperatura situa-se nos 12,3º. Fresquinho


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2006 às 10:33)

Boas!

Hoje parecia que estava em Trás-os-Montes 
Mínima de 10,8ºC estão no momento 14.5ºC e um  céu lindo e limpo


----------



## duncan (12 Out 2006 às 11:15)

Pessoal, segundo as previsoes das cartas de prognostico acho que vem muita chuva a partir de 2ºfeira nao concordam!?


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2006 às 11:43)

duncan disse:


> Pessoal, segundo as previsoes das cartas de prognostico acho que vem muita chuva a partir de 2ºfeira nao concordam!?



Sim, conforme a discussão no tópico de Previsão segundo os modelos


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2006 às 11:47)

Bom dia!Noite fresca também por aqui mínima de 13,9ºC  neste momento 17,4ºC e 1021hpa e céu limpooo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Out 2006 às 11:48)

duncan disse:


> Pessoal, segundo as previsoes das cartas de prognostico acho que vem muita chuva a partir de 2ºfeira nao concordam!?



Uma Tempestade á homem!! 

Ancioso por ve-la!! Pois o pior devera passar aqui no sul!! ou pelo menos o maior debito de agua!!


----------



## LUPER (12 Out 2006 às 12:49)

Neste momento 18,6 e ceu azul com 1022hp. Que rico dia   , recordo que a miníma foi de 8,3º


----------



## dj_alex (12 Out 2006 às 13:02)

LUPER disse:


> Neste momento 18,6 e ceu azul com 1022hp. Que rico dia   , recordo que a miníma foi de 8,3º



Frio????    Aqui por lisboa tempo de primavera....

E ainda não vai ser esta semana que deixo de andar de t-shirt...


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2006 às 13:47)

Por aqui céu limpo e 15,7ºC. A miníma hoje ficou em 3,5ºC, a mais baixa desde o Verão.


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Out 2006 às 15:29)

Boas a todos, até que enfim que vejo valores de um digito!  
Minima: 8,1ºC   (claro que comparada com a do Dan isto até parece Cuba, mas pronto é a minha mínima! )

Neste momento 23ºC, não está muito fresco, mas é u dia fresquinho de uma forma geral e de céu azulito.

 *VIVA O FRIO!!!*


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2006 às 15:31)

Hoje a temp. mínima foi de 16ºC, agora 25,4ºC céu pouco nublado. 1018hpa.
Ontem à tarde foi de chuva por vezes moderada, curiosamente desde o IM passando por vários modelos não encontrei nenhum que tivesse previsto chuva para ontem à tarde ou aguaceiros nem que fossem fracos... estas previsões às vezes têm estas imprecisões....


----------



## Serrano (12 Out 2006 às 17:15)

Na noite passada, a temperatura desceu até aos 8 graus no meu posto de observação. De referir, que a mínima de ontem foi atingida um pouco antes da meia noite com 10.5 graus.
Hoje, pelas 14h estavam 19 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã com o sol a brilhar intensamente.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 19:25)

Em Braga a mínima foi de exactamente 9.0ºC.
Ceú limpo todo o dia.
Começa a temperatura a descer a toda velocidade... neste momento 16.8ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2006 às 19:27)

Neste momento céu limpo, 60% de Hr e 14,2ºC.  A máxima chegou a 16,9ºC.

3,5ºC / 16,9ºC


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 19:30)

Dan disse:


> Neste momento céu limpo, 60% de Hr e 14,2ºC.  A máxima chegou a 16,9ºC.
> 
> 3,5ºC / 16,9ºC



Será que é hoje que vai gear???


----------



## Fil (12 Out 2006 às 19:49)

Aqui tive uma mínima de 5,3ºC e máxima de 15,9ºC. na estação a mínima foi de 3,0ºC.Em alguns pontos da cidade quem sabe não baixou de 0ºC, nem que seja ao nivel do solo  

Gostava de saber qual foi a mínima em Lamas de Mouro, deve ter ficado bem próximo de 0ºC. Hoje de manhã as estações automáticas no site do IM não funcionavam 

O IM prevê para amanhã mínimas superiores ás de hoje. Neste momento tenho 13,8ºC e a descer a 1,1ºC/hr.


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2006 às 19:51)

Minho disse:


> Será que é hoje que vai gear???




Hoje na cidade não vi nada, mas nas áreas mais baixas à volta deve ter geado esta manhã. Em situações com esta, esses locais normalmente registam mínimas 2 ou 3 ºC abaixo daqueles que se observam na estação meteorológica, que fica no alto de uma colina. Amanhã também será possível que isso se verifique.


----------



## Rog (12 Out 2006 às 21:27)

Por aqui, 18,4ºC, céu pouco nublado, 1018hpa


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2006 às 23:06)

Por aqui um lindo dia máxima 22,5ºC neste momento menos frio do que ontem 18,4ºC e 1018hpa


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2006 às 23:16)

Em Braga vai nos 14.8. Pressão a subir: 1020hPa


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2006 às 23:22)

Aqui tenho 9,7ºC e 68% de Hr, um pouco mais baixo que ontem por esta hora.


----------



## Fil (13 Out 2006 às 00:36)

Pobre Kim  






 

Tenho neste momento 9,6ºC e a temperatura está agora a descer bem devagar...


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Out 2006 às 01:47)

Fil disse:


> Pobre Kim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   obrigado Fil  

Agora mais a sério  realmente isto é de loucos! Como é possível que na estação de Estremoz estejam menos quase *NOVE* graus que no resto das estações aqui à volta  

Neste momento a coisa está mais normalizada, aquilo só pode ser uma má leitura da EMA de Estremoz, era muita diferença , é uma cidade mais fria, que fica a mais de 400 m de altitude e entre duas serras que influenciam muito o seu clima (São Mamede e Ossa), mas ter menos 9 graus que Elvas só se tivesse com nevoeiro intenso, de outro modo seria incompreensível:






Na minha estação tenho 15,9º C e continua descendo  
A máxima foi de 24,7ºC ou seja apesar da noite fresquita com minima de 8,1ºC o dia foi um forno.


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Out 2006 às 08:26)

ontem a mínima durante a manha desceu aos 8.9º C
esta noite, até às 7horas n desceu mais do que 14.5º C


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2006 às 08:35)

Por aqui céu limpo, 14ºC, 1020hpa


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2006 às 10:08)

Aqui também não desceu quase nada durante a noite. Esta manhã tinha 7,5ºC de mínima. Foi ridículo, de 9,7ºC às 23.22h para 7,5ºC às 7.00h.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2006 às 12:18)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 13,7ºC menos 0,2ºC que ontem  neste momento já está a aquecer 19,1ºC e 1019hpa...


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Out 2006 às 14:22)

Por cá a minha mínima foi de 13,3ºC.

Actualmente céu limpo com dia primaveril, temp. actual 25,3ºC


----------



## Fil (13 Out 2006 às 16:58)

Realmente a descida de temperatura foi ridicula, tinha 9,8ºC ás 00h e acabei com uma mínima de 7,8ºC ás 7:46... Meti o meu termometro digital na relva e obtive uma mínima de 2,4ºC. Agora está uma tarde agradável com uma temperatura de 16,9ºC e uma máxima de 17,8ºC ás 12:58.

A temperatura mais baixa desta noite deve ter sido a registada no Sabugal, que ás 07h tinha 5,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2006 às 17:39)

Em Setúbal mais uma tarde quentinha máxima de 23,3ºC...neste momento 23,0ºC e 1017hpa...


----------



## duncan (13 Out 2006 às 18:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> obrigado Fil
> 
> Agora mais a sério  realmente isto é de loucos! Como é possível que na estação de Estremoz estejam menos quase *NOVE* graus que no resto das estações aqui à volta
> 
> ...



Amigos, eu tambem nao acredito nas estações EMA,pois os valores são muito diferentes das estações tadicionais, posso dar o exemplo de Setubal onde sempre vivi,no Inverno apresenta muitas vezes temperaturas negativas e no verão nos 40º, pois esta cidade geograficamnte está localizda junto ao rio e mar, e altitude praticamente ao nível do mar.Portanto eu nao sei qual as mais viáveis,  nao sei qual o objectivo do  o instituto de meteorologia,mas penso que se deve obtar por 1 tipo de estação para nao haver erros. qual a vossa opinião.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2006 às 19:17)

duncan disse:


> Amigos, eu tambem nao acredito nas estações EMA,pois os valores são muito diferentes das estações tadicionais, posso dar o exemplo de Setubal onde sempre vivi,no Inverno apresenta muitas vezes temperaturas negativas e no verão nos 40º, pois esta cidade geograficamnte está localizda junto ao rio e mar, e altitude praticamente ao nível do mar.Portanto eu nao sei qual as mais viáveis,  nao sei qual o objectivo do  o instituto de meteorologia,mas penso que se deve obtar por 1 tipo de estação para nao haver erros. qual a vossa opinião.



Também já vi coisas muito estranhas em algumas dessas estações, como os valores mínimos muito baixos de Aljezur.


----------



## Minho (13 Out 2006 às 20:17)

Dan disse:


> Também já vi coisas muito estranhas em algumas dessas estações, como os valores mínimos muito baixos de Aljezur.



É impossível estarem certas. Essa diferença tenho ás vezes de Melgaço 200msnm para Lamas de Mouro  800msnm


----------



## dj_alex (13 Out 2006 às 20:18)

duncan disse:


> as mais viáveis,  nao sei qual o objectivo do  o instituto de meteorologia,mas penso que se deve obtar por 1 tipo de estação para nao haver erros. qual a vossa opinião.



É impossivel neste momento só haver um tipo de estações automaticas...Há-de haver umas mais antigas que outras...Se o IM quase não tem € para fazer a manutenção das que existem, quanto mais por tudo novo agora...


----------



## Minho (13 Out 2006 às 20:22)

dj_alex disse:


> É impossivel neste momento só haver um tipo de estações automaticas...Há-de haver umas mais antigas que outras...Se o IM quase não tem € para fazer a manutenção das que existem, quanto mais por tudo novo agora...



Và. Vamos colaborar e comprar as estações que aparecerem no LIDL e depois enviamos ao IM. E ainda descontamos no IRS: obra de caridade


----------



## Minho (13 Out 2006 às 20:25)

Aqui por Melgaço estão 15.4ºC.... 
Hoje durante a viage de Braga-Melgaço reparei na forte inversão térmica que há praticamente junto ao solo. O fumo das queimadas progava-se totalmente na horizontal após subir não mais de 3 metros.....


----------



## Minho (13 Out 2006 às 23:01)

Melgaço - Neste momento estão 11.7ºC, céu limpo.


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2006 às 23:47)

Por aqui 17,1ºC, céu limpo, 1020hpa


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2006 às 23:53)

Aqui 18,3ºC neste momento e 1018hpa...


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2006 às 00:26)

Por aqui 10,2ºC e a descer muito lentamente.

A máxima de 6ª feira ficou em 18,4ºC.

7,5ºC / 18,4ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2006 às 01:37)

A descer um pouco mais rápido agora. 
8,0ºC e 74% Hr.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Out 2006 às 01:40)

Boa noite a todos, a temp. actual é 17,8ºC.

A máxima do dia de hoje foi de 26,7ºC  , mais um dia de calor!  

Bem vou descansar. Até amanhã pessoal e bons sonhos.


----------



## duncan (14 Out 2006 às 02:27)

dj_alex disse:


> É impossivel neste momento só haver um tipo de estações automaticas...Há-de haver umas mais antigas que outras...Se o IM quase não tem € para fazer a manutenção das que existem, quanto mais por tudo novo agora...



Então não faz sentido essas estações estarem a funcionar, se não são de confiança!?


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2006 às 08:25)

Por aqui 15,4ºC, céu limpo, 1019hpa


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2006 às 10:36)

A temperatura voltou a descer pouco durante a noite. Às 1:37h tinha 8,0ºC e depois só desceu até 5,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 12:32)

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 14,5ºC neste momento já vou com 19,2ºC e 1018hpa..não entendo aquelas temperaturas previstas pelo IM 28 para mim  e salvo erro 29 para Santarém!!


----------



## duncan (14 Out 2006 às 12:49)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui tive uma mínima de 14,5ºC neste momento já vou com 19,2ºC e 1018hpa..não entendo aquelas temperaturas previstas pelo IM 28 para mim  e salvo erro 29 para Santarém!!



como já disse eles baseiam-se na estação automática que está localizada em setúbal,que na minha opinião não é de confiança. Pois dá valores com grandes amplitudes entre a minima e máxima,no caso de setubal penso que nao é real devido á localização geografica da cidade junto ao rio  .


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Out 2006 às 13:53)

Buenas pessoal da pesada!  

Por aqui a minima ainda desceu até aos 11,8ºC, o que nem foi mau.

A temp. actual é que me chateia, 26ºC, isto hoje vai no caminho da sauna!


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2006 às 14:27)

Em Melgaço a mínima ficou-se pelos 7.1ºC.

Agora está céu limpo e 17.9ºC


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 15:44)

Braga ronda neste momento os 26º, perto da máxima prevista pelo IM: 27º


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2006 às 16:10)

Eu acho as temperaturas das estações automáticas fiáveis salvo alguns casos mais pontuais (por exemplo Aljezur). O objectivo das estações é representar as temperaturas na cidade mas isso nem sempre acontece, especialmente se a cidade for acidentada e/ou grande, como provavelmente acontece com Setúbal. Estar junto ao mar nem sempre quer dizer que tenha que ter mínimas suaves e acho que tudo depende da localização da estação. Por exemplo em janeiro de 2005 a mínima de Portimão foi de *-4,7ºC*, a de Faro foi de *1,3ºC* e a do Porto foi de *-0,1ºC*! A de Setubal foi de *-3,9ºC* e em Évora na mesma latitude mas no interior foi de *-4,0ºC*. Todos os dados das estações automáticas são submetidas a validação e portanto não são finais (penso eu de que!).

Hoje a estação automática de Bragança teve uma mínima de 5,1ºC (e está mal localizada para as mínimas) e a minha mínima foi de 7,6ºC . Sem dúvida que o abrigo pendurado debaixo duma árvore está a afectar as minhas medições... A máxima foi de 19,7ºC ás 12:57. Neste momento 18,3ºC, 50% e 1017,7hPa.

Segundo o Dan , Miranda do Douro teve mínima de 3,2ºC e Lamas de Mouro mínima de 3,5ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 16:23)

Mas por ex: o IM ás 14h UTC tinha 26,5ºC em Setúbal mas como é isso possível se eu neste momento tenho 22,8ºC que é a máxima até ao momento!Eu vou até a rua e sei distinguir o que são 26ºC e 26 só se tiverem ao sol!!


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2006 às 16:24)

Por Melgaço a máxima deverá ficar nos 19.9ºC que é a temperatura actual.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Out 2006 às 16:33)

miguel disse:


> Mas por ex: o IM ás 14h UTC tinha 26,5ºC em Setúbal mas como é isso possível se eu neste momento tenho 22,8ºC que é a máxima até ao momento!Eu vou até a rua e sei distinguir o que são 26ºC e 26 só se tiverem ao sol!!



O abrigo desapareceu....


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 16:38)

dj_alex disse:


> O abrigo desapareceu....



Já não me admiro de nada aposto que está esquecida a estação pelo que Duncan me disse a estação está numa escola não muito longe do rio!!Ora máis uma razão para não ser tão quente e pelo que tenho visto tem sempre temperaturas muito mais altas do que as minhas e eu moro mais afastado do rio!!


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2006 às 16:44)

E se repararem a pressão atmosférica já está a cair aos poucos eu de manha tinha 1018hpa e neste momento tenho 1014hpa a temperatura está nos 22,5ºC a máxima até ao momento foi 23,3ºC...


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 17:24)

Fil disse:


> Eu acho as temperaturas das estações automáticas fiáveis salvo alguns casos mais pontuais (por exemplo Aljezur). O objectivo das estações é representar as temperaturas na cidade mas isso nem sempre acontece, especialmente se a cidade for acidentada e/ou grande, como provavelmente acontece com Setúbal. Estar junto ao mar nem sempre quer dizer que tenha que ter mínimas suaves e acho que tudo depende da localização da estação. Por exemplo em janeiro de 2005 a mínima de Portimão foi de *-4,7ºC*, a de Faro foi de *1,3ºC* e a do Porto foi de *-0,1ºC*! A de Setubal foi de *-3,9ºC* e em Évora na mesma latitude mas no interior foi de *-4,0ºC*. Todos os dados das estações automáticas são submetidas a validação e portanto não são finais (penso eu de que!).
> 
> Hoje a estação automática de Bragança teve uma mínima de 5,1ºC (e está mal localizada para as mínimas) e a minha mínima foi de 7,6ºC . Sem dúvida que o abrigo pendurado debaixo duma árvore está a afectar as minhas medições... A máxima foi de 19,7ºC ás 12:57. Neste momento 18,3ºC, 50% e 1017,7hPa.
> 
> Segundo o Dan , Miranda do Douro teve mínima de 3,2ºC e Lamas de Mouro mínima de 3,5ºC



Dan e Fil, como conseguem esses registos de Miranda do Douro? 

Please, para mim é muito importante ter acesso a essa informação?


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 17:26)

Uuupss, no meu último post não queria colocar a interrogação, queria mesmo afirmar, ou seja, esses registos de Miranda do Douro são mesmo muito importantes para mim ...


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2006 às 17:31)

iceberg disse:


> Uuupss, no meu último post não queria colocar a interrogação, queria mesmo afirmar, ou seja, esses registos de Miranda do Douro são mesmo muito importantes para mim ...



É simples Iceberg, é só ver o que registam as estações automáticas ás 5h, 6h ou 7h, que é quando normalmente se dão as mínimas  Claro que entre essas horas se podem ter dado temperaturas mais baixas por isso provavelmente a mínima tanto em Miranda do Douro como em lamas de Mouro tenha sido ainda mais baixa.


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2006 às 17:42)

É tal como o Fil já disse. Hoje de manhã ainda consegui ver os dados das 7h UTC e os locais mais frios a essa hora eram Miranda do Douro, com 3,2ºC, e Lamas de Mouro, com 3,5ºC. Àquela hora, no Distrito, Bragança até era um dos locais com o valor mais elevado, já quase 6ºC.


----------



## Minho (14 Out 2006 às 17:46)

Quando é que o IM digna a ter o histórico das estações na Web pelo menos das últimas 24 horas (já era mais do que excelente) ??? 
Não é nada de especial, é mesmo uma questão de fazer uma página porque os dados já têm eles nas bases de dados....


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2006 às 17:54)

Minho disse:


> Quando é que o IM digna a ter o histórico das estações na Web pelo menos das últimas 24 horas (já era mais do que excelente) ???
> Não é nada de especial, é mesmo uma questão de fazer uma página porque os dados já têm eles nas bases de dados....



Os dados do IM são como aqueles soutiens pequenos, mostram quase tudo mas não mostram o essencial  

Talvez seja por razões comerciais.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Out 2006 às 18:05)

Dan disse:


> É tal como o Fil já disse. Hoje de manhã ainda consegui ver os dados das 7h UTC e os locais mais frios a essa hora eram Miranda do Douro, com 3,2ºC, e Lamas de Mouro, com 3,5ºC. Àquela hora, no Distrito, Bragança até era um dos locais com o valor mais elevado, já quase 6ºC.




O tempo UTC é o tempo actual da hora portuguesa, ou está atrasado uma hora em relação à nossa hora?


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Out 2006 às 18:08)

Fil disse:


> Os dados do IM são como aqueles soutiens pequenos, mostram quase tudo mas não mostram o essencial
> 
> Talvez não mostrem por razões comerciais.



Ora aí está uma verdade €€€€€!!  

Eu já vi uma vez, e acho que não estou enganado, uma software que gravava páginas web a horas determinadas, não sei se tirava um print screen ou se guardava mesmo a página!?  

Alguém conhece? É que assim já era mais fácil, púnhamos o programa a funcionar e depois quando pudéssemos era só ver o que marcavam as EMAs nessas alturas!


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Out 2006 às 18:11)

iceberg disse:


> O tempo UTC é o tempo actual da hora portuguesa, ou está atrasado uma hora em relação à nossa hora?




UTC = Universal Time Coordinated, em Portugal é UTC+1h 

Ou seja se lá vires 17H, já sabes que corresponde ás 18H de Portugal Continental.


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2006 às 18:23)

Mas no final deste mês isso vai alterar-se, passamos a ter a hora UTC, não é?


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2006 às 19:10)

Dan disse:


> Mas no final deste mês isso vai alterar-se, passamos a ter a hora UTC, não é?



Exacto, mais precisamente no ultimo domingo de Outubro ás 2h que este ano corresponde ao dia 29.


----------



## tozequio (14 Out 2006 às 22:11)

Cá estou eu de volta para a minha visita semanal ao fórum  

Por aqui hoje tive 13.5ºC/26.8ºC, neste momento uma noite agradável com 19.5ºC. Nunca mais acaba o Verão  

Na última quinta-feira tive de mínima 8.8ºC, já deu para refrescar as ideias.


----------



## Rog (14 Out 2006 às 23:02)

O dia hoje foi de céu pouco nublado, a temperatura chegou aos 25ºC, agora com 20ºC, 1014hpa e céu muito nublado. 
Até agora não choveu, mas é provável para as próximas horas com a passagem da frente fria. No horizonte já vejo nuvens que anunciam algum mau tempo.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Out 2006 às 08:12)

Bom dia Portugal!  

Cá estamos para seguir atentamente o desenrolar das próximas horas de tensão! E para minha alegria a estação meteorológica made in plus, que possuo, começou a funcionar em pleno na medição da pressão atmosférica, o que lhe fiz"!? Nada...   Mas o que importa é que funciona  

A mínima desta madrugada, 13,2ºC, neste momento  15,2ºC, temperatura estável e a pressão! 1014 hPa e descendo  

O IM lá resolveu accionar o SAm e colocou-nos de *amarelito!*
Portugal inteirinho!, com a excepção do Grupo Ocidental do Arq. dos Açores.  







O dia amanheceu quase completamente nublado, ainda há pouco se via o azulino do céu mesmo junto à linha do horizonte, mas já se foi! Que chatice...   






Ora venha lá a frente, que nós queremos é a borrasca.


----------



## LUPER (15 Out 2006 às 09:50)

Ai que maravilha de tempestade que aí vem. O dia de ontem teve uma máxima de 27,3  e uma minima de 13,5, com ceú sempre azul. Foi a bonança antes da tempestade


----------



## tozequio (15 Out 2006 às 12:14)

Por aqui mínima de 15.4ºC, neste momento o céu está completamente encoberto e tenho uma temperatura de 20.3ºC.


----------



## LUPER (15 Out 2006 às 12:23)

Neste momento ceu parcialmente coberto com 1012hpa e 22,3 que é a máxima neste momento.

A chuva deverá começar ao fim do dia a avaliar pelo satelite


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2006 às 12:28)

Por aqui depois de um inicio de manha de céu coberto agora está pouco nublado a frente passou sem deixar nada mas atrás ta-se a formar uma forte linha de instabilidade que nos vai atingir durante a tarde a minha mínima ficou nos calorosos 17,5ºC e neste momento tenho 21,2ºC e 1012hpa...


----------



## Fil (15 Out 2006 às 15:12)

Por cá tive uma mínima de 8,7ºC (7,0ºC na estação) e uma máxima momentânea de 18,4ºC. Neste momento 17,8ºC, 65% hr e 1013.6hPa, com uma tendência de descida pois claro  O céu encontra-se muito nublado por altostratus (axo).


----------



## joao matias (15 Out 2006 às 15:40)

No meu posto de observação meteorologico já consigo ver algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, o vento  está fraco a moderado de sudoeste.
Ora isto poderá significar alguma instabilidade para o final do dia, nomeadamente aguaceiros e mesmo trovoadas.


----------



## Santos (15 Out 2006 às 16:46)

*Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Boas amigos,

Cairam há pouco as primeiras gotas aqui no Oeste, foram mesmo "gotas"


----------



## ACalado (15 Out 2006 às 16:51)

boas por aki desde manha que tenho o céu muito nublado mas nem sinal de precipitação, neste momento tenho 17,5ºc com 66% humidade e uma pressão de 1009mb


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2006 às 17:42)

Boas, Por cá a frente fria passou durante a madrugada, com chuva por vezes moderada, deu apenas um único trovão. O vento foi fraco a moderado. 
Neste momento céu nublado com abertas e não chove desde o fim da manhã. Tenho agora no meu posto de observação 22,4ºC, 1010hpa.


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2006 às 17:53)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Por cá na Madeira esta frente fria passou durante a madrugada.
Foi marcada por chuva moderada, vento fraco a moderado, trovoadas deu apenas uma, (que eu ouvisse!).


----------



## tozequio (15 Out 2006 às 19:18)

Por aqui ainda não chove mas pelo radar do IM deve estar por minutos. Tive máxima de 22.6ºC e tenho neste momento 20.1ºC. Já começo a não achar piada nenhuma a este Outubro tropical...


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Out 2006 às 19:22)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Aqui deixo uma animação sat das últimas 20h. Esperem um pouco que a imagem é um pouco "pesada".







Nela se vê que a frente passou um pouco de "raspão" e já na sua extremidade, por isso a fraca ou nenhuma precipitação. Esperemos agora pela borrasca.


----------



## Santos (15 Out 2006 às 19:23)

Aqui já chove, 19,2C


----------



## tozequio (15 Out 2006 às 19:24)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Por aqui a frente não deixou absolutamente nada, e já era suposto ter caído qualquer coisita desde manhã.


----------



## Angelstorm (15 Out 2006 às 19:27)

Por aqui foi um dia ainda relativamente quente, embora já com alguma nebulosidade.
Temp.minima: 15º
Temp.máxima: 24º
Pressão actual: 1011 mb
Não choveu, e ainda não chove.


----------



## Santos (15 Out 2006 às 19:28)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Eu estou mais a baixo nos 39. , -9.1, e aqui neste momento já chove


----------



## Angelstorm (15 Out 2006 às 19:34)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Por esta imagem do radar do IM, não parece vir aí muita precipitação...


----------



## tozequio (15 Out 2006 às 19:36)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

A precipitação que às 18.30 parecia vir mesmo para a zona de Gaia foi para Norte...sem comentários


----------



## Luis França (15 Out 2006 às 19:45)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Aqui em Sintra e costa litoral troveja como tudo, chove a cantaros e, mais a sul, já se avista mais trovoes e nuvens quase pretas. Já fiz fotos mas só amanha é que as publico.


----------



## Luis França (15 Out 2006 às 19:52)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Raios e coriscos ... que grande trovoada que está a passar por aqui. Espero que a luz nao vá abaixo, senao deixo de poder participar nas próximas horas.


----------



## Santos (15 Out 2006 às 19:53)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Por aqui está agora acomeçar a trovejar, vamos ver se a luz não se vai...


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2006 às 19:53)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Por aqui até ao momento nem uma gota mas avisto relâmpagos nesta altura a oeste mas os que eu vejo vão passar ao lado


----------



## dj_alex (15 Out 2006 às 19:53)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*



Luis França disse:


> Aqui em Sintra e costa litoral troveja como tudo, chove a cantaros e, mais a sul, já se avista mais trovoes e nuvens quase pretas. Já fiz fotos mas só amanha é que as publico.



boas Luis!!!
Confirmo as nuvens pretas em Lx...trovoada ao longe, mas os raios sao visiveis do 7º andar do meu prédio!! Tentei algumas fotos, mas não consegui..Luis..temos mesmo que nos encontrar para me ensinares uns truques

Ainda não chove..pelo menos em Lisboa..

Um abraço


----------



## tozequio (15 Out 2006 às 20:03)

Neste momento tudo calmo por aqui, algumas nuvens dispersas cobrem o céu mas nada de especial. A temperatura está estancada nos 20.0ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Out 2006 às 20:12)

A minha máxima foi de 25,7ºC, como vêm apesar da nebulosidade a temp. ainda subiu, especialmente ao fim da tarde quando o Sol começou a espreitar por entre as nuvens. Agora tenho céu limpo!  Pressão atmosférica estancada nos 1011 hPa.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2006 às 20:16)

Aqui máxima de 22,3ºC neste momento tenho 19,7ºC,1010hpa 85%HR e trovoada ao longe


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Out 2006 às 20:19)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Primeiras trovoadas na zona do Porto,mas só a distancia para Oeste!!Mais daqui a pouco podemos ter festival aqui!Gd abraço p tds!


----------



## Luis França (15 Out 2006 às 20:36)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Uff, a luz já deu uns saltitos mas ainda cá estou! O Alex tem razao, as nuvens parecem que estao paradas por cima do mar - a trovoada está forte mas difícil de fotografar, pois quando a mákina desliga dá um forte...enfim, continuam a cair forte e feio e já vem mais sul (pessoal da Parede que me telefonaram há pouco) sobre o mar. Uns pinguinhos de vez em quando!


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2006 às 20:55)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Por aqui continua a trovoada sobre o mar bastante longe ainda mas parece que está ancorada no mar!!


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2006 às 21:10)

Por aqui 17,3ºC, céu limpo, sem vento, 1012hpa.


----------



## tozequio (15 Out 2006 às 21:11)

Por aqui tenho uma bela noite de Verão, 19.7ºC com o céu pouco nublado e praticamente limpo para Oeste.


----------



## ACalado (15 Out 2006 às 21:18)

por aqui já cairam umas pingas mas nada de especial  tenho 16.4ºc 66% humidade  
tá dificil o outono chegar


----------



## Rog (15 Out 2006 às 21:19)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

A "animação" vai a caminho 
Uma análise de satélite das 18h


----------



## Fil (15 Out 2006 às 21:30)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Por aqui tudo muito calmo, nem um pingo caiu e vejo algumas abertas no céu. Temperatura nos 14,2ºC.


----------



## Santos (15 Out 2006 às 21:42)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Aqui neste meu posto de observação  saliento o facto do vento estar a aumentar a sua intensidade, e a "chuva" ter recomeçado, a temp está nos 18,9C, 
Toveja bem...


----------



## Seavoices (15 Out 2006 às 22:04)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Confirmo aquilo que o Luís afirma, pela zona oeste de Sintra a trovoada é bastante forte. Já ouvi disparos de alarmes de carros com a trovoadas. A deslocação da depressão parece-me para nordeste o que irá atravessar esta zona na próxima hora.

Por isso o festival vai continuar!

Agora vou fazer-me à estrada e observar o fenómeno do lado de fora!

Até já...


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Out 2006 às 22:20)

spiritmind disse:


> por aqui já cairam umas pingas mas nada de especial  tenho 16.4ºc 66% humidade
> tá dificil o outono chegar



Daqui a pouco chega...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (15 Out 2006 às 22:21)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Boa noite
Por aqui começou a pingar, mas estou convencido que isto promete…
Temp: 20º


----------



## LUPER (15 Out 2006 às 22:26)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Aqui nada de nada e com uma temperatura de 20,5


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Out 2006 às 22:36)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Pelo Porto,aparentemente ta practicamente limpo o céu,mas ainda à pouco fui a rua e vi que só pela passagem por mim d uma nuvenzinha inofensiva e pequena,já cairam boas pingas,daquelas que enchem copos!


----------



## Fil (15 Out 2006 às 22:58)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Amanhã espero acordar (por volta das 5h) debaixo de alguma chuva porque por enquanto ainda nada de nada e ainda por cima o IM prevê para amanhã chuva fraca para cá e para o resto do país chuva moderada, isto de estar no cantinho de Portugal tem muitas desvantagens  

Despeço-me com 13,2ºC, 77% e 1013.6hPa.


----------



## tozequio (15 Out 2006 às 23:02)

Céu cada vez mais nublado e 19.3ºC


----------



## tozequio (15 Out 2006 às 23:03)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Pelo Porto,aparentemente ta practicamente limpo o céu,mas ainda à pouco fui a rua e vi que só pela passagem por mim d uma nuvenzinha inofensiva e pequena,já cairam boas pingas,daquelas que enchem copos!



Curioso já que por aqui não caiu nada de nada durante todo o dia.


----------



## LUPER (15 Out 2006 às 23:04)

Já ouvi uns barulhos e alguns clarões, mas nada de especial. Nem vento tenho, que pasmaceira.


----------



## Luis França (15 Out 2006 às 23:07)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Pronto! Por aqui já passou, mas deu para encher de água as valetas e as ribeiras. Consegui uns pequenos clips dos trovoes e algumas fotos "queimadas" pelos relampagos mesmo por cima da minha casa. Amanha lá estarao publicadas (à noite). Agora 20º e brisa de sul.


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2006 às 23:07)

Pois, em Melgaço já chove e bem!


----------



## Luis França (15 Out 2006 às 23:14)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Granda jarda que caiu agora!!!
Parece que os foguetes vao continuar noite dentro. O céu parecia rachar-se!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Out 2006 às 23:39)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*



tozequio disse:


> Curioso já que por aqui não caiu nada de nada durante todo o dia.



Durante o dia realmente foi um dia monotono...Agora,está a chegar a normalidade!Começam as primeiras pingas mais constantes!


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2006 às 23:43)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

O mapa de raios mostra bem a actividade da frente:


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Out 2006 às 23:45)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Já agora tozequio,suponho que lá para as 3:30 ou 4 da manhã é que chega assim o grosso para aqui para a nossa zona... Engraçado como a tão pouca distancia faz tanta diferença..!Neste momento 1008,8hPa,céu muito nebulado com algumas pingas(muito poucas) + ou - de forma constante...


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2006 às 23:49)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Já agora tozequio,suponho que lá para as 3:30 ou 4 da manhã é que chega assim o grosso para aqui para a nossa zona... Engraçado como a tão pouca distancia faz tanta diferença..!Neste momento 1008,8hPa,céu muito nebulado com algumas pingas(muito poucas) + ou - de forma constante...



Pois, eu na A3 apanhei chuva torrencial principalmente entre o vale do Minho e do Lima. Além de ter visto 2 ou 3 relampagos. Interessante essa diferença para a zona do Porto e Braga para o Alto Minho...  

A pressão em Braga é de 1006hPa e a temperatura muito alta: 18.7ºC.


----------



## LUPER (15 Out 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

E aqui temperatura de 20,6 com uma pressão de 1010 e nada de chuva


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 00:00)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Olhando para o radar da Corunha já se entende o porquê da chuva torrencial....


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Out 2006 às 00:02)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Mais virá para nós também de Sul!Não há que desanimar!Amanha vamos ter um dia fertil d chuva e trovoadas generalizadas!  Já chove largueiro aqui!


----------



## ACalado (16 Out 2006 às 00:03)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

por aqui nao se passa nada  nao chove a temperatura está alta 16.1ºc 
que tédio......
a ver se amanha cai alguma precipitação aqui pelo interior


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2006 às 00:11)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Por aqui tbm ainda não vi nada tirando clarões ao longe mas já só estou de olhos naquela célula a sul que vai fazer disparar todos os alarmes por aqui e não só!!


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 00:29)

A inexorável chegada do Gerenal Inverno.... vindo directamente da sibéria


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2006 às 00:43)

Continuo à espera de chuva que já não deve tardar muito continua a forte actividade eléctrica a oeste há já 5 horas!!! neste momento tenho 19,1ºC e 1009hpa a descer pois então


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2006 às 09:43)

Bom dia!!
Por aqui começou a chover era perto das 2 horas e desde ai até agora quase que não parou de chover  de forma moderada e por vezes forte era 4:20 acordei com um forte trovão neste momento chove com força o vento está forte e tenho 17,7ºC,1005hpa e 90%HR um inicio de dia de autentico temporal


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 09:53)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Boas,

Uma boa formação de uma cintura convectiva 
http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?name=viewFilm&type=Infrarosso&file_name=satellit/WWW/infrarosso

Bonito de se ver...
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 10:16)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Um elevado Wind shear 
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7sht.html

Uma voticidade assinalávelVorticidade a 850hPa 
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7vor.html

O ESTOFEX Nível 1 para Portugal    
http://www.estofex.org/

" DISCUSSION

...Portugal, western Spain...

A continuation of the situation that started yesterday, with the storms now moving deeper inland. GFS does not let MLCAPE continue far inland and solar heating is not strong anymore. The likely effect is a dilution of the coverage of storms over land. *However, with more than 20-25 m/s DLS and more than 10-15 m/s LLS, storms may become supercells with a chance of large hail, perhaps some severe gusts, and tornadoes (LCL very low, under 500 m per GFS)*. Note that the forecast instability is best in the southern part of the level 1 region, whereas LLS and 0-3 km SREH (>200 m2/s2) are more enhanced over the northern half of the region. "

Vivam as MSC


----------



## dj_alex (16 Out 2006 às 10:17)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

bom dia pessoal!!

sinceramente não sei o que se passou durante a noite...dormir que nem uma pedra...    

hehehe Vamos lá ver o que nos promete o dia de hoje


----------



## Rog (16 Out 2006 às 10:50)

Por aqui aguaceiros, 16,4ºC, 1014hpa.


----------



## albertoisla (16 Out 2006 às 10:57)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Boas.
En san fernado, minima de 19,4ºC Agora 21º e céu encouberto. A la espera de lluvias...


----------



## Luis França (16 Out 2006 às 11:01)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Boas,

Continuei a fotografar e a filmar pela noite dentro até às 5 da matina. Tenho relampagos brutais filmados; agora é só editá-los e partilhá-los com o forum.
Continuo na costa de Sintra e chove desalmadamente grosso. Abertas nem ve-las!


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 11:05)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*



albertoisla disse:


> Boas.
> En san fernado, minima de 19,4ºC Agora 21º e céu encouberto. A la espera de lluvias...



Para aí também vai ser bem animado para a Alberto, mais para a noite e madrugada!


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 11:07)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Já chove a potes e parece que vai chegar aqui a noite


----------



## Santos (16 Out 2006 às 11:20)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Boas, aqui recomeçou agora a chover com muita intensidade a temp é de 19,2
...chove mesmo muito


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 11:22)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Para ajudar a seguir esta semana, as cartas actualizadas :
36hs.

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack0a.gif

48hs.

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack1.gif


60hs.

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack1a.gif

72hs.

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack2.gif

84hs.

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack2a.gif


----------



## dj_alex (16 Out 2006 às 13:39)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

A animação foi grande...Pena não ter vindo mais para o interior...


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Out 2006 às 13:44)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Sim realmente chama-se a isto morrer na praia   
E por aqui nada de nada, cairam uma chuvita de 5 minutos pouco depois do meio-dia e a não ser o vento moderado, por vezes, nada mais há a relatar!


----------



## LSC (16 Out 2006 às 13:46)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Metam lá os videos no you tube


----------



## ACalado (16 Out 2006 às 13:53)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

boa por aqui finalmente tem chovido e bem   desde as 11h que nao para e pareçe não querer parar tão cedo pois as nuvens estão bem carregadinhas 
tipíco dia de inverno 
temperatura 13.5ºc
Humidade 91%
pressão 1001mb


----------



## Santos (16 Out 2006 às 14:13)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Segundo previsão do Estofex, isto promete,vamos ver ... 

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Out 2006 às 14:14)

A minha min: 14,8ºC.
Actualmente 20,6ºC com céu muito nublado mas sem deixar cair nada, choveu pereto de 5 min por volta do mieo-dia.
De destacar o vento de Sudeste moderado, com algumas rajadas mais fortes, já se vêm alguns pequenos galhos partidos no chão. 

Agora a tal chuva forte nem vê-la!!


----------



## Serrano (16 Out 2006 às 14:17)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 13.5 graus e chove com intensidade. Em relação ao vento, está tudo calmo.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2006 às 14:37)

Só agora é que chegou a chuva aqui. Depois de terem caído umas gotas de lama pela manhã, começa neste momento a chover fraco com 17,5ºC. 

Mínima de 13,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2006 às 14:43)

Aqui depois de uma madrugada e inicio de manha tempestuosa o tempo acalmou tendo apenas voltado a chover pela hora de almoço.
A mínima ficou pelos 17,6ºC e neste momento tenho 19,6ºC,1006hpa e 77%HR está a ameaçar chuver de novo...


----------



## Tiago Moreno (16 Out 2006 às 14:49)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui a chuva começou as 8:50, sempre de fraca intensidade até as 11:35. A partir desse momento iniciou-se uma série de longos e fortes aguaceiros com pequenas interrupções com média de 3 a 4 min; as 14:40 a chuva parou e já existem algumas abertas. Este é, sem dúvida, um dos dias do ano com mais chuva em Viana do Castelo.

A temperatura está nos 17,3ºC, e a mínima foi de 12,6ºC.


----------



## Fil (16 Out 2006 às 15:32)

Tive uma mínima de 11,9ºC e uma máxima que deverá ser a definitiva de 17,3ºC. Neste momento 14,6ºC, 78% e 1007.4hPa com chuva fraca a moderado e céu completamente encoberto.


----------



## Fil (16 Out 2006 às 15:38)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Isto por cá tem andado fraco, caiu uma chuvinha muito fraca ao inicio da manhã e só começou novamente a chover há mais ou menos uma horita... Por enquanto levo 1 mm.


----------



## tozequio (16 Out 2006 às 15:41)

Neste momento temos Sol e chuva aqui no Porto na zona do pólo universitário, com um bonito arco-irís para Norte


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Out 2006 às 16:58)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Elas vêm aí...


----------



## dj_alex (16 Out 2006 às 17:16)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Vejam a previsão da Cape para 4feira

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/cape_frame.htm


----------



## Fil (16 Out 2006 às 17:53)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Tem estado toda a tarde a chover de forma contínua mas geralmente com pouca intensidade . Agora chove de forma fraca com uma temperatura de 13,4ºC.

Céu há uns minutos:






Cinzentão como eu gosto


----------



## Fil (16 Out 2006 às 17:55)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Kim devias considerar mudar de cidade:


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 17:59)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Boas,

Espero amanhã a partir da tarde mais animação e durante a madrugada vai parecer fogo de Artifício 
Sol só por umas horas.... 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Porto_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Lissabon_avn.png


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 18:13)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

este fluxo tem muita energia até dá gosto ver a sua circulação  
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Out 2006 às 18:13)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*



Fil disse:


> Kim devias considerar mudar de cidade:



  
Já estou mais satisfeito, a célula que passou por Estremoz, passou por aqui!   Só que foi meia hora mais tarde, mas por acaso na hora desses 10 mm de Estremoz estava por aquelas bandas, e vim debaixo dela até Elvas, tenho aqui umas fotos depois posto!
Já deu para limpar os olhinhos!  
















Como podes ver ainda deu para ter de andar a menos de 50 km/h.


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 18:18)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Ainda bem que apanhaste-a com ela em cima 
Não te esqueças que a meteorologia também é saber analisar o timming   
Boa precipitação não se vê um cor.. à frente


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Out 2006 às 18:20)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*



Seringador disse:


> Ainda bem que apanhaste-a com ela em cima
> Não te esqueças que a meteorologia também é saber analisar o timming
> Boa precipitação não se vê um cor.. à frente




É uma grande verdade Seringador, nisso eu sou um ganda nabo, pois sou bastante impaciente e não sei esperar por ela!


----------



## Santos (16 Out 2006 às 18:28)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

Grandes fotos KImCarvalho sim senhor.
Por aqui tem estado sequinho nas últimas horas, estou a ver pela imagem do radar uma célula bem bonita que parece querer vir para aqui, vou ver se a apanho tal como diz o Seingador.


----------



## Fil (16 Out 2006 às 18:34)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínico 15/10/2006*

 que escuridão parecia quase de noite! Na actualização das 16h UTC Elvas já tem 8.2 mm  Um pouco mais ao norte Zebreira com 13.9 mm!


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Out 2006 às 19:27)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Just take a look at this beauty...


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Out 2006 às 19:29)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Ah,foi tirada as 6 da tarde,mas como so agr cheguei a casa,só agr a pude postar!Mas tudo isto ja se encontra por cima da Imbicta


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2006 às 19:31)

Tem estado a tarde toda a chover mas quase sempre com pouca intensidade.
Neste momento continua a chover com 13,9ºC.

Extremos do dia: 13,0ºC / 18,4ºC


----------



## ACalado (16 Out 2006 às 19:31)

por aqui esta a cair uma valente chuvada  já cairam 19mm durante o dia 
temperatura 13.7ºc
Humidade 87%
Pressão Atmosférica 1004mb


----------



## Santos (16 Out 2006 às 19:47)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Chove muito, muito e muito, levantou-se ainda algum vento, temp 17,3


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Out 2006 às 19:53)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Santos disse:


> Chove muito, muito e muito, levantou-se ainda algum vento, temp 17,3



E as fotos, ó Santos mostra lá isso!


----------



## Santos (16 Out 2006 às 20:03)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



kimcarvalho disse:


> E as fotos, ó Santos mostra lá isso!



É noite escura e tou no deserto, vivo no meio do campo, as fotos ficam sem visibilidade de noite na rua, agora o que posso acrescentar é que a temperatura desceu para os 16.3 a pique e a rua parece um rio
autentico


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2006 às 20:46)

13,5ºC e aumenta a intensidade da precipitação.


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 21:25)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Aqui em Braga também diluviou... Infelizmente não tenho pluviometro


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 21:30)

Fantástico! Ainda não me tinha acontecido desde que tenho a minha "estação meterologica". A mínima de hoje deu-se às 19:59 e foi 15.1ºC. Agora já está nos 15.4ºC.... sinal que está para cair outro aguaceiro...


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 21:32)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

   
Tenebroso!!! Os carros até travam ao ver as nuvens     



Tiagofsky disse:


> Just take a look at this beauty...


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Out 2006 às 21:50)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Alguém sabe como por uma webcam a transmitir em directo p a rede?Podia por a minha,uma vez que tenhu uma tempestade muito boa d relampagos aqui na zona!


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 22:01)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Alguém sabe como por uma webcam a transmitir em directo p a rede?Podia por a minha,uma vez que tenhu uma tempestade muito boa d relampagos aqui na zona!



Imagino!!! Com a borrasca em forte rotação mesmo em frente da costa os relâmpagos não devem ser poucos....


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Out 2006 às 22:05)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Vou esperar um pouco por uma nova carga como a de à pouco!Mal comece ponho a bulire a web e digo-vos onde faço o broadcast!


----------



## Santos (16 Out 2006 às 22:11)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Vou esperar um pouco por uma nova carga como a de à pouco!Mal comece ponho a bulire a web e digo-vos onde faço o broadcast!



Obrigado Tiagofsky, é que aqui por exemplo agora não acontece nada, e assim temos uma panorámica de outros locais, fantástico.


----------



## ACalado (16 Out 2006 às 22:12)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

bem por aqui está a cair um verdadeiro diluvio  há muito que nao via cair tanta precipitação       
O que vale é que a covilhã e uma cidade com relevo  pois senão era inundação certa    
temperatura 12.8ºc
Humidade 89%


----------



## VII (16 Out 2006 às 22:24)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Ontem na Caparica


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2006 às 22:25)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Todo muito calmo por aqui a tarde apenas teve um aguaceiro prolongado


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2006 às 22:28)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



VII disse:


> Ontem na Caparica
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5JYXL1aTu8



ESPECTACULAR venham mais filmes destes


----------



## Santos (16 Out 2006 às 22:28)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



VII disse:


> Ontem na Caparica
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5JYXL1aTu8



Espectaculo VII, grande trovoada


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 22:35)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



VII disse:


> Ontem na Caparica
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5JYXL1aTu8



Hey!!! Excelente    
   
Um dos melhores videos no MeteoPT!!!
Gravaste numa webcam? Se não gravaste podes mais tarde disponibilizar num formato com mais resolução para fazermos download. Estas imagens são mesmo para guardar religiosamente!! 
Parabens


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Out 2006 às 22:37)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

MUUUIIITO BOM!    "é disto que o meu povo gosta!" Quanto à webcam,era engraçado fazermos postos d observação(dentro do possivel)em cada uma das cidades,vilas ou aldeias às quais pertencemos,para podermos ver quase "in situ" alguns momentos como estes!Tanta mulher ai a exibir-se nas webcams que não deve ser muito dificil arranjar maneira de por live cams da nossa tao "hot" meteorologia!


----------



## tomalino (16 Out 2006 às 22:47)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Brutal!!! 
Ontem ainda vi uns raios por aqui mas não tenho boa visibilidade para filmar


----------



## Iceberg (16 Out 2006 às 22:48)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Boa ideia, Tiagofsky, essa das webcams .. como funcionaria esse sistema?
Alguém tem ideias? ...


----------



## Iceberg (16 Out 2006 às 22:52)

Pena não termos nenhum membro do forum na zona de Esposende e arredores ... desde as 20h00 que se vâm desde Braga relâmpagos na direcção SW - W, a vários Kms, e com alguma frequência .. de facto, parece que as trovoadas desta depressão ficam-se muito pelo litoral, e está a ser difícil penetrarem mais para Interior, o que parece traduzir-se numa luta titânica entre essa magnífica B a Oeste de Portugal e a cunha anticiclónica africana que persiste em entrar pela Península ...


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Out 2006 às 22:58)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



iceberg disse:


> Boa ideia, Tiagofsky, essa das webcams .. como funcionaria esse sistema?
> Alguém tem ideias? ...



Por exemplo,a mha webcam tem uma opção de estar ligada e ao mm tempo a transmitir imagens para um site,por exemplo..Acho que isso n deve ser nada d extraordinario...Tou a vasculhar..!


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 23:05)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Por exemplo,a mha webcam tem uma opção de estar ligada e ao mm tempo a transmitir imagens para um site,por exemplo..Acho que isso n deve ser nada d extraordinario...Tou a vasculhar..!



Acho que tens de encontrar um Media Center para poderes publicar as imagens....


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 23:06)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Bem, alguém reparou nas previsões do Estofex ???   



> The likely effect is a dilution of the coverage of storms over land. However, with more than 20-25 m/s DLS and more than 10-15 m/s LLS, storms may become supercells with a chance of large hail, perhaps some severe gusts, and tornadoes (LCL very low, under 500 m per GFS).










http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## VII (16 Out 2006 às 23:12)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Minho disse:


> Gravaste numa webcam? Se não gravaste podes mais tarde disponibilizar num formato com mais resolução para fazermos download. Estas imagens são mesmo para guardar religiosamente!!



Gravei em DV, por isso tenho o filme com melhor qualidade. Quando o puser num servidor aviso.


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Out 2006 às 23:32)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

VII, é caso para se dizer 7 estrelas!!!   

Fabuloso, que configurações usas-te para se verem tão bem os raios? Isso sim foi fogo de artifício a sério. Se foi sempre assim deviam ser mais de 20 raios por minuto!


----------



## ACalado (16 Out 2006 às 23:37)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



VII disse:


> Gravei em DV, por isso tenho o filme com melhor qualidade. Quando o puser num servidor aviso.



grande filme parabéns  por aqui agora tb esta a trovejar bem chove a "potes" ou seja tá "bom tempo"


----------



## dj_alex (16 Out 2006 às 23:38)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Bem fixe o filme!!!

Venham mais desses...para amnha e 4f também vai animar bastante..esperemos que entrem mais para o interior...


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Out 2006 às 23:38)

A minha máxima de hoje ainda chegou aos 22,4ºC, actualente 16,9ºC e parece-me que lá vem mais carga!


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2006 às 23:44)

Aqui não tem chovido com muita intensidade mas a chuva já leva umas 9 horas sem parar. 
Neste momento chove com 12,2ºC.


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 23:49)

A temperatura em Braga cai assustadoramente. Em 10 minutos desceu 1ºC   
Neste momento: 13.4ºC


----------



## VII (17 Out 2006 às 00:02)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

O que eu fiz foi reduzir um pouco a velocidade do filme quando editei.
Assim a duração dos relâmpagos é maior e dá para apreciar toda a sua beleza. 
Trovoadas é o que gosto mais.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Out 2006 às 01:15)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

boas 

grande filme muito loucos   

abraços meteo


----------



## LSC (17 Out 2006 às 01:19)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



VII disse:


> Ontem na Caparica
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5JYXL1aTu8



Fantástico! VENHAM MAIS


----------



## LSC (17 Out 2006 às 01:22)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



VII disse:


> Gravei em DV, por isso tenho o filme com melhor qualidade. Quando o puser num servidor aviso.



SOu director no you tube o que significa que posso por videos com mais de 100 MB se quiseres mandame que eu trato disso! Tenh também um servidor de um giga!


----------



## Rog (17 Out 2006 às 01:23)

Boas, por aqui 15,5ºC, céu limpo, 1012hpa


----------



## Rog (17 Out 2006 às 01:28)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



VII disse:


> Ontem na Caparica
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5JYXL1aTu8



Exelente!!


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Out 2006 às 01:34)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

boas

estou por sesimbra  e da minha casa a cerca de 10 minutos estava a bombar umas trovoadas no mar mas agora parece que acalmou .

vou estar atento 

tenho tambem umas imagens de hoje, quando tiver tempo logo as coloco aqui

inte já 

abraços meteo


----------



## Luis França (17 Out 2006 às 03:36)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Boas,
A reportagem tardou mas chegou (pelo menos as fotos):
















http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/10/gathering-supercells.html

Ainda tenho de editar 2 horas de filme: gravei a trovoada entre as 0:00 e as 2:00 da manhã do dia 16 de Outubro. Vamos ver se amanhã consigo publicar


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 09:10)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

   
video brutal VII
fantastico...


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 09:12)

esta noite min 12.9º C


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 09:17)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Alerta laranja por causa do vento

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## filipept (17 Out 2006 às 09:51)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

*VII* excelente video


----------



## dj_alex (17 Out 2006 às 10:20)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> A reportagem tardou mas chegou (pelo menos as fotos):
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos Luis!!

Venha o filme


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2006 às 10:36)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Fotos muito bonitas


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2006 às 10:39)

Depois de uma noite de chuva, a manhã não tem registado precipitação mas o céu continua completamente nublado com 12,6ºC. 
Mínima de 10,8ºC.


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 10:53)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Boa fotos Luis e tal como o Alex, estou ansioso pelo video!
Já te estás a tornar um "Weathernut", bem-vindo


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 11:03)

Por aqui foi toda a noite a cair, uma ou outra vez com alguma intensidade. Parou por volta das 09:30. A mínima foi de 15,7ºC. Agora 18,3ºC. O céu apresenta algumas abertas a Sul, mas continua cinzentão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 11:06)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

VRSA

K desilusao, nem uma faisca!!

Muita chuva,algum vento, nuvens negras e nada de faisca 

Eram 10 para as 8 da manha ate as 8:30 chuveu com muita intesidade, ceu arroxeado e nem uma faisca!!!

Ainda nao perdi as esperanças  e eu que estou ou era a capital das trovoadas...


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 11:51)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;13353 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> K desilusao, nem uma faisca!!
> 
> ...



Não desanimes Tornado 
reparem como é bela esta circulação uma boa cintura MCS 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 12:05)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Seringador disse:


> Não desanimes Tornado
> reparem como é bela esta circulação uma boa cintura MCS
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



Sim..tal como a frente...

Nao vou desanimar porque eu sei o potencial que esta terra tem para as trovoadas!!

Apesar que quando eu vinha ca de ferias de inverno, em 10 dias que aqui estava  9 eram de intensas trovoadas!!

Vamos ver...sera para hoje?? n me apetece esperar!! ansiadade é tanta , e a da minha camara tambem que quase rebento!! KERO UMA SUPER-CELULA!! sera pedir muito??


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 12:28)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

    eiiiiiiiii....... eu tb kero uma supercélula aqui pro norte!!!


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 13:21)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Por aqui neste momento faz sol mas à uma hora caio mais um forte aguaceiro era 5 da matina acordei pela segunda noite consecutiva com  a trovoada desta vez mesmo por cima de mim mas n deu para fotos neste momento o mais significativo é o vento forte


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 13:24)

Aqui mínima de 17ºC neste momento 20,3ºC e 1006hpa tempo em regime de águaceiros espero que seja mais frequentes pela tarde!


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 14:04)

no porto céu pouco nublado
vento moderado a forte... as árvores abanam com alguma violência de vez em qd


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 14:57)

Por aqui cai mais um aguaceiro moderado, temp. desceu doa 21 para os 20ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 15:24)

VRSA

Nuvens negras por todo o lado e um pouco de Sol á mistura!!

Onde esta o mau tempo?? nao era esta tarde segundo o IM!!


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 15:25)

Aqui a tarde vai avançando e só vejo uma coisa sol  nem vejo que vá chover tão depressa!!temperatura actual 21,1ºc e 1005hpa


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 15:27)

no porto caiu um aguaceiro pesado durante escassos minutos (1 ou 2)
o céu esta agora pouco nublado, à semelhança do q tem estado

mas a circulação é muito rápida, e em pouco tempo já temos uma nuvem bem cinzenta a descarregar um aguaceiro


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 15:28)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



miguel disse:


> Por aqui neste momento faz sol mas à uma hora caio mais um forte aguaceiro era 5 da matina acordei pela segunda noite consecutiva com  a trovoada desta vez mesmo por cima de mim mas n deu para fotos neste momento o mais significativo é o vento forte



Daqui a umas 2 hora a festa vai começar e o opogeu será de madrugada  

Estofex indica isso:
"Front can feature embedded convection, which seems to be mostly of elevated nature given that practically no CAPE is present in GFS over central Spain. This limits the risk somewhat of storms bearing large hail and tornadoes, something not unthinkable in present kinematic conditions. Surface-based convection is more likely over Portugal and southwestern Spain, where moist Atlantic airmass can intrude the land. 

DLS around 20-25 m/s, LLS ranging 10-15 m/s, and SREH over 200 m2/s2 in principle create favourable conditions for supercells (large hail), also tornadoes, with the LLS and LCL heights of below 500m supporting this threat.
"


----------



## albertoisla (17 Out 2006 às 15:33)

Boas!! aqui llevamos 36mm. Esta noche pueden caer entre 50 y 100mm  
Datos de mi provincia

El Portal (Jerez) -- 38.7 mm
El Puerto de Santa María -- 36.4
San Fernando -- 36.0 mm
Cádiz -- 33 mm
Chiclana de la Frontera -- 15.0 mm
Bornos -- 7.1 mm
Arcos de la Frontera -- 6.5 mm
Grazalema -- 5.3 mm


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 15:33)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Seringador disse:


> Daqui a umas 2 hora a festa vai começar e o opogeu será de madrugada
> 
> Estofex indica isso:
> "Front can feature embedded convection, which seems to be mostly of elevated nature given that practically no CAPE is present in GFS over central Spain. This limits the risk somewhat of storms bearing large hail and tornadoes, something not unthinkable in present kinematic conditions. Surface-based convection is more likely over Portugal and southwestern Spain, where moist Atlantic airmass can intrude the land.
> ...



  
já estava à espera q saisse a previsao do estofex... vem sempre alegrar a malta


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 15:40)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Seringador disse:


> Daqui a umas 2 hora a festa vai começar e o opogeu será de madrugada
> 
> Estofex indica isso:
> "Front can feature embedded convection, which seems to be mostly of elevated nature given that practically no CAPE is present in GFS over central Spain. This limits the risk somewhat of storms bearing large hail and tornadoes, something not unthinkable in present kinematic conditions. Surface-based convection is more likely over Portugal and southwestern Spain, where moist Atlantic airmass can intrude the land.
> ...



jA ME SINTO MAIS ANIMADO!!!HEEHEHEHEH!!  Tornados a caminho!! ui  a minha zona sera umas das mais atingidas, espero que nao seja a minha casa!! apenas moro a 20 metros do rio Guadiana e a foz esta a 700m!! É uma situaçao que ja esperava!! A MINHA SUPER-CELULA VEM A CAMINHO!!

ESTOU FELIZ MAS ASSUSTADO!! A MINHA CAMARA VAI ESTAR PRONTA, E EU TAMBEM!!!


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 15:41)

A titulo de informação, ontem medi a temperatura na base  dos cumulus e davam indicação de entre 4,5 a 7,5ºC o que é bastante bom para esta altura do ano 
São estas as formações onde a possibilidade de queda neve é mais susceptível pq podem fazer descer as temperaturas bruscamente 3 a 4ºc em poucos minutos, hoje vai ser granizo, mas quem sabe mais lá para a frente da estação.

Já se veêm as formações no mar


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 15:42)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

É uma pena o centro da depressão não tocar terra ao pelo menos ficar muito perto disso mas aquele fluxo todo vai acabar por nos tocar mais cedo ou mais tarde tbm concordo que seja de madrugada o pico se nas ultimas duas madrugadas acordei com trovoada é esta noite que não durmo o vento é outro factor para a madrugada


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 15:43)

]ToRnAdO[;13379 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> Nuvens negras por todo o lado e um pouco de Sol á mistura!!
> 
> Onde esta o mau tempo?? nao era esta tarde segundo o IM!!



calma, a tarde dura até à hora do jantar


----------



## Administrador (17 Out 2006 às 15:46)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Que acham de juntar este tópico com o de seguimento? É que se vamos ter um tópico para cada evento tempestuoso ainda vão ter que se criar muitos durante o ano, e este evento em concreto ainda pode durar muitos dias...


----------



## Luis França (17 Out 2006 às 15:51)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Sai o 1º video editado e sem som (senão não cabia). Será hoje vale a pena emigrar para estes lados?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 15:58)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Este comunicado esta a dar que pensar!!

Ate estou parvo...ainda nao acredito que vem para a minha zona de VRSA!!

UI...ate me estou a tremer todo!!


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 16:01)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Luis França disse:


> Sai o 1º video editado e sem som (senão não cabia). Será hoje vale a pena emigrar para estes lados?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xznb2kkvHgk



Boas Luís!

Sem dúvida, se fosse ati já estava lá


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 16:01)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;13391 disse:
			
		

> Este comunicado esta a dar que pensar!!
> 
> Ate estou parvo...ainda nao acredito que vem para a minha zona de VRSA!!
> 
> UI...ate me estou a tremer todo!!



Qd estiveres a fotografar ou a filmar n convém tremeres 

Quem me dera esperar aí pelo bicho!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 16:04)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Administrador disse:


> Que acham de juntar este tópico com o de seguimento? É que se vamos ter um tópico para cada evento tempestuoso ainda vão ter que se criar muitos durante o ano, e este evento em concreto ainda pode durar muitos dias...



Por mim acho bem, até porque até ao momento, ainda não teve assim nada de destaque. Claro que tanto tempo sem tempo chuvoso animam a malta, mas a verdade é que ainda não houve um "fenómeno" na total acepção da palavra, que o faço ser algo destacado e recordado por muito tempo.

Mas de qualquer modo, quais serão os critérios para criar um tópico de seguimento das situações de meteorologia adversas?   



Luis França disse:


> Sai o 1º video editado e sem som (senão não cabia). Será hoje vale a pena emigrar para estes lados?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xznb2kkvHgk



Belos raios! Voces aí juntinho ao mar têm tanto sorte com as trovoadas bastante electricas!


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 16:08)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*




Luis França disse:


> Sai o 1º video editado e sem som (senão não cabia). Será hoje vale a pena emigrar para estes lados?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xznb2kkvHgk



bom registo 
Raios... ontem só os via bem longe... hoje axo q vou ficar pelo litoral pra ver se encontro alguma electro_activdade extra


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 16:09)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Qd estiveres a fotografar ou a filmar n convém tremeres
> 
> Quem me dera esperar aí pelo bicho!!!



Vamos ver no que vai dar...

É muito extremo o que a estofex anuncia!! 
Foi a unica anunciar este tipo de situaçao??

E o IM?? ESTA MORTO?? nao lançam alertas???

Que  . . . . .!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Out 2006 às 16:13)

Seringador disse:


> A titulo de informação, ontem medi a temperatura na base  dos cumulus e davam indicação de entre 4,5 a 7,5ºC o que é bastante bom para esta altura do ano
> São estas as formações onde a possibilidade de queda neve é mais susceptível pq podem fazer descer as temperaturas bruscamente 3 a 4ºc em poucos minutos, hoje vai ser granizo, mas quem sabe mais lá para a frente da estação.
> 
> Já se veêm as formações no mar



Olha o termómetro a funceminar! Isso é de fiar ou não? Tens como confirmar se os valores que lê são os correctos? Ou só indo lá acima!?


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 16:21)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;13396 disse:
			
		

> Vamos ver no que vai dar...
> 
> É muito extremo o que a estofex anuncia!!
> Foi a unica anunciar este tipo de situaçao??
> ...



Mas o IM espanhol tb n anuncia nada!!! 
Será q estamos todos enganados!!!?!?!?


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 16:22)

Seringador disse:


> Já se veêm as formações no mar



Confirmo   axo q hoje fico pra jantar aqui pelo porto


----------



## Silvia (17 Out 2006 às 16:36)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

Bem meus amigos, aqui pelo barlavento algarvio, está tudo muito calmo...pouca chuva, algum sol, vento quase não se dá por ele. Está um lindo dia. Enfim, parece que a chuva, o vento, os tornados e a trovada vão para a casa do ]ToRnAdO[...deve ter sido um convite especial


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 16:36)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*

precipitação acumulada das 7h de hoje até às 7h de amanhã


----------



## Administrador (17 Out 2006 às 16:39)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Por mim acho bem, até porque até ao momento, ainda não teve assim nada de destaque. Claro que tanto tempo sem tempo chuvoso animam a malta, mas a verdade é que ainda não houve um "fenómeno" na total acepção da palavra, que o faço ser algo destacado e recordado por muito tempo.
> 
> Mas de qualquer modo, quais serão os critérios para criar um tópico de seguimento das situações de meteorologia adversas?



Penso que só se justifica um tópico de seguimento especial quando estivermos perante um evento mais "extremo" e raro que o actual e sempre e quando exista muita actividade em relação ao evento por parte dos membros. Um bom exemplo seria o de um nevão generalizado a cotas baixas


----------



## albertoisla (17 Out 2006 às 17:21)

llevamos 40mm!!


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 17:25)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Silvia disse:


> Bem meus amigos, aqui pelo barlavento algarvio, está tudo muito calmo...pouca chuva, algum sol, vento quase não se dá por ele. Está um lindo dia. Enfim, parece que a chuva, o vento, os tornados e a trovada vão para a casa do ]ToRnAdO[...deve ter sido um convite especial



   
 mas pode ser que façam uma visitinha amanhã


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 17:32)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Administrador disse:


> Penso que só se justifica um tópico de seguimento especial quando estivermos perante um evento mais "extremo" e raro que o actual e sempre e quando exista muita actividade em relação ao evento por parte dos membros. Um bom exemplo seria o de um nevão generalizado a cotas baixas



Boas admin,

Em parte concordo, mas poderia ser só passares no final de cada situação (neste caso por exemplo no fim do dia 19) fechando o tópico, compreendo que poderá afectar a performance do fórum, nãos s  ei
 Neste caso o melhor desta depressão vais ser durante esta madrugada, acho que ao abrirem na 2ªfeira foi um exagero, mas foi para animar a malta  

Se for só esse tipo de eventos serão raros, acho que de futuro dever-se-á avaliar se vale a pena ou não abrir um tópico ou de transferi-los para outros seguimentos, isto na minha opinião


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2006 às 17:43)

albertoisla disse:


> llevamos 40mm!!



No sul de Espanha não se podem queixar, além do que já caiu continua neste momento a cair e bem a julgar pelo radar  







Por aqui desde a madrugada que não cai nem uma gota  mas mesmo assim levo uma quantidade aceitável de precipitação: 20,6 mm. Hoje a mínima foi de 10,8ºC (semelhante á do Dan e 0,1ºC acima da mínima da estação) e a máxima de 15,8ºC. Agora 14,9ºC, 75% hr e 1006.4 mb com céu muito nublado mas pouco ameaçador.

PS: os videos estão fantásticos!


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 17:44)

no porto ja começou a festa
chuva e trovoada


----------



## LSC (17 Out 2006 às 17:47)

Bruno Campos disse:


> no porto ja começou a festa
> chuva e trovoada



Confirmo!


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 17:50)

Uma excelente cortina branca, está a chover a potes     Huauuuauuuu


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Out 2006 às 17:50)

é o verdadeiro dilúvio


----------



## Administrador (17 Out 2006 às 17:52)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Seringador disse:


> Boas admin,
> 
> Em parte concordo, mas poderia ser só passares no final de cada situação (neste caso por exemplo no fim do dia 19) fechando o tópico, compreendo que poderá afectar a performance do fórum, nãos s  ei



Nem pensei nessa possibilidade e de facto era o que deveria ter feito, infelizmente só li a tua mensagem depois de ter feito a transferência.



Seringador disse:


> Se for só esse tipo de eventos serão raros, acho que de futuro dever-se-á avaliar se vale a pena ou não abrir um tópico ou de transferi-los para outros seguimentos, isto na minha opinião



Aquele era só um exemplo, mal escolhido visto ser aquele uma situação bastante rara


----------



## LSC (17 Out 2006 às 17:54)

Lá se foram as TV's tal é a trovoada!


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 18:00)

*Re: Especial - Evento Tempestuoso ínicio 15/10/2006*



Administrador disse:


> Nem pensei nessa possibilidade e de facto era o que deveria ter feito, infelizmente só li a tua mensagem depois de ter feito a transferência.
> 
> 
> 
> Aquele era só um exemplo, mal escolhido visto ser aquele uma situação bastante rara




eu sei não faz mal 
para os próximos


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2006 às 18:00)

Que inveja!!   

Será que vai sobrar alguma coisa disso para aqui?   

PS: o radar do IM é simplesmente uma vergonha, tem 2 mas nenhum deles cobre o norte de Portugal!


----------



## Minho (17 Out 2006 às 18:06)

A Braga ainda não chegou! Estou ansioso   
Cada vez mais e mais escuro. Hoje de manhã reparei que ninguém trouxe guarda-chuva e eu troxe... agora vou-me rir    (que mauzinho sou!!!)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 18:13)

Grande bosta!!

Aqui nada, nadika de nada!!

Aguardo ansioso!!


----------



## Fil (17 Out 2006 às 18:18)

]ToRnAdO[;13428 disse:
			
		

> Grande bosta!!
> 
> Aqui nada, nadika de nada!!
> 
> Aguardo ansioso!!



Mas em Faro cairam 13 mm ás 15h segundo a estação do IM!

Aqui começam agora a cair as primeiras gotas


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (17 Out 2006 às 18:37)

Pelo menos quatro pessoas morreram no estado norte-americano do Texas, em inundações provocadas por um tornado. 
 As equipas de resgate encontraram os quatro corpos em veículos submersos, na zona de Houston. 

Os corpos de duas mulheres, mãe e filha, foram retirados de dentro de um carro de desporto que estava a coberto por cerca de dois metros e meio de água. A duas outras vítimas foram também tiradas dos seus respectivos veículos. 

O mau tempo que está a afectar a região sudoeste do país já destruiu centenas de casas e obrigou ao corte de estradas. A Universidade de Houston e outras escolas foram fechadas e registaram-se atrasos nos voos.

sic


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Out 2006 às 18:44)

Aqui ja cai umas pingas...o ceu esta assutadoramente bonito!!!


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 18:56)

Aqui apenas caio um pequeno aguaceiro de 2 minutos a meio da tarde agora tenho céu pouco nublado como em grande parta da tarde não espero chuva em forma de fortes aguaceiros com trovoadas se não a partir das 21 ou 22 horas para aqui a máxima ficou hoje nos 21,4ºC agora tenho 20,0ºC,1004hpa e 84%HR o agravamento já se nota no litoral Norte segue-se o litoral centro e depois o sul.


----------



## Minho (17 Out 2006 às 19:06)

Aqui acabou de cair o verdadeiro dilúvio.... acompanhado de rajadas de vento fortes


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Out 2006 às 19:11)

Aqui pelo Porto parece o dia da independência!  Tudo preto!  Esta noite vai ser dakelas,e ainda bem k amanha n tenhu aulas!


----------



## Minho (17 Out 2006 às 19:18)

Sem dúvida a minha estação do LIDL funciona 5*! Tenho neste momento 1000hPa e o que previa o GFS para as 18h de hoje:






Nada longe da realidade  

Tenho neste momento 15.2ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 19:28)

Vendo esse modelo a minha  estação do lidl tbm está a funcionar a 100% a minha pressão acabou de baixar para os 1003hpa  temp. act.:19,8ºC


----------



## LUPER (17 Out 2006 às 19:33)

Ora aqui pela zona de Aveiro temos ceu muito preto mas nada de chuva pra já. A temperatura está a 19,9 e a pressão a 1002hp. Vamos ver se vamos ter festa ou não.


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2006 às 19:34)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro mais intenso. De momento continua a chuva fraca com 13,9ºC.

Extremos do dia: 10,8ºC / 17,2ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 19:36)

LUPER disse:


> Ora aqui pela zona de Aveiro temos ceu muito preto mas nada de chuva pra já. A temperatura está a 19,9 e a pressão a 1002hp. Vamos ver se vamos ter festa ou não.



Podes contar com ela e já não falta muito


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Out 2006 às 19:54)

Para quem quiser ver cm chove vejam o jogo do Porto na televisao!E so e pena n verem a trovoada!BRUTAL!


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 19:55)

O jogo que ta a dar na RTP1  no porto é uma boa janela para a chuvada que cai no porto.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 19:56)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Para quem quiser ver cm chove vejam o jogo do Porto na televisao!E so e pena n verem a trovoada!BRUTAL!



tivemos a mesma ideia de post ao mesmo tempo


----------



## LUPER (17 Out 2006 às 19:57)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Para quem quiser ver cm chove vejam o jogo do Porto na televisao!E so e pena n verem a trovoada!BRUTAL!



Aposto que o jogo vai ser interropido


----------



## Luis França (17 Out 2006 às 20:28)

Eles que levem barbatanas ...   

Avistei os primeiros raios na zona da Ericeira (a nordeste da serra de Sintra) a partir de Benfica. Vai começar!   

Se passar alguma por Lisboa, amanhã já sabem...


----------



## Seavoices (17 Out 2006 às 20:33)

Luis França disse:


> Eles que levem barbatanas ...
> 
> Avistei os primeiros raios na zona da Ericeira (a nordeste da serra de Sintra) a partir de Benfica. Vai começar!
> 
> Se passar alguma por Lisboa, amanhã já sabem...



Vê-se no radar o quanto deve estar a chover no Porto, mas já passa...

Quanto a Lisboa, mais uma horita e o festival vai (re)começar!


----------



## dj_alex (17 Out 2006 às 21:28)

Fil disse:


> Que inveja!!
> 
> Será que vai sobrar alguma coisa disso para aqui?
> 
> PS: o radar do IM é simplesmente uma vergonha, tem 2 mas nenhum deles cobre o norte de Portugal!



O problema do radar a Norte é que não podia ser só 1, devido a geografia da região...teriam que ser pelo menos 2...como sabemos o € não existe...


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Out 2006 às 21:38)

Acho que ainda falta vir uma parte grossa da chuva,n acham?Pelo menos da zona de Aveiro para cima..!


----------



## albertoisla (17 Out 2006 às 21:39)

45mm hoje!! Agora ceu encouverto e 18º. Mañana mas aguaaaaaaa


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2006 às 21:45)

Acho que vou acertar em cheio na hora que tinha previsto a chuva para a minha zona!já vejo clarões e olhando para o radar da para ver que vai ser mesmo muito forte


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2006 às 22:19)

Chuva fraca, 13,7ºC e 80% Hr.


----------



## LUPER (17 Out 2006 às 22:22)

A chuva aqui no posto de observação deverá estar por minutos. Os primeiros relâmpagos já iluminam o ceú


----------



## Minho (17 Out 2006 às 22:23)

Não percebo.... a pressão agora subiu quando era suposto ser sempre a descer esta noite. Subiu pouco, é certo, mas subiu 1hPa. Tenho agora 1001hPa e 14.5ºC


----------



## LUPER (17 Out 2006 às 22:26)

Minho disse:


> Não percebo.... a pressão agora subiu quando era suposto ser sempre a descer esta noite. Subiu pouco, é certo, mas subiu 1hPa. Tenho agora 1001hPa e 14.5ºC




Tenho 1003 e 18,9. Ai em Braga hoje tá frio, ou então aqui tá quente, é uma diferença grande


----------



## Luis França (17 Out 2006 às 22:33)

Este foi registado a norte de Lisboa há 10 minutos atrás!!


----------



## dj_alex (17 Out 2006 às 23:08)

Luis França disse:


> Este foi registado a norte de Lisboa há 10 minutos atrás!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBlYQlKQtMA



Em Lisboa começa a chover com mais intensidade agora...e alguns raios ao longe...espero que desta vez entrem mais para o interior...

ainda não consegui ver o filme luis


----------



## Luis França (17 Out 2006 às 23:14)

Eu sei, parece-me que há tráfego a mais no _you.tube_ ... fiz um reload:


Parece que vai cair mesmo agora uma bem forte ... só se houvem roncos aqui por estes lados (se tivesse ido para a costa tinha feito boas fotos - ligaram-me de lá a dizer que estava um autêntico fogo de artifácio   )


----------



## dj_alex (17 Out 2006 às 23:29)

Luis França disse:


> Eu sei, parece-me que há tráfego a mais no _you.tube_ ... fiz um reload:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgXGGwVsI3k
> 
> Parece que vai cair mesmo agora uma bem forte ... só se houvem roncos aqui por estes lados (se tivesse ido para a costa tinha feito boas fotos - ligaram-me de lá a dizer que estava um autêntico fogo de artifácio   )



Pois luis..aqui em Benfica só ve lê os flash brancos, sem se ver nenhum raio...e os roncos, são bem ao longe...


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2006 às 23:31)

Luis França disse:


> Este foi registado a norte de Lisboa há 10 minutos atrás!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBlYQlKQtMA



Bonitas imagens  

O que são esses gritos???


----------



## Luis França (17 Out 2006 às 23:38)

Pois, os gritos sao do pessoal que joga futebol por baixo da minha janela.
Mais as claques.


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Out 2006 às 23:41)

Boas, por aqui ainda nada de novo.
Vamos aguardar, pode ser que haja novidades.
Já repararam neste mapa, elas andam aí, mas estão principalmente no mar, com já ontem aconteceu. Como será hoje?


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Out 2006 às 00:10)

Pessoal, de acordo com a ultima imgem d radar na Extremadura chove bem...Se se estiverem realmente a verificar ventos de Sul como estão indicados(corrijam-me se estiver errado...),ha a possibilidade de chegar aki ao Porto akela mancha ou esta tende a dissipar-se?


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2006 às 00:31)

Angelstorm disse:


> Boas, por aqui ainda nada de novo.
> Vamos aguardar, pode ser que haja novidades.
> Já repararam neste mapa, elas andam aí, mas estão principalmente no mar, com já ontem aconteceu. Como será hoje?



Parece que  as trovoadas têm alergia à Madeira... passam sempre tão a Norte...


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2006 às 00:44)

Aqui ta a fazer trovoada em toda a costa e ouvesse bem os trovoes ta cada vez mais perto mas muito lentamente! axo ke n tarde a luz vai ao ar!!!!


----------



## LUPER (18 Out 2006 às 01:05)

Por aqui chove com intensidade e muito vento, 17,4 e 1001hpa, estou a levar com aquele bixo que vem de sul com pontos vermelhos no radar.


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Out 2006 às 01:21)

LUPER disse:


> Por aqui chove com intensidade e muito vento, 17,4 e 1001hpa, estou a levar com aquele bixo que vem de sul com pontos vermelhos no radar.



Esse é k eu kero aki no Porto a bulire!!


----------



## LUPER (18 Out 2006 às 01:26)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Esse é k eu kero aki no Porto a bulire!!



Deve chegar daqui a 1h , se não mudar de rota, mas parece que vai quase sul norte


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Out 2006 às 01:33)

LUPER disse:


> Deve chegar daqui a 1h , se não mudar de rota, mas parece que vai quase sul norte



Tou a ouvi-lo chegar!   estas tempestades vem kom aviso de chegada...


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2006 às 01:38)

Aqui passou uma forte trovoada mas ao lado  da cidade ao longe conseguia contar 15 relâmpagos por minuto agora a sul vejo outra tão a nascer como cogumelos neste momento tenho 19,3ºC e 1002hpa


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2006 às 01:50)

Ultima rajada  mais forte que medi  63km/h trovoada pelo alentejo e litoral tou rodeado


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Out 2006 às 02:17)

boas

aqui em sesimbra esta de morrer ou melhor estou a curtir desde o por do sol       

tenho fotos, videos em mini dv com imagens muito boas  

tenho para ver muito material  

assim que possa partilho com voçes 
neste momento acabou de dar mas um   

está a entrar de sul sudoeste

acho que ao chegar a terra ela esteja a ganhar força é o que se tem visto desde as 8 da noite 

vou estar atento 

(estou de ferias )   

abraços meteo


----------



## LSC (18 Out 2006 às 02:28)

Para o Porto não há mais nada?


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (18 Out 2006 às 02:46)

Boa noite
Por aqui parece um dilúvio
Com 16º , vejo que terei de tirar o barco 
da garagem para substituir o carro de manhã…
Eheheheh
jf


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Out 2006 às 03:44)

boas 

por aqui continua   

estou cheio de sono 

nao pode vir outra amanha , é  que eu quero dormir   

bem ate já

abraços meteo


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Out 2006 às 04:32)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> por aqui continua
> 
> ...




boas 

por aqui isto nao para 

neste momento estamos com 982.0 hpa
tem estado sempre a descer 

sagres e sines parecem uma fabrica de fazer raios 

gostava de ter tempo para editar isto tudo

abraços meteo


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 08:36)

bom dia...
o dia continua como ontem... Muita chuva acompanhada de vento forte no porto. 
Qto à trovoada só vi uns clarões qd vinha pro porto, mas entretanto desapareceram!


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 08:41)

afinal ja estou a ouvir novos trovões


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 08:52)

Previsão do Estofex para 18 a 19 de Out

_Very moist maritime air mass spreads northward over western Europe with strong southerly flow. Soundings indicate dewpoints up to 20°C over south-western Iberian Peninsula. In the range of this air mass ... satellite images show much convective activity that spreads into Iberian Peninsula, Bay of Biscay, and southern British Isles. Today ... convective activity is expected to go on in the range of the strong southerly flow E of the surface trough over north-eastern Atlantic. This should be supported by upper vort-max traveling north-eastward into France during the day. *Given quite strong vertical wind shear especially in low levels near the coasts ... embedded mesocyclones are not ruled out ... capable of producing severe wind gusts. There is also a slight threat of tornadoes *given low LCL heights and strong LLS locally. Chance for severe convection should gradually decreases over land and the northern portions of the risk area ... where low levels tend to be rather cool and stable. Although we do not issue a level 1 over southern British Isles ... an isolated event is not ruled out completely._


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 09:08)

há bem pouco tempo aqui no porto caiu um chuvada bem forte!!!!


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2006 às 10:01)

Por cá, e desde ontem à tarde apenas com alguns aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, céu entre o pouco e muito nublado, tive ontem 23ºC de máx, hoje está nos 19ºC, 1014hpa. Trovoadas como é habitual, passaram a norte da Madeira, lá bem longe.....


----------



## Seringador (18 Out 2006 às 10:04)

miguel disse:


> tivemos a mesma ideia de post ao mesmo tempo




Boas,

Hoje sou um homem feliz, gravei ontem a partir do monte da Virgem a Trovoada, eram cerca de 20:05h, em direcção ao Dragão e após muitas tentativas gravei 6 segundos de um vídeo (não é nada), mas que apanhou 4 raios quase em simultâneo sobre o estádio do Dragão, o estádio vê-se ao longe.
Assim que puder irei postar o vídeo e algumas snapshots


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 10:05)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje sou um homem feliz, gravei ontem a partir do monte da Virgem a Trovoada, eram cerca de 20:05h, em direcção ao Dragão e após muitas tentativas gravei 6 segundos de um vídeo (não é nada), mas que apanhou 4 raios quase em simultâneo sobre o estádio do Dragão, o estádio vê-se ao longe.
> Assim que puder irei postar o vídeo e algumas snapshots



Ficamos a aguardar!!!  
ontem tb keria ir ver a acção, mas as mulheres meteram-me num shopping


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Out 2006 às 10:20)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> por aqui isto nao para
> 
> ...



Aiii a loucura!!! HAHAHAHA nem dormes!!!!  
Excelentes relatos, até parece que estou ái a viver o momento!!!!  



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje sou um homem feliz, gravei ontem a partir do monte da Virgem a Trovoada, eram cerca de 20:05h, em direcção ao Dragão e após muitas tentativas gravei 6 segundos de um vídeo (não é nada), mas que apanhou 4 raios quase em simultâneo sobre o estádio do Dragão, o estádio vê-se ao longe.
> Assim que puder irei postar o vídeo e algumas snapshots



O Seringado, dragão!???  Mas os bichos esse não foram extintos na idade média!??  

Vamos lá a ver quando colocas esse video online!!! Esperemos que seja ainda este Outono!   



Bruno Campos disse:


> Ficamos a aguardar!!!
> ontem tb keria ir ver a acção, mas as mulheres meteram-me num shopping




Então e tu deixás-te??  

Dá-lhes luta! 

Boas fotos! a segundo está muito boa com a chuva quase "parada" na foto, deves ter aplicado uma boa velocidade no obturador!!


----------



## Seringador (18 Out 2006 às 10:43)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O Seringado, dragão!???  Mas os bichos esse não foram extintos na idade média!??
> 
> Vamos lá a ver quando colocas esse video online!!! Esperemos que seja ainda este Outono!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 10:46)

Está um diluvio lá fora[/QUOTE]

confirmo o diluvio


----------



## Minho (18 Out 2006 às 10:58)

Em Braga está um dia como já não via há muito muito tempo. Chuva moderada a forte continuamente desde pelo menos as 8h, hora a que acordei 

Pelas previsões de quantidade de chuva, não tarde e vamos ter notícias de inundações....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Out 2006 às 11:44)

Mais uma celula em aproximaçao, com rajadas fortes!!

esta prestes a chuver...

Pode ser que traga um raio...nem que seja um positivo!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Out 2006 às 11:45)

]ToRnAdO[;13511 disse:
			
		

> Mais uma celula em aproximaçao, com rajadas fortes!!
> 
> esta prestes a chuver...
> 
> Pode ser que traga um raio...nem que seja um positivo!!



Tira umas fotos e mostra ao pessoal!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Out 2006 às 11:49)

Agora é-me dificil , porque estou a trabalhar!!

Mas tenho umas fotos de uma super-celula que se formou aki perto no dia 10 eu axo e vou quando tiver oportunidade mostrar a voces...

Neste momento é-me impossivel!!!


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2006 às 12:16)

Em 24 horas mais de 4000 trovoadas....


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2006 às 12:17)

Boas 
Por aqui a madrugada foi intensa chuva a potes como não via há muito e trovoadas umas atrás das outras mas ao contrario das ultimas três madrugadas não fez  em cima da minha cidade! vejam só o meu azar que tenha visto contei 10 trovoadas distintas a passar a volta da cidade quase todas de raspão largando água que era uma coisa parva.As 7 da manha foi a ultima grande trovoada que mais uma vez passou a sul mas deixando uma quantidade de chuva muito significativa a partir dai só sol quero ver se vai ser mais um dia calmo para voltar a piorar de madrugada já há 4 madrugadas que n durmo nada de jeito(temos pena)


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2006 às 12:20)

A mínima ficou nos 17ºC alta mas neste momento já levo 21,2ºC calor a minha pressão mais baixa foi no inicio da manha com 1000hpa neste momento subiu para os 1003hpa...


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2006 às 12:40)

Esta manhã tem decorrido com uma sucessão de aguaceiros às vezes com intensidade. 
Mínima de 10,9ºC e máxima de 13,1ºC até ao momento.


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Out 2006 às 12:43)

Pois voces são um felizardos, por aqui nada a relatgar, é certo que choveu de noite, mas nada de mais. Hoje ainda chuviscou ás 10h da manhã, mas tb coisa pouca e  apesar do céu ter boas abertas neste momento, olhando para o radar e para as imagens de sat, não me parece que tão depressa volte a cair nada!  

Quanto aoi raios, tb por aqui nada de nada, esta zona esta amaldiçoada!  

A mínima da noite foi de 15ºC e neste momento tenho 21,1ºC. O vento é fraco com algumas rajadas pontuais moderadas.


----------



## albertoisla (20 Out 2006 às 21:13)

Buenas!! En San Fernando vamos por 60mm. Hoy han caído en Grazalema 100mm!!!   
Haber cuanto cae mañana y pasado!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Out 2006 às 21:42)

Aqui também foi um dia de chuva forte a muito forte. A min. ficou nos 16,7ºC  e a máx. foi de 20,2ºC.

A chuva foi muito forte no ínicio da manhã, com períodos de chuva muito forte. Já perto das 15h parou mais e segui-se um episódio de vendaval, não sei velocidades, mas as rajadas já davam para impressionar um pouco.

Devem ter caído uns 30 mm, só sei na 2ª feira.

Enfim foi um dia de bom tempo!    

A temp. actual: 16,2ºC com céu estreladinho


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2006 às 21:56)

Aqui choveu pouco. A chuva da manhã passou a aguaceiros curtos com boas abertas à tarde.

Extremos: 12,0ºC / 17,3ºC

Neste momento:

Céu quase totalmente limpo, 13,6ºC e 80% de Hr.


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2006 às 22:11)

O IM espanhol divulgou um relatório sobre a situação actual:

http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p59tesp1.pdf


----------



## Zoelae (20 Out 2006 às 22:25)

Olá pessoal parece que estes ultimos dias têm sido de mta chuva e vento e lá me fizeram abrir o guarda-chuva...este ano parece k não vou participar tanto como no ano passado, senão agarro este vício de novo e não o volto a largar, além disso perdia mto tempo a pesquisar coisas...vamos lá ver se nas primeiras nevadas vou resistir...

Se não conhecesse a origem do meu nome diria k me andariam a plagiar, um tal de Zoelae13, tb da zona de Bragança, é k os zoelas eram os indigenas aí da região, uma tribos celtas  e ele é um Zoela como eu. 
 E k não digam k a sociedade não é influenciada pelo clima!, não é por acaso k o pessoal de lá se interessa mais...

QUE CAIA MTA NEVE ESTE INVERNO, e que venham mais trovoadas ALEGRAR-ME o sono...

Boas Noites meteonautas

(Já agora há alguma associação de meteorologistas amadores em Portugal? E k tal criar uma? Pensem nisso.)


----------



## Santos (20 Out 2006 às 22:58)

Olá amigos,

Infelizmente vi-me afastado do fórum por um mau motivo,pois além da minha "gripalhada"os snrs caçadores fizeram o favor de me acertar na linha telefónica ao caçar a 50m da minha casa, enfim...

De todos os modos, informo que aqui neste posto de observação "METEOPT" Oeste, tem chovido "muito" bem, realço ainda o factor vento da última noite.

As fotos que anexo, são o exemplo disso.

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/7092/19102006wo0.jpg

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2271/20102006001gi7.jpg

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8940/20102006002ug5.jpg

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/3250/20102006003nx2.jpg


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Out 2006 às 22:59)

Bom, por aqui temos céu já com poucas nuvens.
18,2º
1011 hPa
77% RH


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2006 às 23:20)

Em Melgaço caem aguaceiros.
Temperatura actual: 15.8ºC


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2006 às 23:24)

Já reparam no curioso fenomeno: a depressão situada a sul da Islândia move-se no sentido oposto á circulação geral de oest  
Porquê? Por que foi absorvida pela depressão que está mais a Sul e segue o movimento ciclonico....

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2006 às 23:50)

Por aqui uma madrugada sem parar de chover e no inicio da manha com uma força impressionante a rua era um rio autentico deu uma óptima acumulação de chuva!  temperatura actual 16,8ºC e 1012hpa mínima de 19ºC e máxima de 22,1ºC ainda bem alta!


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2006 às 23:51)

Minho disse:


> Já reparam no curioso fenomeno: a depressão situada a sul da Islândia move-se no sentido oposto á circulação geral de oest
> Porquê? Por que foi absorvida pela depressão que está mais a Sul e segue o movimento ciclonico....
> 
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



Realmente é uma imagem curiosa não é muito vulgar de se ver!!


----------



## Santos (21 Out 2006 às 00:08)

Caso não tenham verificado ainda aí está o Storm Forecast do Estofex, isto promete...; 


Storm Forecast 

Storm Forecast
Valid: Sat 21 Oct 2006 06:00 to Sun 22 Oct 2006 06:00 UTC
Issued: Fri 20 Oct 2006 17:59
Forecaster: TUSCHY

Another area of interest will be SW / S Portugal...Exact strength of approaching depression still pretty uncertain ( GFS even opened it during the past few runs)....Advection of high dewpoints and still fine mid-level lapse rates should support some instability release well inland over S-Portugal during the night hours.
Low LCLs and good veering should support an enhanced tornado threat with any developing storm, but expected storm coverage will be low for any higher probabilities....Up to 20m/s DLS should also be conducive for a few severe wind gusts / marginal hail reports.
Extended the level-1 area further towards the north along the coastal areas of Portugal due to the possibility of a few severe storms to develop in an environment with 20-25m/s DLS and strongly enhanced LL shear.
Severe wind gusts / isolated tornado threat should rapidly ease further inland due to decreasing instability.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 01:46)

Minho disse:


> Já reparam no curioso fenomeno: a depressão situada a sul da Islândia move-se no sentido oposto á circulação geral de oest
> Porquê? Por que foi absorvida pela depressão que está mais a Sul e segue o movimento ciclonico....
> 
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos




Ora nem mais, parece mais pequena, mas tem a força suficiente para a "arrastar" consigo. Bem observado Minho! 
Mas isto era melhor estar nos modelos! 

Por aqui contínua o céu estreladinho e temp.  14,3ºC.

Para o Fil que gosta muito de me _azucrinar_  com as diferenças entre a EMA de Elvas e as que lhe são vizinhas, aqui lhe deixo esta imagem da diferença notória, mas desta vez em meu favor!


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2006 às 02:14)

Esta vai ser uma noite fria para estes lados fria tendo em conta os últimos dias hehe neste momento 15,7ºC


----------



## albertoisla (21 Out 2006 às 11:15)

Boas! 8mm esta noite, total de 67,9mm. En sierra Luna llevan 180mm!!!!


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 11:44)

Ontem por cá dia de muito sol, e calor 27,5ºC. 
Agora tenho céu pouco nublado, 20ºC, 1014hpa.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2006 às 12:16)

Aqui mínima de 14,8ºC agora tenho 20,2ºC e 1013hpa caio um aguaceiro fraco a pouco agora sol


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2006 às 12:30)

Por aqui a manhã tem decorrido com céu nublado mas sem chuva. A mínima (12,2ºC) foi a mais alta dos últimos 5 dias.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 12:49)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui a manhã tem decorrido com céu nublado mas sem chuva. A mínima (12,2ºC) foi a mais alta dos últimos 5 dias.




Efeitos do céu nublado!  

Por aqui descemos até aos 12,8ºC

Amanheceu com céu muito nublado, que se mantêm até ao presente momento, mas sem chuva (e já tenho muitas saúdades dela! ).
A temp. actual, 19,9ºC


----------



## ACalado (21 Out 2006 às 13:39)

por aqui chove bem, a minima de hoje foi de 9ºc e agora tenho:
temperatura 14.7ºc
HUmidade  74%
Pressão Atmosférica 1007mb


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2006 às 14:17)

14,5ºC e começam agora a cair umas gotas


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 15:36)

Por aqui chove bem neste momento! temp. 17,1ºC.
A chuva que cai já se nota muito mais fria, pois faz descer bem a temperatura. Em apenas uns minutos desceu mai de 2ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2006 às 15:49)

Aqui nada de chuva como se previa mas cada vez vejo ela mais perto n me admiro que chova para o fim da tarde ou noite neste momento 21,4ºC alta  1013hpa amanha por esta hora espero ter menos 10hpa e um vendaval de não conseguir tar parado no mesmo sitio


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Out 2006 às 15:51)

boas 

por aqui ( almoinha - sesimbra  ) começou agora a chover 

temp: 21º

pressão : 993hpa e 1019 no már

abraços meteo


----------



## Hugo Santos (21 Out 2006 às 17:15)

Reparem como o norte e litoral centro viraram PSD e o resto do país CDS-PP


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Out 2006 às 17:16)

boas

aqui ponho um estado do tempo em sintra 

vista tb da minha casa  





abraços meteo


----------



## Ledo (21 Out 2006 às 18:22)

Por estes lados acabei de ver o sol a espreitar entre as núvens, apesar de o céu estar coberto com núvens bem cinzentas.


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2006 às 18:45)

Que miséria de dia por aqui, para o que se previa não caiu quase nada! Céu sempre cinzento mas só registei 1,5 mm. A máxima hoje foi de 14,4ºC e a mínima de 11,4ºC. Agora 13,6ºC, 85% hr e 1009.5hPa. A ver o que nos espera amanhã!

PS: Hugo o CDS-PP é azul acho!


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2006 às 19:19)

Isto foi o melhor que aqui vi esta tarde uma célula que fez aumentar consideravelmente o vento como se pode ver pela arvore mas não chegou a chover só caíram umas gotas poucas


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2006 às 21:17)

Pois é, o dia foi pobre em precipitação mesmo com o com o céu completamente nublado na maior parte do tempo.

Extremos do dia: 12,2ºC / 15,2ºC


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 22:56)

Elas andam aí, vejo que a meia tarde estiveram perto da Madeira, mas ainda assim, longe da vista e dos ouvidos...

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 23:00)

Por aqui também houve algum que outro período de chuva, mas nada de destaque. Mas também para o pouco que tem chovido, qualquer gotinha é sempre benvinda!  
Temp. actual: 17,2ºC. A máxima foi de 21ºC.
Aguarddando o dia de amanhã. Mas ansioso com a próxima 4ª feira!


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 00:06)

Já caem gotas em Bragança com uma temperatura de 12,4ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 01:23)

Aqui neste momento vento fraco a moderado céu pouco nublado, temp. act. 19,5ºC temperatura característica de uma noite de tempestade  1011hpa a descer claro


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 01:30)

Nas imagens de satélite e radar da para ver a aproximação de uma célula à ária da grande Lisboa mas penso que vai entrar mais a norte um pouco!!


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Out 2006 às 02:01)

boas

confirmo miguel esta é a minha vista do meu quarto de dia ela esta a passar por aqui talvez eu tb apanhe chuva

ao fundo é a serra de sintra





abraços meteo


----------



## Luis França (22 Out 2006 às 04:30)

Aqui pelas Azenhas do Mar já chove bem e troveja ao longe; o vento, esse nem se fala, ruge e sopra bem. Amanha há mais, espero eu.


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 09:04)

Por aqui chove desalmadamente. Penso que o Noé assistiu a algo parecido. A minha rua é um rio. A chuva é forte e não dá treguas, parece que as cheias sempre vão acontecer. É que a pior parte ainda está pra vir


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 09:27)

Aqui chove também com forte intensidade, foi o barulho da chuva que me tirou da cama senão ainda lá estava  

Temperatura de 13,3ºC, 91% hr e 1003.0hPa.


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 09:30)

Fil disse:


> Aqui chove também com forte intensidade, foi o barulho da chuva que me tirou da cama senão ainda lá estava
> 
> Temperatura de 13,3ºC, 91% hr e 1003.0hPa.



Tb foi o que acordou. Agora chuva fraco, está a descansar


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 09:59)

Por aqui também começou agora a chover fraco, á tarde é que vão ser elas!


----------



## Luis França (22 Out 2006 às 11:11)

As pingas continuam a cair bem, embora puxadas pelo forte vento. Vou espreitar o mar que nao pára de rugir (Alex, traz um papagaio que mal o ponhas no ar levantas voo com ele...). Vou ficar pelas Azenhas à espera que chegue o "caos" logo à tarde.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 11:35)

Aqui espero ansioso pela frente!!o vento sopra moderado a forte a pouco medi uma rajada de 43,8km/h a minha mínima foi alta 19,3ºC e neste momento tenho uns mornos 22,4ºC e 1007hpa...


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2006 às 11:55)

Por aqui vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros. 14,7ºc neste momento e  até nem chove.
 Eu tive uma miníma de 12,6ºC.


----------



## tozequio (22 Out 2006 às 12:04)

Neste momento 17.3ºC e chove com alguma intensidade, mas nada de comparado aos aguaceiros da madrugada e manhã de 4ªfeira. Esteve algum vento de madrugada mas agora está praticamente parado. Tive mínima de 15.1ºC.


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2006 às 13:03)

Por cá desde ontem de manhã, nem gota de água, nem vento, nem trovoadas, nada de nada, só as nuvens a passar pelo Pico Ruivo, mai nada!!!
1015hpa, 23ºC.
Esperemos pela tarde.


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2006 às 13:11)

Analise de satélite das 9h. Como é normal, por aqui passa tudo ao lado...


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 13:25)

Já chove aqui a frente está à porta!temperatura a cair a bom ritmo nesta altura a máxima acredito que fez à pouco 22,8ºC neste momento tenho 21,8ºC,1007hpa e 84%HR vento moderado..


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 13:28)

Tive a dar uma volta pela região e está lindo isto, chuva a potes temperatura a cair 17,6 e vento a aumentar. É só folhas e ramos de arvores. Vou colocar algumas fotos no topico das cheias.


----------



## Luis França (22 Out 2006 às 13:31)

Aí está ela a chegar: o vento já tem rajadas de vez em quando, a chuva já molha, tudo cinzento a ficar escuro e denso e, agora vou vestir a minha fatiota impermeável e vou pró terreno filmar/fotografar (com capacete e tudo, nao alguma mer.. levantar voo). Publico amanha. Vai haver cheias quase de certeza por aqui com tudo entupido de lixo!


----------



## ACalado (22 Out 2006 às 14:32)

por aqui esteve um verdadeiro dilúvio por volta das 7h caiu uma valente trovoada como a muito nao via  agora chove moderadamente
temperatura 16.8ºc
Humidade relativa do ar 77%


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2006 às 14:37)

Impressionante a chuva que cai desde ontem  

Não me espanta as inundações aqui na vizinha Galiza....

Durante a noite foi o autêntico dilúvio, é uma pena não ter um pluviometro   

Neste momento parou de chover e a temperatura é de 18.6ºC. 
O vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas fortes


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 14:41)

Aqui a frente esta a chegar agora tenho vento forte com rajadas e chuva temperatura a cair 20,9ºC e 1006hpa


----------



## dj_alex (22 Out 2006 às 15:11)

Luis França disse:


> filmar/fotografar (com capacete e tudo, nao alguma mer.. levantar voo). Publico amanha. Vai haver cheias quase de certeza por aqui com tudo entupido de lixo!


----------



## Luis França (22 Out 2006 às 15:25)

Olhem só o panorama geral:







ja recomeçou o baile....


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 15:29)

Até agora cairam no meu pluviómetro 22,1 mm, sinceramente esperava muito mais  

Agora já nem sequer chove e a chuva forte quando aconteceu foi quase sempre por breves períodos de tempo... Temperatura neste momento de 14,2ºC, 89% hr e 1002.3hPa.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 15:44)

Aqui é um dilúvio parece que a noite está a cair  
estas foto de à pouco:


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2006 às 15:47)

Aqui já nem chove e o sol até começa a espreitar   15,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2006 às 15:51)

Aqui não chegou a tal chuva forte que estava prevista.


----------



## duncan (22 Out 2006 às 15:53)

Aqui na zona de Setúbal e palmela parece que estamos num diluvio biblico.


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 15:59)

A chuva forte estava prevista para o norte, mas a acção parece estar toda no sul  






Também consigo ver o sol a espreitar entre as nuvens...


----------



## duncan (22 Out 2006 às 16:04)

Fil disse:


> A chuva forte estava prevista para o norte, mas a acção parece estar toda no sul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas tambem podes ver o outro lado positivo, a regiao sul á muito estava a necessitar de uma chuvada desta natureza, para acabar de vez com a maldita seca.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 16:15)

Que chuvada meus amigos e a parte mais forte ainda ta por chegar!olhando para o radar! o vento está forte ultima rajada que acabei de medir 50km/h mas tem outras mais fortes mas já n posso medir já apanhei uma molha sem sair de casa


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Out 2006 às 16:27)

boas

neste momento zona de almoinha - sesimbra  chove com intencidade o vento esta moderado a forte 

local -  987.6 hpa

mar - 1015 hpa

temp -18.8º

abraços meteo


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Out 2006 às 16:35)

miguel disse:


> Aqui espero ansioso pela frente!!o vento sopra moderado a forte a pouco medi uma rajada de 43,8km/h a minha mínima foi alta 19,3ºC e neste momento tenho uns mornos 22,4ºC e 1007hpa...



Eu continuo à espera dela com força, daqui a umas 3 ou 4 horitas já devo ter    com fartura! E dá um gosto vê-la passar tão alentejanamente!! 

A minha mínima desta madrugada foi de 16,1ºC actualmente 20,9ºC, céu muito nublado com chuviscos dispersos e vento moderado com rajadas fortes muito espaçadas.

Miguel como medes tu a velocidade do vento? Tens algum anemómetro?

Encontrei esta página onde ensina a construir um caseiro, parece interessante.

http://digilander.libero.it/StuntKite/costruire_un_anemometro.htm


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Out 2006 às 16:50)

boas 

aqui vai uma foto do momento  

ao fundo lisboa





abraços meteo


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 16:50)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Miguel como medes tu a velocidade do vento? Tens algum anemómetro?[/url]



Tenho esse da foto:


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 16:56)

Por aqui o pior já passou agora é o Alentejo que a vai ver cair bem neste momento chuva moderada continua mas sem vento! temperatura actual 19,1ºC e 1006hpa


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 17:02)

duncan disse:


> Mas tambem podes ver o outro lado positivo, a regiao sul á muito estava a necessitar de uma chuvada desta natureza, para acabar de vez com a maldita seca.



Tens razão estava a ser egoista! Mas por outro lado a situação por cá está mais ou menos igual que na região sul, espero que na quarta a chuva forte prevista para sul caia afinal no (interior) norte, é a lei da compensação 

Neste momento está a chover fraco a moderado com uma temperatura de 13,8ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Out 2006 às 17:22)

miguel disse:


> Tenho esse da foto:



Já agora onde compras-te? Foi caro? É muito porreiro!


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 17:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já agora onde compras-te? Foi caro? É muito porreiro!



E indica a temperatura também! Será que também indica o windchill??


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2006 às 17:28)

Por cá, 24,6ºC, 1010hpa,  céu nublado, sem vento, sem chuva... sem trovoadas... o costume...


----------



## tozequio (22 Out 2006 às 17:29)

Apesar de não ter registos objectivos, a coisa por aqui ficou aquém do previsto. Desde as 9 da manhã que foi quando acordei, só choveu cerca de 4 horas entre as 11 e 15 horas, com um ou outro período mais intenso mas nada de extraordinário. Quanto ao vento tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade e esteve sempre longe dos 100km/h de rajadas previstas.


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2006 às 17:33)

Por aqui voltou a chuva, não é muito forte mas vai caindo. A temperatura também baixou um pouco, 14,3ºC por agora.


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Out 2006 às 18:18)

Por aqui entre as 17:20 e as 17:45, caiu um aguaceiro forte, não estava em casa e fiquei baralhado, pensando se seria a frente!  
Quando vim ver os radares confirmei que apenas foi uma instabilidade que vem à frente da frente (desculpem a redundância!)


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 18:37)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já agora onde compras-te? Foi caro? É muito porreiro!



Comprei pela net na loja offshore custou 48€


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 18:38)

Fil disse:


> E indica a temperatura também! Será que também indica o windchill??



Brand: SKYWATCH
Model: Xplorer 2
Type: Anemo-thermometer
Dimensions: 41 x 93 x 17 mm
Weight: Approx. 50 grammes

Features:
3 modes:
1. Instand windspeed measurement with 'max' speed reached displayed
2. Instand windspeed measurement with current temperature displayed
3. Instand windspeed measurement with wind chill factor displayed

Technical Specifications:
WIND
Units: km/h, mph, m/s, fps and knots
Resolution: 0.1 unit
Measuring cycle: 2 measurements per second
Precision: +/- 3 %
Measuring range: from 0 to 150 km/h
TEMPERATURE
Units: °C and °F
Resolution: 0.1 unit
Measuring cycle: one measurement every 0.5 seconds
Precision: +/- 0.3°C
Measuring range: from -50°C to 100°C


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 18:52)

miguel disse:


> 1. Instand windspeed measurement with 'max' speed reached displayed
> 2. Instand windspeed measurement with current temperature displayed
> 3. Instand windspeed measurement with wind chill factor displayed



Muito bom, estou tentado  

Por cá continua a chover de forma moderada e persistente com uma temperatura de 12,6ºC. Levo no dia de hoje 27,8 mm


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2006 às 19:50)

Aqui td mais calmo em chuva porque o vento continua algo forte mas conto nas próximas horas com mais uma boa chuvada


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 19:52)

Por aqui tb está tudo mais calmo. Mas bem que já devia chuver mais um bocado


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 20:12)

Precipitação registada das 7h ás 19h em algumas localidades:

Castelo Branco: 58 mm
Lisboa/Geofisico: 45 mm
Viseu 43 mm
Portalegre: 31 mm
Lisboa/Gago Coutinho: 28 mm
Vila Real: 27 mm
Porto: 25 mm
Évora: 23 mm

Em minha casa 30,4 mm até ao momento.


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 20:24)

Há 15 minutos recomeçou a chuva de forma violenta, e continua a cair com força. . Fil, onde arranjas esses dados?


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2006 às 20:42)

LUPER disse:


> Há 15 minutos recomeçou a chuva de forma violenta, e continua a cair com força. . Fil, onde arranjas esses dados?



Aqui: http://www.vwkweb.nl/cms_static/hetweer/synop.php  

Ás 19h Sabugal com 30,1 mm em 1 hora


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2006 às 20:50)

Fil disse:


> Aqui: http://www.vwkweb.nl/cms_static/hetweer/synop.php
> 
> Ás 19h Sabugal com 30,1 mm em 1 hora



Isso já é uma situação muito complicada, tanta precipitação num curto espaço de tempo costuma dar estragos.


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 21:16)

Fil disse:


> Aqui: http://www.vwkweb.nl/cms_static/hetweer/synop.php
> 
> Ás 19h Sabugal com 30,1 mm em 1 hora



Obrigado, mas estes valores são verdadeiros? É que as estaçoes perto de mim não têm mais do que 20mm e choveu tanto    , tenho de comprar um pluviometro.


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 08:28)

Eu tb gostava de comprar um pluviometro... ou então vou fazer um manual!!!
Esta noite mais uma mínima amena 17.9º C


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2006 às 09:07)

Por cá finalmente a chuva apareceu durante a noite, agora céu muito nublado, 20,8ºC, 1012hpa.


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 10:05)

Boas,

Por cá devem de ter caído perto de 50mm, mas irei confirmar, contudo já se nota bem nos ribeiros, como neste caso que há uma semana tinha dois fios de água! 



A precipitação que aí vem vai ser toda para escoamento superficial e certamente irá haver inundações e flashfoolds, isto pq o solo já está completamente saturado  




Aqui uma foto onde captei o tamanho das gotas ontem por volta das 15:00 onde chovia copiosamente e que irei colocar no blog a reportagem!


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 10:51)

Bom dia

Por ser um considerável numero de fotografia, coloquei no Blog uma mini-análise da situação de ontem em:
http://meteoseringador.blogspot.com/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Out 2006 às 10:52)

VRSA

Chove intensamente desde as 9:30, o vento sopra de sudoeste forte com rajadas, e nada de faiscas...

Mas está propicio!! 

Ainda esta de noite aqui


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2006 às 13:28)

Boas
Esta foi uma madrugada com fortes aguaceiros sei de pelo menos dois torrenciais mínima de 19ºC neste momento 22,3ºC e 1009hpa céu coberto...


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2006 às 13:52)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade!  21,9ºC e 1010hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Out 2006 às 14:08)

Seringador disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por ser um considerável numero de fotografia, coloquei no Blog uma mini-análise da situação de ontem em:
> http://meteoseringador.blogspot.com/



Tu andas-te à chuva!!   

Excelentes fotos Seringador, não sei qual é a tua máquina, mas estão muito boas, não só pela captação do fenómeno em si (adorei aquele mar tempestuoso), mas também em termos técnicos propriamente ditos!     
Parabéns e obrigado por andares ao frio  e à chuva  para nos mostrares esta bela reportagem a todos nós!  

E gostaria aqui de fazer um parêntese, para destacar a boa vontade de tantos _Seringadores_ que por aqui há. Realmente não há dinheiro, nem elogios que compensem esta pancada que é andar à intempérie para mostrar aqui aos outros e ao mundo, o que se passa na sua área de residência. Não o faço para que nos sintamos orgulhosos de nós mesmos, uma vez que até tenho uma noção pouco positiva do que é ser-se orgulhoso, mas sim para simplesmente destacar este labor em prol da carolice, que no fundo e com o continuar dos meses e dos anos, terá um valor inestimável e quem sabe de consulta para outros meteorologistas, geógrafos, climatologistas, etc.  

E mudando o assunto que já estou quase a chorar...   tenho a dizer-vos que a minha min. foi de 16,1ºC com uma noite de temporal autentico ao ponto de eu acordar mais de uma vez, tal era o barulho da chuva e do vento, estas condições duraram de forma praticamente persistente até ás 10h da manhã. Só amanhã poderei saber quantos mm caíram mas foram com certeza muito perto de 50 mm!
A temp. actual é de 20,2ºC, o céu alterna entre o muito nublado e cinzentão com os períodos de algumas abertas.

A noite foi de cheias, desassogo em muitos lares aqui na região.

Aqui deixo duas notícias do site da *Rádio Elvas*


_Elvas: chuva provoca abatimento de pisos 
A chuva que caiu intensamente em Elvas durante a última madrugada e parte da manhã desta segunda-feira, 23 de Outubro, provocou o abatimento de piso em pelo menos dois locais. Um desses abatimentos aconteceu num pontão à saída da cidade, em direcção a Juromenha, nas proximidades do bairro do Revoltilho. Apesar deste aluimento a circulação automóvel continua a fazer-se naquela zona, embora com a chamada de atenção aos automobilistas para terem cuidados redobrados. Não muito longe dali, registou-se um outro abatimento de piso na estrada de Santa Rita, que liga o bairro do Revoltilho à zona do Jardim Municipal e Avenida António Sardiha, e vice-versa. Neste caso houve mesmo necessidade de proceder ao corte da circulação automóvel na estrada de Santa Rita, não se sabendo ainda quando a mesma será retomada. Finalmente na Estrada Nacional 4, no sítio do Morgadinho – junto ao complexo das Piscinas Municipais – a formação de diversos lençóis de água obriga os automobilistas a circular com precaução redobrada enquanto o pavimento não secar.

[12:09] 23/10/2006 


Distrito de Portalegre: inundações e quedas de árvores 
O mau tempo provocou estragos um pouco por todo o país, o Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil foi ontem chamado a intervir em 177 quedas de árvores e 464 inundações que se registaram em todo o país. As ocorrências não causaram feridos.

No distrito de Portalegre, desde as 00horas de sábado, o Centro Operacional de Socorro e Protecção Civil, distrital registou 26 inundações, na sua maioria urbanas, 27 quedas de árvores, uma desabamento de terra na Nacional 2 que liga Ponte Sôr a Montargil e um deslizamento de terra, no concelho de Portalegre, na estrada que liga a localidade, de Varjem a Carreiras. Todas estas ocorrências não provocaram danos de maior e estão normalizadas, de acordo com o segundo Comandante do Centro Operacional de Socorro e Protecção Civil, Rui Conchinha. No distrito de Évora não há registo de ocorrências, apenas uma queda de árvore, de acordo com Jorge Rodrigues, Comandante do Centro Operacional de Socorro e Protecção Civil. O SNBC vai mater o alerta amarelo até às 21 horas desta segunda-feira, devido à previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia quanto ao mau tempo em Portugal.

[10:27] 23/10/2006 _


Enfim um pequeno caos, que infelizmente não pude acompanhar com a máquina na mão por ter sido de madrugada e por motivos laborais.  

Segundo o INM aqui fica a precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24H na vizinha Extremadura, que não serão muito diferentes das que por aqui ocorreram, com destaque para a povoação de Llerena com 73 mm!


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 14:47)

Obrigado Kim,    pelas palavras mas, não chego aos caccanhares do Mestre Kim Fellini, no que toca ás reportagens!! 
 e é como tu dizes, o contributo de todos os membros do fórum é que nos faz agarrar esta paixão e tentar documentá-la para que não se perca informação!

Tu vais ter sorte no dia 25, vai ser a tua vez de documentar o díluvio


----------



## albertoisla (23 Out 2006 às 16:28)

23mm hoy y sigue lloviendo. Más de 90mm ya en el episodio. Grazalema lleva más de 200mm!!!!!!!


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 17:31)

albertoisla disse:


> 23mm hoy y sigue lloviendo. Más de 90mm ya en el episodio. Grazalema lleva más de 200mm!!!!!!!



Boas Alberto,
Então prepara-te para os próximos dois dias


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (23 Out 2006 às 18:16)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Alberto,
> Então prepara-te para os próximos dois dias



Meu caro , não há mau tempo 
Que meta medo, basta comprar uma estação 
Meteorológica no Lidl que o bom tempo esta sempre presente…
Eheheheh que grande treta  me saiu este aramanho …
jf


----------



## Fil (23 Out 2006 às 19:12)

Os termómetros devem-se vender bem no Lidl, fui lá hoje e já tinham lá outro modelo! 

Hoje o dia começou chuvoso, registei 2,6 mm durante a manhã. Á tarde algumas nuvens mas com o sol sempre a espreitar e também bastante vento. Tive uma máxima de 15,6ºC e a mínima estou neste momento a batê-la, tenho 11,6ºC e a descer a uma boa velocidade. A ver de desço hoje dos 10ºC, o ponto de orvalho está em 6,9ºC neste momento.

PS: grandes quantidades que se registaram em Espanha no dia de ontem!


----------



## dj_alex (23 Out 2006 às 20:09)

Fil disse:


> Os termómetros devem-se vender bem no Lidl, fui lá hoje e já tinham lá outro modelo!
> 
> PS: grandes quantidades que se registaram em Espanha no dia de ontem!



Eu comprei 1....


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2006 às 20:09)

A minha estação é do Lidl e até ao momento não tenho razão de queixas!Quando voltar a estar à venda aconselho a comprar!comprei faz em Dezembro um ano foi no Natal pode ser que esteja à venda pela mesma altura.A máxima foi de 22,3ºC agora tenho 19,3ºC e 1012hpa


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (23 Out 2006 às 20:49)

miguel disse:


> A minha estação é do Lidl e até ao momento não tenho razão de queixas!Quando voltar a estar à venda aconselho a comprar!comprei faz em Dezembro um ano foi no Natal pode ser que esteja à venda pela mesma altura.A máxima foi de 22,3ºC agora tenho 19,3ºC e 1012hpa


Boa noite caro amigo
Pois devo ter azar com a minha estação, pois estou farto de dar voltas com o sensor exterior e os boneco que aparece na estação  é de um sol radioso… tenho o cuidado de ter o sensor a menos de dês metros e em linha reta, e nada. Quanto ao resto dos dados de temperatura exterior e interior,  grau  de humidade etc, esses batem mais ou menos certos.


----------



## LUPER (23 Out 2006 às 20:49)

Por aqui uma manhã muito chuvosa e a partir das 11.00h o ceu ficou apenas nublado. Máxima de 20,5 e a minima é a actual com 14,8. A pressão está nos 1010hpa.

Uma das estações que tenho é a do Lidl igual à do Miguel, e é simplesmente perfeita.


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2006 às 21:12)

De manhã tive uma mínima de 13,8ºC, mas durante o dia a temperatura não subiu muito mais. A máxima ficou em 15,9ºC. 

Neste momento a temperatura já é inferior a 12ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Out 2006 às 22:26)

JOÃO FONSECA, não te chateis mais porque eu também fiquei desiludido com a do PLUS, claro apenas no barometro, mas foi mesmo por ter pressão atmosférica que a comprei... como tal  

Ando atento ao lidl a ver se aparece algo em conta, voces se souberem de algo avisem!  

Bem após as chuvada da noite até ao principio da manhã, só voltou a choviscar perto das 15:30, mas muito pouco.

Cá estou à espera do dia de amanhã à tarde e principalmente da 4ª feira  .

A temp. máxima foi de 22,6ºC e neste momento tenho 16,7ºC, ou seja devo bater a mínima da madrugada que foi de 16,1ºC.

Aqui deixo 2 fotos de como ficaram os solos por aqui em muitos locais  :


----------



## ACalado (23 Out 2006 às 22:36)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Boa noite caro amigo
> Pois devo ter azar com a minha estação, pois estou farto de dar voltas com o sensor exterior e os boneco que aparece na estação  é de um sol radioso… tenho o cuidado de ter o sensor a menos de dês metros e em linha reta, e nada. Quanto ao resto dos dados de temperatura exterior e interior,  grau  de humidade etc, esses batem mais ou menos certos.



boas eu tb comprei uma estação do lidl e bate tudo certo, por acaso quando a ligas-te pela 1 vez acertas-te o icon de acordo com o tempo que estava no momento (tempo real), elas precisam de um calibração primaria e dps funcionam 
na perfeição pelos menos nao tenho queixa da minha 
abraço


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2006 às 23:19)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Boa noite caro amigo
> Pois devo ter azar com a minha estação, pois estou farto de dar voltas com o sensor exterior e os boneco que aparece na estação  é de um sol radioso… tenho o cuidado de ter o sensor a menos de dês metros e em linha reta, e nada. Quanto ao resto dos dados de temperatura exterior e interior,  grau  de humidade etc, esses batem mais ou menos certos.



Pois esses bonecos tem a ver com a pressão não dá para calibrar?É que na minha dá!


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2006 às 23:24)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Cá estou à espera do dia de amanhã à tarde e principalmente da 4ª feira  .



Eu se fosse a ti ficava principalmente atento ao fim da tarde e noite de amanha e madrugada de quarta


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2006 às 23:25)

Boas, por aqui uma noite algo tropical, tenho agora 21,7ºC, 1012hpa, céu pouco nublado. 
Durante o dia ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos, mas há três dias que a realidade nem se aproxima de longe das previsões do IM. 
As previsões do IM falavam em vento forte até 90km - nem vento fraco - aguaceiros por vezes moderados - aguaceiros sim, mas muito fracos diga-se, - trovoadas essas, como é hábito, nem vê-las... e assim foram os três últimos dias... Mas verdade seja dita, em quase todos os modelos que verifiquei, todos anunciavam algo parecido ao do IM, mas desta falharam todos... As previsões têm disto!!
Só uma nota de curiosidade, o IM tinha lançado alerta amarelo pro volta das 12h para a Madeira de vento forte, chuva por vezes forte, e trovoadas, por um período de 24h, ou seja até às 12 de amanhã; o que é certo é que pelas 14h os avisos foram todos cancelados, o tempo alterou-se assim tão rapidamente em 2h  
Para amanhã a previsão é de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, vento com rajadas até 100km/h, e trovoadas... vamos lá ver...


----------



## Seavoices (23 Out 2006 às 23:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> JOÃO FONSECA, não te chateis mais porque eu também fiquei desiludido com a do PLUS, claro apenas no barometro, mas foi mesmo por ter pressão atmosférica que a comprei... como tal
> 
> Ando atento ao lidl a ver se aparece algo em conta, voces se souberem de algo avisem!
> 
> ...



Atenção que pelo facto de estares a mostrar uma caixa de areia, talvez alguma protecção na caixa esteja a impedir o normal escoamento de ágúa, dando uma ideia errada de que os solos estão saturados


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 00:36)

Bom, quanto ao Sul não sei mas por Melgaço os solos estavam bem saturados. Os canteiros do meu quintal passadas mais 4 horas da última chuvada estavam cheios de água o que, por experiência própria, não é nada normal no tipo de solo desta zona...

Por Braga, tivemos hj algum respiro com um aguaceiro fraco. 
Agora começou de novo a encobrir a temperatura actual é de 14.2ºC e a pressão de 1008hPa


----------



## Luis França (24 Out 2006 às 02:31)

Não choveu tanto como eu esperava (pelo menos de dia, porque à noite foi um dilúvio mas sem luz não há filme) por isso não deu para grandes cavalarias. Fez-se o que era possível mas a chuva parecia granizo fininho bem soprado a vento (ouve-se o barulho dela a bater na capa impermeável da máquina):





os "afluentes" do ribeiro do Camejo





a despejar na direcção da praia





antes de chegar ao mar passa nesta esplanada quase por cima (nem costuma ter água ali)

mais videos em http://meteopt.blogspot.com   

Quarta-feira tem de ser a sério para as curtas metragens ...


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 08:13)

esta noite a minima voltou a descer 12.9 ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 09:41)

neste momento cai um aguaceiro forte no porto!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 09:42)

Luis França disse:


> Não choveu tanto como eu esperava (pelo menos de dia, porque à noite foi um dilúvio mas sem luz não há filme) por isso não deu para grandes cavalarias. Fez-se o que era possível mas a chuva parecia granizo fininho bem soprado a vento (ouve-se o barulho dela a bater na capa impermeável da máquina):
> 
> antes de chegar ao mar passa nesta esplanada quase por cima (nem costuma ter água ali)
> 
> ...



Belos videos!!!


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2006 às 09:46)

Hoje as previsões parece que não vão ficar muito longe da realidade, o vento sopra forte, a chuva desde o início da manhã vê-se ao longe nas montanhas. Para a Madeira está previsto vento com rajadas até 120km/h, chuva por vezes forte e trovoadas, ondas com 5 a 6 metros.
Agora tenho 21ºC, 1009hpa.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 10:29)

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro de todo o tamanho sobre Lisboa....Esperemos que se mantenha assim por algum tempo


----------



## Luis França (24 Out 2006 às 11:17)

Ninguém informa se as barragens enchem ou não...alguém sabe alguma coisa?
Adiante. Ligaram-me do Funchal a dizer que caíu um carro para o mar, perto do Porto Moniz, porque estacionaram o mesmo num miradouro mesmo a pique para o mar e, claro, com chuvas destas as derrocadas estão sempre iminentes.
Rog sabes alguma coisa?


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 11:33)

Luis França disse:


> Ninguém informa se as barragens enchem ou não...alguém sabe alguma coisa?
> Adiante. Ligaram-me do Funchal a dizer que caíu um carro para o mar, perto do Porto Moniz, porque estacionaram o mesmo num miradouro mesmo a pique para o mar e, claro, com chuvas destas as derrocadas estão sempre iminentes.
> Rog sabes alguma coisa?



Aqui ficam os dados que pude arranjar luis:

fratel 83.9% da capacidade...
roxo  19%, 
alqueva  62.2%, 
Miranda 77.8%
Alto Lindoso 70.2%

Em almourol o caudal tem estado em 800m^3/s desde as 22h de ontem, o que sugere descargas de barragem...

Quanto às outras só tenho os dados de setembro...


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 11:38)

dj_alex disse:


> Aqui ficam os dados que pude arranjar luis:
> 
> fratel 83.9% da capacidade...
> roxo  19%,
> ...



É hoje que o Alqueva enche   
Alex, essa barragem Roxo onde fica?


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 11:41)

Seringador disse:


> É hoje que o Alqueva enche
> Alex, essa barragem Roxo onde fica?



Fica na bacia do sado...

http://snirh.inag.pt/snirhwwwurl.php?main_id=1&item=2.1&obj={/cgi-bin/inv_barragens/portugues/framealbuf.tcl?DPT0046}

Quanto ao alqueva...a estação hidrometrica do Mte da Vinha ( perto da fronteira e a norte da barragem do alqueva) está com um caudal de 125m^3/s quando o percentil 90 é de apenas 68m^3/s


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2006 às 12:26)

Luis França disse:


> Ninguém informa se as barragens enchem ou não...alguém sabe alguma coisa?
> Adiante. Ligaram-me do Funchal a dizer que caíu um carro para o mar, perto do Porto Moniz, porque estacionaram o mesmo num miradouro mesmo a pique para o mar e, claro, com chuvas destas as derrocadas estão sempre iminentes.
> Rog sabes alguma coisa?



Segundo apurei não estava estacionado. Foi apanhado por uma derrocada quando seguiam nesta viatura dois turistas ontem à tarde O carro foi projectado para o mar de uma altura de 50 metros. O local é conhecido, como o Véu da Noiva, muito fotografado por turistas e não só! Esta estrada já não é muito utilizada pelos residentes apenas por turistas e curiosos, o local é de grande instabilidade em dias de mau tempo tanto para derrocadas, como pelo mar que por vezes chega a inundar a estrada em alguns pontos do traçado mais baixo. 
Os residentes utilizam a via-expresso em túnel mais segura e rápida, mas claro, sem esta beleza de paisagem.


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 12:50)

dj_alex disse:


> Fica na bacia do sado...
> 
> http://snirh.inag.pt/snirhwwwurl.php?main_id=1&item=2.1&obj={/cgi-bin/inv_barragens/portugues/framealbuf.tcl?DPT0046}
> 
> Quanto ao alqueva...a estação hidrometrica do Mte da Vinha ( perto da fronteira e a norte da barragem do alqueva) está com um caudal de 125m^3/s quando o percentil 90 é de apenas 68m^3/s



Obrigado Alex!
Então existe potencial! 
 Não percebo pq não colocaram alertas mais severos para o Algarve e Alentejo???


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2006 às 13:43)

Dia bem fresquinho por aqui. Tem chovido toda a manhã embora com intensidade fraca. Hoje tive uma mínima de 7,2ºC e agora 10,7ºC. A base das nuvens também está baixa, deve andar pelos 800 m. 
Este ambiente quase invernal deve desaparecer brevemente, pois as previsões indicam a entrada de ar mais quente já para esta tarde.


----------



## albertoisla (24 Out 2006 às 14:31)

Mañána en huelva caerán entre 100-200mm   
Aquí entre 20 y 50mm, haber cuanto finalmente. Ya llevamos en San Fernando más de 90-100mm.
Las zonas que más de la provincia, Grazalema +200mm y Sierra luna, 300mm    
Ahora, cielo cubierto y 21ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 14:35)

Boas
Esta noite mais uma Mínima elevada 18ºC neste momento 21,9ºC a máxima acredito que fez à pouco 22,3ºC pressão 1008hpa aproxima-se chuva intensa para as próximas horas já é bem visível no radar!!


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 14:41)

Não entendo os alertas do IM quando o temporal de chuva tiver em cima muito obrigado pelos alertas


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 14:53)

*Só pra vermos a diferença!!!!*

Huelva           

INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
BOLETÍN DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS
C. AUTÓNOMA: ANDALUCÍA (OCCIDENTAL)
BOLETÍN NÚMERO 64/ANC
EMITIDO A LAS 10:09 HORA OFICIAL DEL 24/10/2006
VÁLIDO HASTA LAS 00:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 26/10/2006

FENÓMENOS PREVISTOS

Fenómeno(1) - LLuvias.
                            Precipitación acumulada en 12 horas: 100 mm.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Huelva (Aracena).
Hora de comienzo: 00:00 hora oficial del 25/10/2006.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 26/10/2006.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.

Fenómeno(2) - LLuvias.
                            Precipitación acumulada en 12 horas: 80 mm.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Huelva (Andévalo y Condado, Litoral); Sevilla
(Sierra norte).
Hora de comienzo: 00:00 hora oficial del 25/10/2006.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 26/10/2006.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.

www.inm.es


Agora no IM português tá tudo amarelo nesta zona de perigo e falam em chuva por vezes forte acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 14:58)

Bruno Campos disse:


> *Só pra vermos a diferença!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Agora no IM português tá tudo amarelo nesta zona de perigo e falam em chuva por vezes forte acompanhada de trovoada



Eles falam até em chuva MUITO FORTE que é uma palavra poucas vezes utilizada nas previsões de chuva pelo IM!!Ao fim da tarde é que devem mudar Alertas para a população nem velos depois há e tal é uma situação normal


----------



## Silvia (24 Out 2006 às 15:06)

No barlavento algarvio chove desde das 13h30. Neste momento é uma chuva fraca, o vento aumenta de intensidade e o céu está muito escuro.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 15:08)

Aqui começou agora a chover de forma moderada o vento sopra moderado com rajadas


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 15:14)

Neste momento chove no Porto, estão 1006hPa, 20,1ºC


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (24 Out 2006 às 16:00)

Por aqui chove 
21º


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 16:14)

Realmente não se entende!??  
Com uma previsão destas tem um SAM destes??? Alguém com outra visão diferente da minha, certamente mais conhecedora, que me explique o porquê desta situação?
Quando começar a cair e bem e aparecerem os problemas vão a correr a alterar o mapa SAM e ficam de consciência tranquila. Este tipo de avisos sem ser com pelo menos 24h de antecedência de pouco ou nada valem! 

Por aqui a mín. desta madrugada foi mais fresquinha com  15,1ºC, actualmente 21,3 e descendo. O termómetro hoje já registou 23,1ºC .
A noite foi calma e com um ou outro aguaceiro mais perto do início da manhã. Agora chove com intensidade moderada e céu completamente escuro. O vento tb já se faz sentir numa ou outra rajada muito espaçadas.


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2006 às 16:21)

Situação atípica na Madeira, chove neste momento e troveja de forma como nunca vi por estas paragens, muito frequentes e concentradas, a diferença de uma para outra será de uns 20 a 30 seg. O vento durante o dia foi forte a muito forte. A luz dá sinais de ir a baixo. Quando possível darei novidades... até mais!


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 16:37)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Situação atípica na Madeira, chove neste momento e troveja de forma como nunca vi por estas paragens, muito frequentes e concentradas, a diferença de uma para outra será de uns 20 a 30 seg. O vento durante o dia foi forte a muito forte. A luz dá sinais de ir a baixo. Quando possível darei novidades... até mais!



Queremos fotos....


----------



## Fil (24 Out 2006 às 16:43)

Belo dia de nevoeiro (ou nuvens baixas como disse o Dan), a máxima será quase de certeza a mais baixa desta temporada e será provavelmente a mais baixa hoje no país. Até agora subiu até aos 12,0ºC, a mínima foi de 7,9ºC (na estação 6,7ºC), neste momento 11,9ºC com chuva fraca. Tenho 10,4 mm registados no que vai de dia.


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 17:02)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Situação atípica na Madeira, chove neste momento e troveja de forma como nunca vi por estas paragens, muito frequentes e concentradas, a diferença de uma para outra será de uns 20 a 30 seg. O vento durante o dia foi forte a muito forte. A luz dá sinais de ir a baixo. Quando possível darei novidades... até mais!



Boas fotos Rogério


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2006 às 17:04)

Nota:

Rolos-- Direcçao Sul-Norte

Celulas-Direcçao Oeste-Este

Vento--Instavel SW-N ou S-Nordeste

Rolos2--Noroeste---Sueste

Nuvens Altas--SW-Nordeste


Sao estas a direcçoes vistas depois desta abertura do ceu...

Celula a chegar ou celulas..como esplicar?? lolol


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 17:08)

]ToRnAdO[;13946 disse:
			
		

> Nota:
> 
> Rolos-- Direcçao Sul-Norte
> 
> ...



ve se consegues algumas fotos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2006 às 17:14)

Vou Fazer umas filmagens daki a um bocado...agora estou no trabalho..!!

Isto vai ser bonito!!  

Vou para a foz do rio Guadiana para ver se caço uma trombinha!!! mas so pas 18:00


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 17:23)

]ToRnAdO[;13948 disse:
			
		

> Vou Fazer umas filmagens daki a um bocado...agora estou no trabalho..!!
> 
> Isto vai ser bonito!!
> 
> Vou para a foz do rio Guadiana para ver se caço uma trombinha!!! mas so pas 18:00



isso é q era bonito de se ver... nós ficamos à espera


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2006 às 17:27)

Fil disse:


> Belo dia de nevoeiro (ou nuvens baixas como disse o Dan), a máxima será quase de certeza a mais baixa desta temporada e será provavelmente a mais baixa hoje no país. Até agora subiu até aos 12,0ºC, a mínima foi de 7,9ºC (na estação 6,7ºC), neste momento 11,9ºC com chuva fraca. Tenho 10,4 mm registados no que vai de dia.



O Fil tirou umas fotos lá de cima e aqui em baixo a base das nuvens parece cada vez mais próxima. 

Aqui em baixo tenho 12,4ºC e a chuva continua a cair.


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2006 às 17:34)

Boas, E lá se foram, de forma tão rápida como chegaram, em 30 minutos trovoadas concentradas e muito frequentes e em pouco tempo, tudo volta à normalidade, céu nublado sem chuva e vento regressa com alguma intensidade. Quanto a fotos, bem que andei à chuva à caça, mas apenas relâmpagos intra-nuvens nada que se veja em fotografia


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 17:36)

Aqui chove ainda e só tem tendência a agravar neste momento 20,8ºC e 1004hpa vento moderado a forte.Luzes ligadas na rua quase de noite.


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 17:56)

miguel disse:


> Aqui chove ainda e só tem tendência a agravar neste momento 20,8ºC e 1004hpa vento moderado a forte.Luzes ligadas na rua quase de noite.



Pelo satélite parece que também vai trovojar, já se começa a ver a advecção a Sw do território, só gostava de estar em Sagres logo à noite   
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Silvia (24 Out 2006 às 18:00)

Mais perto de Sagres estou eu..
Vai ser um "bela" noite de tempestade


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (24 Out 2006 às 18:02)

Por aqui chove copiosamente
Como dizem os antigos chove agua a cântaros
19º


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 18:03)

Seringador disse:


> Pelo satélite parece que também vai trovojar, já se começa a ver a advecção a Sw do território, só gostava de estar em Sagres logo à noite
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



Essas células vão entrar pelo Algarve e deverão ter uma explosão na intensidade já em terra a caminho do norte interior espero que sem causarem danos de maior!!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (24 Out 2006 às 18:09)

Atenção
em Torres Novas Troveja
e continua a chover torrencialmente


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 18:17)

Por aqui chove, por vezes, com alguma intensidade. O vento está mais forte e com algumas rajadas moderadas a forte. A velocidade das nuvens é espectacular .
Temp. 19,1ºC.

Lá resolveram actualizar o SAM  






Assim ancima do acontecimento, também eu que não tenho formação académica na área!


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2006 às 18:24)

O IM coloca quase todo o país em alerta laranja e insiste na previsão de trovoadas para esta região, será que é desta  ?


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 18:27)

Como esperava o IM actualizou o mapa de alertas e pintou o pais de laranja praticamente de norte a sul Santarém tbm deveria estar em laranja mas enfim


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 18:27)

Sim realmente, se até ao momento tem havido distrito com chuva que se veja, é o de Bragança, na última hora mais 3 mm  , segundo a EMA ai instalada!


----------



## Fil (24 Out 2006 às 18:28)

O nevoeiro na minha zona dissipou-se quase por completo e a temperatura subiu até aos 12,7ºC... Na zona onde vive o Dan, continua  

Amanhã vai ser um dia e tanto!


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2006 às 18:32)

Continua mas deve ser por pouco tempo. Ainda levo 12,5ºC mas a temperatura deve subir bastante nas próximas horas. A massa de ar tropical deve estar a chegar


----------



## Fil (24 Out 2006 às 18:34)

Dan disse:


> Continua mas deve ser por pouco tempo. Ainda levo 12,5ºC mas a temperatura deve subir bastante nas próximas horas. A massa de ar tropical deve estar a chegar



Ainda havemos de ter a máxima do dia á meia-noite  

Vê-se reflectividades cor de laranja perto de Lisboa no radar:


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 18:44)

Aqui começou a chover moderado à 30 minutos. vamos ver se vai continuar por algum tempo ou não.

Vai ser uma noite muito complicada para o interior e Alentejo e Algarve. Estou um pouco receoso pq vejo um grande potencial de inundações e estragos nestes locais


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2006 às 18:44)

Continua a subir, 12,6ºC

Se a temperatura subir bastante até coloco a possibilidade de chuva forte e trovoada também por aqui


----------



## tomalino (24 Out 2006 às 18:54)

Chove com grande intensidade aqui em Lisboa, já há cerca de 20 minutos 
Deve ser a célula cor de laranja do radar.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 18:56)

Aqui neste momento tenho 20,9ºC e 1004hpa espero que na próxima actualização da estação baixe para os 1002hpa vento com rajadas fortes chuva fraca agora.


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Out 2006 às 19:07)

Novidades fresquinhas!Na Galiza caiu uma tromba de agua monumental pelos vistos entre as 2 e as 4!
Foi nesta terra (Cee) que se repetiram estas imagens que apesar de já passadas,são basicamente as mesmas que eu vi hj,e que não deixam d impressionar.. 


Para quem tiver TVE poderá ver a peça às 9 (hora portuguesa) no telejornal deles,pk aposto k n falham as imagens brutais que eu vi agr mm no programa "España directo"


----------



## Luis França (24 Out 2006 às 19:20)

Já avisei uma amiga que está em Sagres (munida de máquina fotográfica) para, se puder, filmar os eventos nocturnos desta noite. Se houver factos dignos de registo devo receber sms's que publicarei aqui.
O trânsito em Lisboa está caótico (se calhar como no resto do país) e montes de acidentes por essas estradas IC's e IP's e outras.


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2006 às 19:24)

Por aqui 19ºC, vento muito forte, chuva por vezes moderada *1002hpa*


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 19:25)

chove com muita força já á 20 minutos


----------



## Santos (24 Out 2006 às 19:47)

Olá a todos, por aqui tem sido uma tarde de muita muita chuva,
que continua e com vento que tende a aumentar de intensidade, 


Estado em que está (va) que agora piorou o meu relvado





Estado em como se encontra a estrada, quase um rio



]

Abraços


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2006 às 19:48)

Aqui em Coruche começou agora a chover torrencialmente.


----------



## Luis França (24 Out 2006 às 19:54)

"Em Sagres, as nuvens passavam baixo e com muita velocidade de vento (há 10 minutos). Agora (recido por sms) começou a chuva miudinha."

Ela já está a postos e em comunicação para o que der e vier.

Como é que está o tempo na Covilhã? - pediu-me para vos perguntar.

Agora mesmo começou a trovoada em Sagres


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 19:55)

Tenho agora um vento muito forte mesmo acabei de registar uma rajada de 70,9km/h tive de me segurar bem coto com o pico do vento para o inicio da madrugada.20,3ºC agora


----------



## joao matias (24 Out 2006 às 19:58)

Por aqui chove com pouca intensidade.
        Humidade relativa:94%
        Temperatura:21ºC

Noticias fresquinhas:  Próximos dias 

Previsões do estado do tempo em Portugal Continental:

25 chuva forte em todo o território
26 Periodos de chuva em todo o território
27 Aguaceiros tornando-se pouco frequentes
28 Céu pouco nublado
29 Céu com periodos de muito nublado
30 Periodos de Chuva
31 Periodos de Chuva fraca
1 Periodos de Chuva
2 Periodos de Chuva

Como podem ver as previsões ainda apontam para + água!


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 20:02)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Novidades fresquinhas!Na Galiza caiu uma tromba de agua monumental pelos vistos entre as 2 e as 4!
> Foi nesta terra (Cee) que se repetiram estas imagens que apesar de já passadas,são basicamente as mesmas que eu vi hj,e que não deixam d impressionar..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQxKk902vb4
> ...




Atenção que não é ás nove  , é agora mesmo, ás 21h espanholas, mas 20h nossas!

Por aqui parou mais a chuva, o vento está com alguma intensidade, mas nada de destaque.
Temp. actual 18,5ºC


----------



## Luis França (24 Out 2006 às 20:04)

Bem, a trovoada propriamente dita ainda não chegou à aldeia de Sagres. Está ao longe, do lado esquerdo do farol, logo ao largo da zona de Lagos/Portimão. Mais 1/2 hora e picos e deve começar a festa.


----------



## joao matias (24 Out 2006 às 20:14)

Por aqui o que há é vento forte com rajadas.Pouca chuva.


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 20:16)

Em Braga relampagos e chuva moderada.
A temperatura está em 18.2ºC.
Pressão: 997hPa


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 20:20)

Vai ser uma noite animada...apesar da muita chuva que já caiu em Lisboa e pior ainda está para vir, já que a frente ainda não chegou....


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 20:21)

Pessoal! Já viram as três super-células alinhadas que se formaram a SW do Cabo S. Vicente?    

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 20:23)

Minho disse:


> Pessoal! Já viram as três super-células alinhadas que se formaram a SW do Cabo S. Vicente?
> 
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...Sat=msg1&selCanal=ir&selArea=atlan&pesquisa=0


----------



## joao matias (24 Out 2006 às 20:31)

Realmente parece que vai haver festa rija!

    Vamos ver o que isto vai dar.

    Por aqui chove com + intensidade.


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Out 2006 às 20:34)

No Entroncamento, chuva fraca.
A temperatura 20.3ºC.
Pressão: 1003hPa
Humidade : 88HR


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 20:41)

Neste momento vendaval impressionante quero medir mas não posso chove  muito mas antes tinha rajadas entre os 60 e os 70km/h, essas células são as que vão provocar a chuvada monumental no pais e tão a crescer

PS:Ultima acabada de fazer 74,9km/h


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 20:47)

Ou eu hoje estou numa onmda péssimista ou me parece que vai passar tudo por cima de Lisboa e arredores e por aqui, interiro, passará de raspão!?  
Até agora é o que se tem passado!


----------



## joao matias (24 Out 2006 às 20:48)

Bem, segundo a imagem de satelite,a trajectória dessas celulas será SW/NE, o que poderá trazer algumas surpresas para a minha zona geografica.
A ver vamos...cá as espero.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 20:50)

joao matias disse:


> Bem, segundo a imagem de satelite,a trajectória dessas celulas será SW/NE, o que poderá trazer algumas surpresas para a minha zona geografica.
> A ver vamos...cá as espero.



 Espero elas cá tbm nem que seja de raspão!!


----------



## Luis França (24 Out 2006 às 20:56)

Já avisei a enviada especial que está em Sagres dessas 3 supercélulas. Aposto que vai doer levar com aqueles elementos (espero que ela consiga filmar qq coisita). E n´s tb vamos levar com elas...


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Out 2006 às 21:07)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Atenção que não é ás nove  , é agora mesmo, ás 21h espanholas, mas 20h nossas!
> 
> Por aqui parou mais a chuva, o vento está com alguma intensidade, mas nada de destaque.
> Temp. actual 18,5ºC



Dskpa kimcarvalho!Sabia que era às 9,e tinha kuase a certeza k era dps do telejornal portugues..!  Obrigado pela correcção que fizeste!


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 21:09)

Aí está o primeiro monstro! Que mancha enorme e tão compacta


----------



## joao matias (24 Out 2006 às 21:24)

Neste momento, curiosamente o vento diminuiu, 43Km/h de sul,21ºC , Hr 94% e não chove.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2006 às 21:29)

Elas estão a caminho...


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 21:30)

Aqui o vento também diminuiu um pouco e tbm não chove!aquela massa de chuva parece que vai entrar pela zona de Sines!Se eu apanhar uma ponta já me deu por feliz!


----------



## joao matias (24 Out 2006 às 21:36)

Isto esta noite está interessante, ora não só essas celulas estão a tomar força como se está a formar uma "big" celula a oeste do territorio Português. Será que estou a exagerar, observem e comparem as imagens do satelite das 19:00h e das 20:00h.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 21:43)

Humm parece também que as células estão a ser empurradas pela frente isso explica o Pq. dos modelos darem a chuva maior no interior vendo melhor as células podem entrar entre Sines e o Algarve a caminho de NE ñ


----------



## Silvia (24 Out 2006 às 22:02)

Por Portimão está tudo muito calmo neste momento. Consigo ouvir o barulho do mar, que está bastante agitado


----------



## Seavoices (24 Out 2006 às 22:09)

Neste momento em Odivelas, temos vento forte com rajadas muito fortes. O vento deverá oscilar entre os 45/50 e os 80 Km/h. Breves e passageiros aguaceiros.

As células que se formam estão a ficar gigantescas. Será uma noite de alarme para todo o Alentejo e Lisboa, passado também algumas coisas pelo Algarve e pelo Ribatejo. Pela deslocação parece-me que será essa a passagem SagresSinesAlto Alentejo (Com 'lampejos por Setubal, Lisboa, Beja...).

Confirmam?


----------



## Santos (24 Out 2006 às 22:15)

Seavoices disse:


> Neste momento em Odivelas, temos vento forte com rajadas muito fortes. O vento deverá oscilar entre os 45/50 e os 80 Km/h. Breves e passageiros aguaceiros.
> 
> As células que se formam estão a ficar gigantescas. Será uma noite de alarme para todo o Alentejo e Lisboa, passado também algumas coisas pelo Algarve e pelo Ribatejo. Pela deslocação parece-me que será essa a passagem SagresSinesAlto Alentejo (Com 'lampejos por Setubal, Lisboa, Beja...).
> 
> Confirmam?




Seavoices, estás em Odivelas perto de Lisboa?
Caso afirmativo grande terra essa amigo, grandes temporais passei aí há alguns anos.
Aliás Odivelas tem historial caso das famosas cheias em que tiveram que ir os fusileiros (não sei se sabes dessa cheia) ainda o rio de Odivelas não era Trancão, enfim....
Por aqui está uma ventania terrível a luz começa a dar sinais de querer ir abaixo e chove


----------



## Fil (24 Out 2006 às 22:19)

Pois por enquanto a pior parte tem-na levado a beira interior. Na última actualização das EMAs, Guarda com 22,8 mm e vento médio de 49 Km/h!

Pena ter que me ir deitar, esta noite vai ser muito interessante. Não se esqueçam das estações amadoras no wunderground:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/ListStations.asp?selectedCountry=Portugal

Aqui a temperatura tem vindo a subir, neste momento 14,5ºC com chuva fraca.


----------



## Seavoices (24 Out 2006 às 22:22)

Santos disse:


> Seavoices, estás em Odivelas perto de Lisboa?
> Caso afirmativo grande terra essa amigo, grandes temporais passei aí há alguns anos.
> Aliás Odivelas tem historial caso das famosas cheias em que tiveram que ir os fusileiros (não sei se sabes dessa cheia) ainda o rio de Odivelas não era Trancão, enfim....
> Por aqui está uma ventania terrível a luz começa a dar sinais de querer ir abaixo e chove



Sou ' tenrinho' por aqui... 

Mas passei mais de duas dezenas de anos no Oeste de Sintra, bem perto das praias e no sopé da Serra. Bons tempos...

Tamos bem encaminhados para uma grande noite de tempestades.

Suponho que dessas cheias, deverás de estar a falar das de Novembro de 1983, certo? Nesse ano em Sintra fiquei Dois (???) dias sem luz! Na zona morreu uma pessoa com uma enxurrada, foi encontrada a 2 km de distância! Tinha 4 anos...


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 22:26)

Mas que massa de chuva enormeeee!!! tou a sonhar


----------



## Hugo Santos (24 Out 2006 às 22:28)

Seavoices disse:


> Sou ' tenrinho' por aqui...
> 
> Mas passei mais de duas dezenas de anos no Oeste de Sintra, bem perto das praias e no sopé da Serra. Bons tempos...
> 
> ...




Amigos as grandes cheias de odivelas são estas:
Cheias


----------



## Santos (24 Out 2006 às 22:29)

Seavoices disse:


> Sou ' tenrinho' por aqui...
> 
> Mas passei mais de duas dezenas de anos no Oeste de Sintra, bem perto das praias e no sopé da Serra. Bons tempos...
> 
> ...



Por aí 1983, infelizmente sim houve muitos estragos e episódios muito tristes.

Por aqui o vento parece que aumenta de intensidade e a chuva  cai ...


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 22:38)

Acho que o SAM não quer alarmar as pessoas mas justificava-se a nível de precipitação um alerta vermelho. Acredito, pelos modelos, que caiam mais de 60 litros em 6 horas em várias regiões do interior... Vamos ver...


----------



## Santos (24 Out 2006 às 22:41)

Hugo Santos disse:


> Amigos as grandes cheias de odivelas são estas:
> Cheias



Sim sr. Obrigado Hugo, sabes o tempo voa...........


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 22:42)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Elas estão a caminho...



Esta imagem parece tirada de um filme de terror. As pessoas não sabem de nada meus amigos.

Acabei de falar com familiaresm em Portimão que dizem que tou maluco. Está um pouco de vento e nada demais. Agora imaginem os outros , vai dar barracada isto


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 22:44)

Santos disse:


> Seavoices, estás em Odivelas perto de Lisboa?
> Caso afirmativo grande terra essa amigo, grandes temporais passei aí há alguns anos.
> Aliás Odivelas tem historial caso das famosas cheias em que tiveram que ir os fusileiros (não sei se sabes dessa cheia) ainda o rio de Odivelas não era Trancão, enfim....
> Por aqui está uma ventania terrível a luz começa a dar sinais de querer ir abaixo e chove



Se foi a cheia de 92 estava em Odivelas nesse dia. Foi a confusão geral


----------



## joao matias (24 Out 2006 às 22:45)

Por aqui é notório o aumento do vento, 45Km/h com rajadas de 64Km/h.
  Não Chove, estão 21ºC,Hr 94%.

  Espera-se novidades, segundo a imagem de satelite a massa de ar convectiva está em aproximação do litoral sul! Agora resta saber como e com que força vai entrar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 22:46)

Eu continuo na minha... e esta é a minha previsão em comparação com a oficial do IM:  







Isto porque para mim aqui no interior passa de raspão e a zona afectada em cheio será Abrantes e arredores, apanhando Setúbal e Lisboa tb numa ponta e irá sair do território nacional na zona de Bragança. Amanhã logo veremos!


----------



## Seavoices (24 Out 2006 às 22:47)

Hugo Santos disse:


> Amigos as grandes cheias de odivelas são estas:
> Cheias



Bom... Não tinha ideia de tamanha inundação em 67. Pelos vistos este vale todo deve ter ficado um lago durante alguns dias...  

Por aqui não chove mas o vento parece que abrandou um pouco... para já (espero que o meu olhómetro não esteja avariado!)


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 22:48)

Mas dá medo ver o que se aproxima em termos de chuva e a ultima saída do GFS dá mais chuva do que nunca  neste momento tenho 20,3ºC,1002hpa e 90%HR o vento continua forte mas não tão forte como à pouco em que registei uma rajada de 74km/h!


----------



## Santos (24 Out 2006 às 22:50)

LUPER disse:


> Se foi a cheia de 92 estava em Odivelas nesse dia. Foi a confusão geral



Essa também foi outra, a cave da casa de familiares meus ficou com água até ao teto, assim como todas as casas dessa zona.

Como bem sabes Ovielas fica num vale, pelo que a concentração de águas se dá com muita facilidade confluindo para aí, engraçaddo é que existem como saberás locais com nomes tais como Porto da Paiã o que por si ... diz tudo


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 22:53)

Em Braga a pressão estancou nos 995hPa.
A temperatura actual é de 18.6ºC.

Nos orgãos de informação não se vê nenhuma informação ou alerta ao invés do que aconteceu com o Gordon... Espero estar enganado mas pode haver más notícias amanhã.....


----------



## Luis França (24 Out 2006 às 23:00)

Liguei para Sagres e disseram-me que a noite estava estrelada e serena!!
Respondi com a seguinte mensagem - ??? what?
Resposta - Tens razão. Começou agora!

Parece que vai começar a entrar por Sagres e um pouco na direcção de Aljezur (Kim, tás lá!)!

aguardemos, rapazes!


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 23:03)

Fil disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/ListStations.asp?selectedCountry=Portugal



Um link a ter em conta para esta noite...  

Agora sim...a frente a entrar em territorio nacional..


----------



## tomalino (24 Out 2006 às 23:05)

O IM acaba de pôr este comunicado, mas em termos de informção não adianta nada...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/prevComunicadosActivos.jsp


----------



## Luis França (24 Out 2006 às 23:07)

Vejam esta imagem do Martinhal, Sagres - reparem no véu das luzes causado pela chuva intensa:
http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcam-sagres-mega.jpg


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 23:10)

O GFS das 18h piora ainda mais


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 23:11)

Minho disse:


> Em Braga a pressão estancou nos 995hPa.
> A temperatura actual é de 18.6ºC.
> 
> Nos orgãos de informação não se vê nenhuma informação ou alerta ao invés do que aconteceu com o Gordon... Espero estar enganado mas pode haver más notícias amanhã.....



Infelizmente tás correcto, só um milagre salvará este episodio de ter muitos estragos


----------



## VII (24 Out 2006 às 23:13)

Neste momento na Costa de Caparica, a maior chuvada dos ultimos anos.


----------



## Rog (24 Out 2006 às 23:15)

dj_alex disse:


> Um link a ter em conta para esta noite...
> 
> Agora sim...a frente a entrar em territorio nacional..



Só agora? E então pelo dia quando passou pela Madeira, não faz parte do territorio Nacional


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 23:15)

abriu o ceu em lisboa...
pressao nos 998.1mb e a descer....


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2006 às 23:17)

Seavoices disse:


> Bom... Não tinha ideia de tamanha inundação em 67. Pelos vistos este vale todo deve ter ficado um lago durante alguns dias...
> 
> Por aqui não chove mas o vento parece que abrandou um pouco... para já (espero que o meu olhómetro não esteja avariado!)



A cheia de Novembro de 1967 foi uma das maiores tragédias, com uma causa meteorologia, de todo o século XX em Portugal. Provocou, na região da grande Lisboa, uns 700 mortos.


----------



## VII (24 Out 2006 às 23:18)

Pressão nos 993 mb aqui!


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2006 às 23:20)

Por aqui continua a chover mas fraco. A temperatura parece que já parou de subir, depois de ter chegado a 15,0ºC está agora em 14,6ºC.


----------



## Seavoices (24 Out 2006 às 23:21)

Minho disse:


> Em Braga a pressão estancou nos 995hPa.
> A temperatura actual é de 18.6ºC.
> 
> Nos orgãos de informação não se vê nenhuma informação ou alerta ao invés do que aconteceu com o Gordon... Espero estar enganado mas pode haver más notícias amanhã.....



Infelizmente também prevejo mau augurio por esse país fora, principalmente Alentejo, Vale do Tejo e Ribatejo... Mais a norte penso que não vai dar com tanta força.

A forma como as células estão a crescer ao chegar à nossa costa são muito más notícias!!!

Neste momento chove torrencialmente acompanhado de rajadas bem fortes. Penso que uma pequena célula deve estar a entrar por aqui!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2006 às 23:23)

Se passa por Abrantes, antes de lá chegar passa aqui por Coruche...
Depois vou fazendo updates da situação se ainda tiver acordado.


----------



## Luis França (24 Out 2006 às 23:23)

Abriram as torneiras todas.....fiz um pequeno movie (dêem-me + 10 mts)


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 23:27)

Luis França disse:


> Abriram as torneiras todas.....fiz um pequeno movie (dêem-me + 10 mts)



eu ja dei banho a maquina...upps...  

Grande abuso em benfica, não é luis?


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 23:27)

Por aqui chove moderadamente, com alguns períodos fortes de pequena duração. A temp. está nos 18,6ºC e a pressão 1003 hPa


----------



## tomalino (24 Out 2006 às 23:34)

Aqui em São Sebastião grande dilúvio 
Alguém viu trovoada em Lisboa? Já sei que trovejou em Oeiras e em Odivelas mas aqui...nada


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Out 2006 às 23:36)

Está a ficar bonito, está...


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 23:36)

Aqui por Aveiro nada de nada apenas 1000hpa como unica coisa a registar


----------



## Santos (24 Out 2006 às 23:41)

Monumental chuvada, acabada de cair


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 23:42)

E para quem não gosta do calor aqui como a malta, aqui vai uma oração dos colegas meteoloucos espanhóis

Anticiclón nuestro que estas en Azores,
santificada sea tu iso, 
venga a nosotros tus nortes,
hágase tu voluntad tanto en el norte como en el sur,
danos hoy nuestro fresquito de cada día,
perdona nuestros ruegos,
como nosotros perdonamos a los que no quieren nieve,
no nos dejer caer en la surada,
y libranos del calor
Amen


----------



## Santos (24 Out 2006 às 23:45)

Começou a trovejar


----------



## Hugo Santos (24 Out 2006 às 23:48)

Em Azeitão chove moderadamente desde as 23h
As 19h havia enormes lençois de agua fruto da falta de sargetas...


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2006 às 23:51)

Por aqui chove moderado com vento forte!não me recordo de ver um radar tão colorido como agora! neste momento tenho uns quentes 20,7ºC e 1001hpa


----------



## Minho (24 Out 2006 às 23:51)

LUPER disse:


> E para quem não gosta do calor aqui como a malta, aqui vai uma oração dos colegas meteoloucos espanhóis
> 
> Anticiclón nuestro que estas en Azores,
> santificada sea tu iso,
> ...


----------



## Santos (24 Out 2006 às 23:53)

LUPER disse:


> E para quem não gosta do calor aqui como a malta, aqui vai uma oração dos colegas meteoloucos espanhóis
> 
> Anticiclón nuestro que estas en Azores,
> santificada sea tu iso,
> ...



Obrigado Luper, *****
Que esta prece se concretize sempre que dita, Amen


----------



## Zoelae (24 Out 2006 às 23:54)

Boas Noites aqui por Queluz chove com pouca intensidade


----------



## LUPER (24 Out 2006 às 23:57)

Recordo que a preia mar é por volta das 05.00, sabem o que significa isso?


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2006 às 23:58)

Aqui por Coruche caiem umas pinguitas, mas o vento já está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Out 2006 às 00:02)

Entroncamento, não chove por agora.
1001 hPa
20,0º
87% HR


----------



## dj_alex (25 Out 2006 às 00:05)

Para quem quiser seguir a situação em Lisboa...

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBON2


----------



## Seavoices (25 Out 2006 às 00:08)

Deixo-vos um link para download de um vídeo que fiz enquanto chovia torrencialmente. Embora sem estragos, penso que dá para perceber a força que estas chuvadas podem criar. A zona onde moro é recente (2 anos) e ainda apresenta algumas obras. A rua mais no topo do vídeo encontra-se 'esburacada' e corrigida com areia para ser alcatroada e é um autêntico rio como podem ouvir no vídeo. A rua mais abaixo é uma rua paralela onde conflui, a partir de uma rotunda, as águas de várias ruas mais acima na  urbanização

Isto tudo em 10 minutos.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/24w0cz

É visualizável com o Quicktime e peço desculpa pela falta de qualidade mas foi através de telemóvel. Mas sempre dá para ter uma ideia.

Continua a chover forte e o vento continua intenso.

PS - Parece que a partir das 01H até às 03h vamos ter chuvas muito intensas em Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, pelo que vejo no radar. Vão ser duas horas suficientes para muitas cheias e enchurradas. Vai ser um momento memorável mas ao mesmo tempo terrífico.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 00:12)

Continua chuva moderada e vento mais forte de novo ultima rajada medida 63km/h 20,5ºC...


----------



## Santos (25 Out 2006 às 00:21)

Seavoices disse:


> Deixo-vos um link para download de um vídeo que fiz enquanto chovia torrencialmente. Embora sem estragos, penso que dá para perceber a força que estas chuvadas podem criar. A zona onde moro é recente (2 anos) e ainda apresenta algumas obras. A rua mais no topo do vídeo encontra-se 'esburacada' e corrigida com areia para ser alcatroada e é um autêntico rio como podem ouvir no vídeo. A rua mais abaixo é uma rua paralela onde conflui, a partir de uma rotunda, as águas de várias ruas mais acima na  urbanização
> 
> Isto tudo em 10 minutos.
> 
> ...



Bom vídeo Seavoices, isto vai dar que falar


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 00:25)

Notícias na TVG


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2006 às 00:26)

Vento claramente em progressivo aumento de intensidade em Coruche. Chuva é que ainda não há.


----------



## Luis França (25 Out 2006 às 00:29)

Para dar uma impressão de como chove em Lisboa (agora cai uma chuvada dps pára dps recomeça - tipo filme ....):


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 00:30)

O vento aqui tá a aumentar e muito, ja tenho rajadas de 40kmh medidas na varanda do predio


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2006 às 00:31)

O monstro já cá entrou bem:


----------



## Santos (25 Out 2006 às 00:31)

Amigos, aqui é o dilúvio


----------



## dj_alex (25 Out 2006 às 00:33)

A animação ainda agora começou   

Vou dormir que amanha lá tenho que levantar cedo...

Cuidem bem do forum


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 00:36)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> O monstro já cá entrou bem:



É enorme e está mais a W do que o previsto. Ou seja não vai ser o interior mas sim o litoral a ficar com a parte de leão, ou não?


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 00:37)

dj_alex disse:


> A animação ainda agora começou
> 
> Vou dormir que amanha lá tenho que levantar cedo...
> 
> Cuidem bem do forum



Será que vais conseguir dormir?   . A frente diz que chega aqui por volta das 02.00. Bou estar à espera dela


----------



## Seavoices (25 Out 2006 às 00:37)

O vento é cada vez mais forte!!! A frequência de aguaceiros aumenta. Daqui a pouco vai começar a cair forte!

Vou acompanhar mais um pouco e depois vou descansar que amanhã é dia de trabalho!


----------



## tomalino (25 Out 2006 às 00:42)

Ta a cair uma chuvada tropical em Lisboa, puxada ao vento: chuva quase horizontal  E eu estou numa rua que não está orientada segundo sudoeste-nordeste...
Acabei também de saber que está um autêntico lago na praça de espanha, já há uma hora!


----------



## Rog (25 Out 2006 às 00:46)

Só para desconversar, digo o tempo aqui na Madeira, agora estou com céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado e não chove desde que anoiteceu. 1003hpa e 18,7ºC. Boa noite a todos, vejo que muitos ficarão de guarda!


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 00:46)

Actividade eléctrica do monstro:


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 00:49)

Minho disse:


> Actividade eléctrica do monstro:



Que maravilha de monstro. Minho ai por Braga tb vais ter festa, ele vai regar e bem a todos, é enorme e está mais pra W do que o previsto


----------



## tomalino (25 Out 2006 às 00:52)

A frente vai crescendo, é impressionante 

http://lismeteo.d2g.com/eurosat.php


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2006 às 00:52)

O dílúvio chegou, chove torrencialmente há cerca de 20 minutos, vento moderado a forte e a electricidade já ameaça ir abaixo.


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 00:52)

LUPER disse:


> Que maravilha de monstro. Minho ai por Braga tb vais ter festa, ele vai regar e bem a todos, é enorme e está mais pra W do que o previsto



Não estou com grandes esperanças 
Vou-me deitar e mando aqui uma forte saudação a todos os que vão poder seguir esta situação durante a madrugada  

Às 8h deverei passar aqui pelo fórum para saber de novidades....


Braga 
18.5ºC
994hPa...

Boa noite....


----------



## Santos (25 Out 2006 às 01:00)

Também me parece mais a Oeste...


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 01:02)

Santos disse:


> Também me parece mais a Oeste...



a depressao está centrada mais a W pq eu deveria ter já 997 e apenas tenho 999, portanto ela deve estar mais um pouco a E daí o desvio


----------



## Snow (25 Out 2006 às 01:04)

Boa noite amigos!!
Tive a ler o seguimento, e realmente se a frente vai aqui passar, eu estarei a espera dela com a maquina em punho!!
Por agora chove, mas é uma chuva fraca.

Quem quiser seguir os acontecimentos aqui vai 
http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Out 2006 às 01:05)

Também me vou deitar, infelizmente com água na boca, mas se doce para provar!   Outra vez será, quando não sei, isto aqui está cada vez mais seco.  

Amanhã logo que possa aqui venho ler os vossos relatos!  

Bom seguimento people! e já sabem galochas calçadas!


----------



## Snow (25 Out 2006 às 01:13)

aqui ja chove a serio, vento forte e muita  
a estação de abrantes mais uns minutos e começa a registar. 
aqui é antes


----------



## tomalino (25 Out 2006 às 01:15)

Na minha terra, Moncorvo, 21.7mm numa hora 
Comparem com as outras estaçoes de tras os montes 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/observacaoEmaRegional.jsp?regiao=11&tipoObs=prec


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 01:23)

Aqui chegou em grande força à uns minutos fez umas rajadas que não deu para medir mas foi o mais forte ke vi até ao momento e uma chuva impressionante batida a vento parecia fumo n se via nada incrível


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Out 2006 às 01:25)

Tou a fikar impaciente...Aqui pela zona do Porto acho que mais uma vez não vai apanhar nada, ou pelo menos muito pouco..!  Não vou ter oportunidade de fazer nem seker um filmezinho ou foto...!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2006 às 01:30)

Chove de uma forma extrema há cerca de uma hora, sem abrandamento... Amanhã é que quero ver o impacto disto tudo, ninguém se deve ter precavido decentemente.


----------



## Luis França (25 Out 2006 às 01:40)

Acho que vou deitar os ditos na palha ... 

se o barulho for muito voltarei aqui de olhos fechados ...


----------



## Santos (25 Out 2006 às 01:46)

Nova actualização do Sistema de Avisos Metereológicos

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2006 às 01:50)

Finalmente lá se lembraram.


----------



## Snow (25 Out 2006 às 01:51)

bem melhor,  
um vermelhito para o algarve, não?


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 02:13)

Continua a chuva forte e o vento igualmente forte e assim vai continuar nas proximas horas agora tenho 19,2ºC e 1000hpa  boas noites


----------



## LSC (25 Out 2006 às 02:22)

Se calhar não será do vosso interesse, mas começou a chover no Porto (Maia).


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (25 Out 2006 às 05:21)

Chove com 996hpa
 16º


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 08:34)

Bom, parece que Pombal levou com a pior parte  
Foi accionado o Plano Municipal de Emergência e pensa-se que há um morto vítima da inundação....


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 08:38)

Mais uma vez parabéns ao nosso sistema de Protecção Civil. As pessoas foram todas surpreendidas enquanto dormiam, os bombeiros foram apanhados de surpresa. É caso para dizer que podiam ter sido bem pior  

Meia dúzia de elementos aqui no MeteoPT previram esta situação... sem comentários


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Out 2006 às 08:52)

Minho disse:


> Bom, parece que Pombal levou com a pior parte
> Foi accionado o Plano Municipal de Emergência e pensa-se que há um morto vítima da inundação....



Confirma-se a morte de uma idosa acamada, vitima de afogamento!  
Quando já se previa este tipo de situações deveria ter sido dado um alerta às populações... Apesar de a maior intensidade da tempestade se etr deslocado mais para o ocidente, daquilo q era previsto, um alerta geral devia ter sido emitido, pelo menos para o centro e sul do pais!!! 
Isto tem de mudar mmo...

neste momento cai um aguaceiro forte no porto!


----------



## Rog (25 Out 2006 às 09:32)

Bom dia, por aqui a noite foide algumas trovoadas, vento forte, e chuva por vezes forte. Neste momento não chove, o vento é moderado a forte a temp está nos 16,6ºC, a pressão nos 1004hpa.


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 09:34)

Boas,

De facto a noite foi animada por estas bandas!!! 
Segundo o SNBPC - Ocorreram 205 quedas de árvores, 33 deslizamentos de terras e 463 inundações, e infelizmente uma vítima mortal a somar às duas na Madeira 

E meus amigos temo que isto não seja nada para o que nos espera mais para a frente   
Agora vem a bonança


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2006 às 10:02)

«É uma loucura os pedidos de ajuda que temos recebido, uma vez que o 112 e o 117 não conseguem dar resposta», disse fonte da Brigada de Trânsito da GNR, citada pela agência Lusa.

in TSF

Como já se previa, funcionou tudo muito bem...


----------



## Silvia (25 Out 2006 às 10:02)

Bom dia a todos, em Portimão entre as 2.15 e as 3 da manhã foi espectácular. Foi uma forte chuvada com rajadas de vento muito forte. A electricidade foi abaixo durante 5 minutos (deve ter sido no pico). Se chovesse daquela forma durante mais algum tempo hoje teriamos que andar de barco.


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 10:12)

Silvia disse:


> Bom dia a todos, em Portimão entre as 2.15 e as 3 da manhã foi espectácular. Foi uma forte chuvada com rajadas de vento muito forte. A electricidade foi abaixo durante 5 minutos (deve ter sido no pico). Se chovesse daquela forma durante mais algum tempo hoje teriamos que andar de barco.



Olá Silvia, 
Acho que hoje vai haver outro pico para essa área,  ainda vem uma cintura MCS, isto avaliar pelas imagens de satélite e já sabes o que isso significa  
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Silvia (25 Out 2006 às 10:19)

Eu dou noticias... E para os lados do amigo [ToRnAdO[ como terá sido?! Aguardamos noticias de VRSA


----------



## dj_alex (25 Out 2006 às 10:27)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Confirma-se a morte de uma idosa acamada, vitima de afogamento!
> Quando já se previa este tipo de situações deveria ter sido dado um alerta às populações... Apesar de a maior intensidade da tempestade se etr deslocado mais para o ocidente, daquilo q era previsto, um alerta geral devia ter sido emitido, pelo menos para o centro e sul do pais!!!
> Isto tem de mudar mmo...
> 
> neste momento cai um aguaceiro forte no porto!




Já nao sei onde ouvi, mas o que ouvi dizer é que a sra teve um ataque cardiaco.....


----------



## dj_alex (25 Out 2006 às 10:28)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> De facto a noite foi animada por estas bandas!!!
> Segundo o SNBPC - Ocorreram 205 quedas de árvores, 33 deslizamentos de terras e 463 inundações,



No Pais ou na região do Porto???


----------



## dj_alex (25 Out 2006 às 10:29)

Silvia disse:


> Eu dou noticias... E para os lados do amigo [ToRnAdO[ como terá sido?! Aguardamos noticias de VRSA



Deve andar à procura de algum tornado perdido lá por aquelas bandas...


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 10:31)

dj_alex disse:


> No Pais ou na região do Porto???



No país Alex  , se fosse no Porto não estava aqui  estava com a máquina em punho


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 10:42)

Boas
Madrugada espectacular esta entre as 2 e as 3 choveu sem parar um segundo com uma força incrível como à muito tempo não via!fez também alguns trovões depois todo o resto da madrugada foi um vento muito forte e chuva por vezes forte outras moderada.Mínima foi de 17,6ºC neste momento 18,8ºC e 998hpa pressão rara de se ver por aqui


----------



## dj_alex (25 Out 2006 às 10:51)

Seringador disse:


> No país Alex  , se fosse no Porto não estava aqui  estava com a máquina em punho



Eu realmente achava muito para o porto...mas também acho pouco para o pais todo...


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 11:02)

Fotos desta manha:


----------



## Tiago Moreno (25 Out 2006 às 11:08)

Bom dia!

No Jornal Diário, www.iol.pt , esta manhã:

"A quantidade de chuva registada desde o princípio do mês em Portugal Continental excedeu já, à excepção de Faro, a média mensal para Outubro, disse esta quarta-feira fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia. 

Na região Centro, e tendo em conta apenas as últimas horas, a precipitação está a ultrapassar ou a aproximar-se da média normal para todo o mês nalgumas estações. 

Em Coimbra, entre as 00:00 e as 06:00 foram registados 75 mililitros de precipitação, que é a quantidade média para todo o mês, precisou. Na Guarda, por exemplo, caíram 108 mililitros entre as 18:00 de terça-feira e as 06:00 de hoje, quando o nível normal para o mês é de 150 mililitros. 

E em Lisboa, também entre as 18:00 de terça-feira e as 06:00 de hoje, a precipitação registada foi de 83 mililitros, sendo que a média para todo o mês é de 80 mililitros"


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 12:06)

Vendo o radar vem ai mais um dilúvio para mim! já vejo nuvens negras de trovoada mto compactas! 19,3ºC agora.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2006 às 12:16)

Relatorio da noite Tempestuosa 25-10-2005

Hora que começou: 3:00 a.m.

Temp media:  22Cº

Duraçao: 4h

Maior Pico: 4h a.m e as 6 a.m

Velocidade max do vento: 96km/h as 4h a.m de SW

Media vento: 70km/h de SW

Relato: O vento assobiava assustadoramente por todo o lado, a precipitaçao foi em geral forte com o pico ja referido muito intenso(chuva muito intensa), a que fez 15cm de agua na estrada. Nao ha registo de trovoada em cima da cidade.
Quanto á rajada era descendente fazendo tremer telhados!

Foi brutal 

F0 em principio

Acontecimentos: Arvores quase tombadas, ramos partidos, pequenas inundaçoes. Falhas na energia electrica e faltou mesmo a luz nas localidades em redor de VRSA.

Estado do mar: 4m a 5m

Foi fixe mas esperava mais


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2006 às 12:24)

Pelo radar parece que a festa ainda não acabou.   Está uma célula a aproximar-se de Setúbal e vem passar na direcção de Coruche também.
Se não tiver ainda ido para Coimbra e tiver cá por Coruche, informo do que acontecer.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 12:28)

Aqui Por Setúbal está a chover bem neste momento! o vento tbm está muito mais forte agora  18,5ºC agora


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 12:35)

Luper,

Dizem agora na rádio que o Águeda está a transbordar!


Também o INAG lançou o alerta de inundação em Tomar....


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Out 2006 às 12:35)

Bons dias a todos,

Já vi que houve um vitima mortal   Realmente isto sim é de lamentar, enfim acho que no meio deste abandono todo do SNPPC e o IM, acabou por não resultarem tantos danos como o que prevíamos.

E tal como previ ontem, também encima do joelho é certo  , mas ainda assim mais acertado que o de tantos licenciados e especialistas na matéria no IM  , à excepção da Superfície Frontal, que passou aqui cerca das 5h da madrugada trazendo 5 minutos de verdadeiro inferno, no qual cheguei a sentir medo de verdade  com chuva torrencial e ventos na casa dos 80/90km por hora, sem luz e com um barulho que jamais esquecerei, nada de mais aconteceu e a trajectória prevista da instabilidade foi mais a oeste.

Por não ter luz e ter acordado de sobressalto com tamanho temporal na rua, nem filmei, nem fotografei coisa alguma de jeito, mas hei de colocar aqui o filme só para escutarem um pouco daquilo que eu ouvi.  

Por aqui a mínima foi de 15,9ºC,  e actualmente a cair um aguaceiro moderado com vento moderado tb e 17ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Out 2006 às 12:41)

Por Tomar, a Protecção Civil já está a alertar para uma provavel cheia do rio Nabão, que poderá inundar as ruas da cidade de Tomar.

PROTECÇÃO CIVIL ALERTA PARA CHEIAS 25/10/2006 

Rio Nabão pode galgar margens nas próximas horas

Os Serviços Municipais de Protecção Civil de Tomar estão a prever cheias nas margens do rio Nabão nas próximas horas.

Em comunicado alerta-se para "a possibilidade de as águas do rio Nabão saírem do leito nas próximas horas dado o nível das águas do rio Nabão e a previsibilidade de aumento do caudal a montante da cidade".

"Nesta situação, alerta-se a população em geral e nomeadamente os comerciantes da área envolvente das margens do rio para terem os devidos cuidados e começarem desde já a proteger os respectivos bens", acrescenta-se no comunicado.

Irei acompanhar a situação por aqui, e se possivel com fotos.

Aqui fica uma foto das ultimas grandes inundações em 1991


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Out 2006 às 12:42)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Pelo radar parece que a festa ainda não acabou.   Está uma célula a aproximar-se de Setúbal e vem passar na direcção de Coruche também.
> Se não tiver ainda ido para Coimbra e tiver cá por Coruche, informo do que acontecer.



A que vem atrás dessa que referes é que pode ser interesante tem vários pontinhos a vermelho!!


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Out 2006 às 12:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> A que vem atrás dessa que referes é que pode ser interesante tem vários pontinhos a vermelho!!



Acho que a zona centro vai ser a mais atingida.
Vamos a ver.
Os rios já ameaçam sair dos leitos.


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Out 2006 às 12:46)

E pelos vistos ainda nos aguardam mais surpresas. Será?


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2006 às 12:48)

Por aqui tivemos a noite mais chuvosa destes últimos dias, 30 mm da 1 às 7 horas





e 66 mm das 7h do dia 24 às 7h do dia 25





Os rios transbordaram e provocaram alguns alagamentos.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 12:49)

Aqui chove fraco agora a célula principal tá a passar mais a sul consigo ouvir os trovões ao longe o céu tá negro negro negro  18,1ºC


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 12:52)

Snow disse:


> bem melhor,
> um vermelhito para o algarve, não?





Por acaso ng chegou a fazer um printscreen do SAM às 2h? 
É bonito ver o descaramento de colocar os alertas vermelhos quando às 20horas já se viam os Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala em direcção a Portugal...


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2006 às 12:53)

A massa de ar quente que provocou toda esta precipitação também deu origem a algumas anomalias na temperatura. O valor mais elevado (17,5ºC) foi registado durante a noite e depois disso tem vindo a descer. Tenho agora 13,9ºC.


----------



## Santos (25 Out 2006 às 12:54)

Olá Amigos, pois por aqui choveu torrencialmente até perto das 4 da manhã, agora o céu voultou a ficar totalmente nublado e o vento a soprar forte.

Realmente não se entende como é possivel deixarem-se populações à mercé de temporais sem as precaver ou pior mudando os SAM por 3 vezes durante o espaço de uma hora 

Se nos lembrarmos do evento de 29JAN06 o mesmo aconteceu, pois aqui vários prevemos o nevão e as consequências do mesmo com estrads e auto-estradas encerradas, mas os serviços existentes para alertar e prevenir as populações passaram totalmente ao lado da situação, tendo agido mais uma vez em cima do joelho


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 13:52)

Cai neste momento mais um aguaceiro moderado por enquanto...18,8ºC e 999hpa vem de sw uma nova célula


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 14:00)

Boas,

A festa ainda não acabou hoje vai ser a zona fronteiriça do Alentejo e Algarve e para os lados do Alberto e poderá sobrar alguma coisa para o Litoral !
Lembrem-se que agora toda a chuva que cair vai para escoamento superficial a franja capilar dos solos está totalmente saturada e com um pequeno aguaceiro forte e mm breve poderá já fazer a diferença 

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Luis França (25 Out 2006 às 14:01)

Fiquei impressionado com o que aconteceu por esse Portugal fora e Espanha.
Continuem a construir em leitos de cheia, a atirar todo o lixo para as ribeiros e cursos de água, mais betão e mais betão, que a Natureza reporá todo o equilíbrio em devido tempo. E, principalmente, com a incúria e desleixo das instituições no que respeita a avisos sérios à população deste pequeno pais.


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 14:04)

Minho disse:


> Luper,
> 
> Dizem agora na rádio que o Águeda está a transbordar!
> 
> ...



Tenho de ir ver isso, era de esperar  , o Luper já tinha avisado dessa possibilidade


----------



## Serrano (25 Out 2006 às 14:05)

A partir do final da tarde de ontem começou a chover com bastante intensidade na Covilhã e arredores, uma situação que prolongou pela noite e madrugada, originando queda de muros e paredes e cortes de vias rodoviárias, nomeadamente na zona norte do concelho a estrada municipal com ligação ao Sarzedo e a Verdelhos. Por agora, vão-se registando alguns aguaceiros, mas a situação está mais calma, marcando o termómetro 15 graus na zona baixa da cidade.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 14:05)

Forte chuvada neste momento! 18,3ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Out 2006 às 14:06)

Minho disse:


> Por acaso ng chegou a fazer um printscreen do SAM às 2h?
> É bonito ver o descaramento de colocar os alertas vermelhos quando às 20horas já se viam os Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala em direcção a Portugal...



Não não Minho, esse comentário do snow não é uma confirmação de algo que existia, era um desabafo do que teria sido melhor, pois o que aconteceu nessa actualização e foi o máximo que colocaram, foi o país todo pintado a laranja. Vermelho, só o meu a fingir (que se revelou premonitório  ). 
Então e a coragem para colocar o vermelho!??? É que o receio deles é falharem, o que acaba por se revelar à _posteriori_ com prejuízos graves e perdas humanas...  
Enão há ninguém que os enfrente e coloque o dedo na ferida, _meus amigos como é? O que andam aqui a fazer, para que servem??_

Isso sim era de um governo corajoso, mas seria como ter de dar um tiro no proprio pé. por isso, mais vale falar-mos dos cortes na saúde, no rumo vergonhoso que a educação está a levar, no roubo descarado ao nosso já tão fragilizado orçamento familiar com aumentos BRUTAIS na conta da luz, e depois o volta atrás, as SCUTS ora não pagam ora pagam, e como cereja encima do bolo, as novelas no futebol, que já há muito deixou de ser um desporto de massas e hoje é um escape para as massas, ali se ofendem, se ameaçam, se matam, etc. Bastou ver os noticiários nacionais que nem destaque deram ao que se avizinhava e claro a massa, raimundo e tudo o mundo, nem remotamente sonhavam com o que ai vinha, eu como o LUPER e tantos outros de voces, ao tentar avisar pessoas do crculo mais próximo somos olhados com descrédito e até com um certo desdem. Enfim... o habitual _quando há trovões é que se lembram de Santa Bárbara_. Ontem nada especial, tempo normal para a época... 
O que dirão os que ficaram e estão isolados nas cheias, os que ficaram com as casas destruídas, os que viram os seus carros debaixo de água ou os familiares da senhora que faleceu no Pombal!??  

Para quem não viu:


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2006 às 14:06)

Viram agora as notícias na RTP1? Registo de um *TORNADO* por volta das 3h da manhã no Algarve. Já não ouvi especificamente onde foi, mas mostraram algumas casas destelhadas.


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 14:09)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Viram agora as notícias na RTP1? Registo de um *TORNADO* por volta das 3h da manhã no Algarve. Já não ouvi especificamente onde foi, mas mostraram algumas casas destelhadas.



Foi em Maritenda, muito perto do poço de Boliqueime  parece um F0 pelas imagens


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 14:19)

Luis França disse:


> Fiquei impressionado com o que aconteceu por esse Portugal fora e Espanha.
> Continuem a construir em leitos de cheia, a atirar todo o lixo para as ribeiros e cursos de água, mais betão e mais betão, que a Natureza reporá todo o equilíbrio em devido tempo. E, principalmente, com a incúria e desleixo das instituições no que respeita a avisos sérios à população deste pequeno pais.




Isso é que é o calcanhar de aquiles, pq as pessoas que ocuparam leitos de cheia e onde foi permitido essa edificação ao longo do últimos 50, especialmente após o 25 de Abril, deverão de ser responsabilizadas, i.e. se tem conhecimento de que em determinada área de leito de cheia existe um risco mais elevado e se após situações recorrentes de cheia, os locatários se se recusarem a sair do local indo para outro, poderiam assinar uma decalaração de responsabilidade, para que assim nos sucessivos eventos futuros, não sejam os impostos de togda a gente a pagar a incúria das autoridades e acomudação de certos proprietários, muitas vezes sem seguros, pq as seguradoras têm as suas próprias cartas de risco, se não as têm deveriam de ter... 
entre outros, mas nestes casos a responsabilização deverá de ser o ponto chave para uma melhor gestão do risco e consecutivamente um melhopr planeamento e ordenamento do território...


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 14:27)

Boas

Kim,

De facto era muito melhor o teu mapa a actualização foi tardía e a más horas  
Valeu


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Out 2006 às 14:28)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A festa ainda não acabou hoje vai ser a zona fronteiriça do Alentejo e Algarve e para os lados do Alberto e poderá sobrar alguma coisa para o Litoral !
> Lembrem-se que agora toda a chuva que cair vai para escoamento superficial a franja capilar dos solos está totalmente saturada e com um pequeno aguaceiro forte e mm breve poderá já fazer a diferença
> ...




Será mesmo Seringador??? Mais me parece que será sim a zona fronteiriça da Beira Interior, e talvez de raspão o Alto Alentejo na zona de Portalegre.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2006 às 14:50)

Aqui volta a cair um aguaceiro com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Rog (25 Out 2006 às 14:50)

Boa Kim, o mapa a vermelho na tua previsão é muito mais realista que o do IM. Penso que o IM teve algum receio de colocar um alerta vermelho (penso que estavam a par do que estava para acontecer), mas há momentos que o receio não pode existir especialmente quando está em causa o risco de perdas humanas e materiais.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2006 às 15:05)

É só comparar os critérios de emissão dos Avisos Meteorológicos com as condições realmente registadas.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/criterios.jsp

Para um alerta vermelho ao nível da precipitação é necessário mais de 40mm numa hora ou mais de 60mm em 6 horas. Em Coimbra isso aconteceu, com 75mm em 6 horas e é capaz de ter acontecido também noutras localidades.


----------



## Silvia (25 Out 2006 às 15:34)

Em Portimão chove imenso, e consigo ouvir trovoadas


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Out 2006 às 15:43)

Por aqui também voltou a cair um aguaceiro moderado, com muito vento à mistura, o dia de hoje, de longe supera o de ontem em pluviosidade . Temp. actual 18ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2006 às 15:46)

LUPER disse:


> Foi em Maritenda, muito perto do poço de Boliqueime  parece um F0 pelas imagens




Hoje quando sai do trabalho para ir almoçar aproveitei para ir ver o mar e alguma celula que se aproximava!! Deparei-me na Mata Nacional de VRSA com um rasto de destruiçao entre as arvores!!

Vou tirar foto e fazer uma video-reportagem sobre o que se passou ali a 600m da minha casa!! ontem por volta das 3:30 da manha acordei + a mh mulher com um barulho forte, tal como as pessoas com quem eu tive oportunidade de falar!!

TORNADO

Pelo o diametro e pelo rasto deve ter sido um F0 a F1 que durou uns 60 a 70 segundos pela distancia percorrida!!(a fazer analise quando sair do trabalho) Esta noite se possivel vou disponibilizar as fotos do rasto de destruiçao na mata!!


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 15:54)

Boas tornado, trás umas fotos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2006 às 15:56)

Seringador disse:


> Boas tornado, trás umas fotos



E trarei...

Pois o trilho é lindo!! quando me deparei com a situaçao ate fikei 

Pois nao podia ter sido um OVNI!!!!

Esta noite th as fotos


----------



## Mago (25 Out 2006 às 16:04)

Ola a Todos,
È a primeira vez que participo neste Forum, os fenomenos naturais entres eles a meterologia sempre foram temas que me fascinaram. Pelo que li parece que vim ter ao sitio certo. Sou Da Beira Interior ( Trancoso-Guarda).

Desde a Meia noite pela estação meterologica de um colega meu já choveu cerca de 59 mmm, actualmente a temperatura está em 13ºC e a pressão 994 mb.
Choveu com grande intensidade aqui este noite no entanto nao causou grandes estragos pois esta cidade encontra-se a 898 metros de altitude.

Cumprimentos


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 16:06)

mag0 disse:


> Ola a Todos,
> È a primeira vez que participo neste Forum, os fenomenos naturais entres eles a meterologia sempre foram temas que me fascinaram. Pelo que li parece que vim ter ao sitio certo. Sou Da Beira Interior ( Trancoso-Guarda).
> 
> Desde a Meia noite pela estação meterologica de um colega meu já choveu cerca de 59 mmm, actualmente a temperatura está em 13ºC e a pressão 994 mb.
> ...




Bem vindo, é muito bom ter alguem dessa maravilhosa zona do país. Todos esperamos que sejas mais um membro participativo, de forma a nos dar informações sobre o teu posto de observação


----------



## Silvia (25 Out 2006 às 16:10)

]ToRnAdO[;14168 disse:
			
		

> E trarei...
> 
> Pois o trilho é lindo!! quando me deparei com a situaçao ate fikei
> 
> ...



Boa amigo, também quero ver....


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Out 2006 às 16:11)

mag0 disse:


> Ola a Todos,
> È a primeira vez que participo neste Forum, os fenomenos naturais entres eles a meterologia sempre foram temas que me fascinaram. Pelo que li parece que vim ter ao sitio certo. Sou Da Beira Interior ( Trancoso-Guarda).
> 
> Desde a Meia noite pela estação meterologica de um colega meu já choveu cerca de 59 mmm, actualmente a temperatura está em 13ºC e a pressão 994 mb.
> ...



Boas alguém da S. da Estrela, excelente, a quantos quilometros estás da Guarda? 40? 
Não te esqueças de passar no tópico das apresentações e sejas muito bem vindo!

Por aqui mais um aguaceiro, desta feita forte. Venham eles que é o que se quer!


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Out 2006 às 16:20)

]ToRnAdO[;14168 disse:
			
		

> E trarei...
> 
> Pois o trilho é lindo!! quando me deparei com a situaçao ate fikei
> 
> ...



]ToRnAdO[ estamos à espera, pede para saíres hoje mais cedo, diz que tens a tus estação meteorológica a precisar de pilhas urgentemente!


----------



## Mago (25 Out 2006 às 16:47)

Boas KimCarvalho,

Trancoso fica numa zona planaltica a 898 metros de altitude a 39km a Nw da Guarda e a 45km a Sul de Foz Coa, Trancoso tem um clima tipico continental de extremos e um fenomeno raro que acontece em dias de Inverno de temperaturas muito baixas designado de Sincelo que origina cenários de rara beleza. 

Estao em funcionamento duas estações meterologicas numa digital de um colega meu que difunde dados para um site nacional e dois internacionais. 

*Mais informações: *
Trancoso Medieval: www.trancoso.pt.vu
Estaçao meterologica: www.meteo.home.sapo.pt


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 16:47)

mag0 disse:


> Ola a Todos,
> È a primeira vez que participo neste Forum, os fenomenos naturais entres eles a meterologia sempre foram temas que me fascinaram. Pelo que li parece que vim ter ao sitio certo. Sou Da Beira Interior ( Trancoso-Guarda).
> 
> Desde a Meia noite pela estação meterologica de um colega meu já choveu cerca de 59 mmm, actualmente a temperatura está em 13ºC e a pressão 994 mb.
> ...



Bem-vindo mag0!

Vais ser precioso durante o Inverno para uma melhor triangulação Trancoso, Bragança e Marão?  
Linda terra que me recordo alguns anos que pasei por essas bandas!

Kim onde está o Brazão


----------



## dj_alex (25 Out 2006 às 16:49)

Queremos fotos......


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2006 às 16:58)

mag0 disse:


> Boas KimCarvalho,
> 
> Trancoso fica numa zona planaltica a 898 metros de altitude a 39km a Nw da Guarda e a 45km a Sul de Foz Coa, Trancoso tem um clima tipico continental de extremos e um fenomeno raro que acontece em dias de Inverno de temperaturas muito baixas designado de Sincelo que origina cenários de rara beleza.
> 
> ...



Boas vindas, já fazia falta um membro dessa região.
Essa região é mesmo muito dada ao sincelo  
Lembro-me de uma viagem em Janeiro de 2000, de Moncorvo para Lisboa, com tudo coberto por sincelo quase até Celorico.


----------



## Fil (25 Out 2006 às 17:08)

Bem vindo mag0!! Realmente vamos precisar muito de ti durante o inverno  Não pensei é que Trancoso fosse tão alta! Diz-lhe ao teu amigo que meta a estação dele no wunderground também 

Quanto ao dia de hoje, espectacular meteorológicamente falando! Eu tenho registados até este momento 59,1 mm e tal como na região centro, houve algumas inundações nesta região! Assim ficou a aldeia de Gimonde a 6Km daqui:






Máxima de 16,1ºC ás 2:09 e mínima de 13,4ºC ás 11:45. Neste momento 13,8ºC, 90% hr e 998.7hPa com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Seringador (25 Out 2006 às 17:23)

Sem dúvida Fil, os primeiro sinais são dos ribeiros e pequenos cursos de água e numa bacia, segundo o modelo de Horton, a coisa vai-se complicando em escala crescente, mas para aí é bem vinda, hoje só chuviscou à 30 minutos, isto desde manhã, nada mais


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Out 2006 às 17:31)

*Depois de casa roubada, trancas na porta.*  

Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil

Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém

INFORMAÇÃO GERAL:

As condições meteorológicas adversas dos últimos dias e a precipitação ocorrida no Distrito de Santarém, nomeadamente nas últimas horas nas Bacias do Rio Ocreza, Rio Nabão, Rio Almonda e Rio Alviela, determinaram fortes aumentos de caudais nestes rios e que determinou a ACTIVAÇÂO DO PLANO ESPECIAL DE EMERGÊNCIA PARA CHEIAS COM O NÍVEL DE ALERTA AZUL

PREVISÃO:

Em consequência do aumento do Caudal do Rio Nabão, monitorizado na estação do Agroal, são actualizados os cenários previstos no Comunicado 1 de 25.10.2006

Assim, prevêem-se os seguintes cenários:

- Submersão da E.N. 365, na Ponte do Alviela;

Para o Fim da Tarde, início da noite:

- Submersão da E.N. 365 a jusante do Pombalinho, podendo eventualmente vir a isolar o Reguengo do Alviela;

- Inundação na Zona do Mouchão, Zona Baixa do Centro Histórico e Flecheiro em Tomar.

Com base na previsão meteorológica para as próximas horas com ocorrências de Trovoadas e com ligeira melhoria de previsões a situação poderá vir a normalizar-se de forma lenta, no Tejo.

Será emitido um novo comunicado ao final da tarde. Caso se verifiquem alterações significativas ao cenário previsto no presente comunicado, será emitido um comunicado intercalar.

SITUAÇÕES ESPECIAIS:

Durante a noite e devido às fortes precipitações sentidas no Distrito algumas estradas ficaram condicionadas ao Trânsito.

O ponto de situação é o seguinte:

E.N. 3 AZOIA DE BAIXO – I.E.P. em trabalhos

E.N. 3 CONSTÃNCIA SUL – A PROCEDER á lavagem da estrada

E.N. 118 SANTA MARGARIDA – A proceder à lavagem da estrada

E.N. 349 OURÉM – Cortada em cerca de 10 m por aluimento do alcatrão dentro de Ourém, tem alternativa

E.N. 114 RIO MAIOR – Condicionada durante a noite, já se encontra transitável

I.C. 2 Km 65 ALTO DA SERRA – Condicionada durante a noite por lençol de água

E.N. 2 BEMPOSTA – Condicionada por árvore caída, já desimpedida

E.N. 118 ROSSIO AO SUL DO TEJO/TRAMAGAL – Condicionada durante a noite por lençol de água, já desimpedida 

CONSELHOS À POPULAÇÃO

Manter-se informada, principalmente se reside numa região habitualmente sujeita a inundações, e desenvolver as acções necessárias para a sua protecção, da família e bens. 

Acompanhar o evoluir da situação junto das entidades competentes e pelos órgãos de comunicação social.

É importante que as pessoas tenham consigo um rádio e pilhas e que cumpram as informações dadas

Alerta-se a população em geral para a salvaguarda de pessoas e bens nas zonas susceptíveis de inundações

A população deve abster-se de circular nas zonas susceptíveis de inundação.

Nestas mesmas zonas as actividades em curso (estaleiros, areeiros, reparação de pontes e outra infra-estruturas, pastoreio, devem ser acautelados

O Comandante Distrital Joaquim Chambel


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 18:23)

Tenho neste momento a minha frente uma trovoada algo forte máxima do dia 19,8ºC e 998hpa ameaça cair uma chuvada monumental a trovoada já é bem audível


----------



## joao matias (25 Out 2006 às 18:42)

Estou curioso, neste momento apresenta-se uma grande celula com bastante actividade, promete...
   Temp:18ºC
   Hr:73%
   Vento SW 25Km/h


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2006 às 18:43)

Esta tarde o rio Sabor ainda levava bastante água.









Esta ponte foi galgada durante a noite, agora a água já está bem mais baixa.


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 18:45)

Dan disse:


> Esta tarde o rio Sabor ainda levava bastante água.



Bastante.... queres dizer... galgou a margens


----------



## Zico (25 Out 2006 às 18:53)

joao matias disse:


> Estou curioso, neste momento apresenta-se uma grande celula com bastante actividade, promete...
> Temp:18ºC
> Hr:73%
> Vento SW 25Km/h



Boas,
aqui em Alfragide vejo que SW se aproximam células bem "carregadinhas", estando já bem próximas do estuário do Tejo (Forte de S.Julião da Barra, Carcavelos). Mas de trovoada...nem vê-la ! Mas a borasca aproxima-se.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2006 às 19:09)

Minho disse:


> Bastante.... queres dizer... galgou a margens



Sim, imagino como iria esta manhã.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (25 Out 2006 às 19:37)

Bem por aqui mais umas horas de chuva … e o rio Alviela
Saltava das margens dentro de Torres Novas. 
Céu limpo com 17º


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 19:46)

Infelizmente não tive hipotese hoje de ir a Águeda tirar umas fotos. Mas prometo que para a próxima cheia irei  . Sim pq da forma como os solos estão, muito dificilmente isto não vai ser bem pior


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Out 2006 às 20:48)

Boa noite a todos.
À pouco estive a ver as noticias, e pareceu-me que houve mais estragos do que inicialmente se poderia prever (nada que o pessoal aqui não tivesse alertado).
No entanto, mais uma vez fico com a idéia que os estragos maiores estão todos no mesmo alinhamento, desde a zona de Porto de Mós / Leiria, a Coimbra, o que me leva a crer que terá sido a mesma célula a provocar estas situações.
É provavel que a maior parte já tenha visto as imagens, mas aqui fica mais uma pequena fotoreportagem sobre as cheias na cidade de Tomar, e nos campos banhados pelo Nabão a jusante, desde Tomar, até a zona de Matrena (Linhaceira).

Podem ver as imagens em 
*
http://www.meteo.linhaceira.net/thumbnails.php?album=3*


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Out 2006 às 21:03)

Temp. 15,7ºC e descendo  , vento moderado e começa a cair mais um aguaceiro moderado! Está uma linda noite Outonal!   

E a acreditar no radar ainda cairá mais por aqui até ao final do dia e madrugada!  

Não sei quanto levamos em mm, só amanhã saberei, mas hoje foram mais de 20 mm. Este mês, sem o dia de hoje, já levamos 150mm, por isso este mês etá safo! e caíram quase todos neste últimos 5 dias!  

Aqui deixo os valores mais recentes, colhidos numa estação meteorológica da Associação de regantes à qual tenho acesso.
*20-10-2006 - 40,30mm
21-10-2006 - 00,30mm
22-10-2006 - 18,40mm
23-10-2006 - 56,40mm
24-10-2006 - 06,70mm*


----------



## LUPER (25 Out 2006 às 22:32)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Temp. 15,7ºC e descendo  , vento moderado e começa a cair mais um aguaceiro moderado! Está uma linda noite Outonal!
> 
> E a acreditar no radar ainda cairá mais por aqui até ao final do dia e madrugada!
> 
> ...




Tá safo o mês?   Isso deve ser quase a quantidade de um outono normal por ai não? Tens 600mm por ano?

Agora ao ver o telejornal de hoje, todas estas desgraças e tragedias pessoais, fico a pensar qual a razão para não avisarem as pessoas para o que iria acontecer. Não custa nada prevenir. Se viram a reportagem da cheia de Águeda, verificaram que as pessoas preveniram-se, mas aí pela experiência e practica.

Muitas situações eram evitáveis, as Câmaras tiveram mais de 1 semana para limpar as principais linhas de escoamento. Nós aqui já sabiamos disto há 1 semana e não somos profissionais. Não custa nada prevenir, já imaginaram se o autocarro tem sido mesmo arrastado? Um distrito com alerta amarelo por chuva? Algo vai mal no sistema de avisos ás populações. As tv em vez de passarem numeros pra enviar sms em rodapé deveriam ter emitido o seguinte:

Todos os habitantes de zonas baixas de todo o país deverão tomar medidas para prevenir eventuais inundações durante a madrugada e dia de amanhã

Logicamente que os habitantes de zonas sensiveis, e eles sabem quem o são, tomariam as medidas que por bem achassem.

Pessoalmente alertei os meus familiares em Portimão, que tinham automoveis estacionados numa zona que eu sei que poderia ser critica, para os retirarem e os estacionrem numa zona onde estivessem a salvo de ficar com água pelo tejadilho. Infelizmente no nosso país ninguem tem a cultura da prevenção, como se pode ver pela 1.00h de telejornal dedicado ao mau tempo


----------



## Luis França (25 Out 2006 às 22:55)

Porque não vivo em Espanha?  Poderia ser um novo post pelo seguinte: os espanhóis têm a ombridade  de colocar alertas com vários dias de antecedência (são responsáveis) para as populações em geral, nós somos os badalhocos da Europa - está sempre tudo controlado, tá-se bem e por aí fora. 

Sem comentários.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 22:58)

Por aqui uma noite bem mais calma neste momento tenho 17,7ºC e 1000hpa tirei esta foto ao inicio da noite  e resolvi partilha-la com voces porque é a minha primeira foto a um raio


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 23:09)

LUPER disse:


> Tá safo o mês?   Isso deve ser quase a quantidade de um outono normal por ai não? Tens 600mm por ano?
> 
> Agora ao ver o telejornal de hoje, todas estas desgraças e tragedias pessoais, fico a pensar qual a razão para não avisarem as pessoas para o que iria acontecer. Não custa nada prevenir. Se viram a reportagem da cheia de Águeda, verificaram que as pessoas preveniram-se, mas aí pela experiência e practica.
> 
> ...




Eu acho todos uma cambada de irresponsáveis:

- O IM por que só à 00h é que emitiu o alerta de chuva e vento forte, quando já os MCS estavam já a entrar em território

- O SNPC que não ligou puto ao aviso do IM e não alertou todas as coorporações de Bombeiros visadas

- As Câmaras e Juntas de Freguesia por que não procederam à tarefa de limpar os leitos dos rios, regatos e limpeza de sarjetas

- Por fim, o condutor do autocarro que com o mínimo dos mínimos de responsabilidade ninguém se põe a atravessar um rio transbordado com um *transporte público* de passageiros e em que o passageiros eram *crianças*


----------



## Santos (25 Out 2006 às 23:17)

Boa noite a todos, acho que vou ter a mínima mais baixa do mês, estou neste momento com 15,5.

A ver se na primeira quinzena de Novembro já neva algo pelas n/serras...


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2006 às 23:30)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui uma noite bem mais calma neste momento tenho 17,7ºC e 1000hpa tirei esta foto ao inicio da noite  e resolvi partilha-la com voces porque é a minha primeira foto a um raio



Parabens! Apanhado!


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2006 às 23:38)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui uma noite bem mais calma neste momento tenho 17,7ºC e 1000hpa tirei esta foto ao inicio da noite  e resolvi partilha-la com voces porque é a minha primeira foto a um raio



Gosto sempre dumas imagens de trovoada  

Eu devo ter de esperar até à próxima Primavera para poder ver imagens destas por aqui


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2006 às 23:45)

Eu tenho tido várias nos últimos dias por aqui mas são fracas e sem raios ke se veja esta tive de tentar a minha sorte e levei meia hora para conseguir  essa a única hehe a trovoada também não era forte pelo contrario


----------



## Angelstorm (25 Out 2006 às 23:47)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui uma noite bem mais calma neste momento tenho 17,7ºC e 1000hpa tirei esta foto ao inicio da noite  e resolvi partilha-la com voces porque é a minha primeira foto a um raio


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 01:46)

LUPER disse:


> Tá safo o mês?   Isso deve ser quase a quantidade de um outono normal por ai não? Tens 600mm por ano?
> 
> Agora ao ver o telejornal de hoje, todas estas desgraças e tragedias pessoais, fico a pensar qual a razão para não avisarem as pessoas para o que iria acontecer. Não custa nada prevenir. Se viram a reportagem da cheia de Águeda, verificaram que as pessoas preveniram-se, mas aí pela experiência e practica.
> 
> ...



LUPER, o mês de Outubro aqui é habitualmente muito chuvoso, pelo menos desde que eu tenho dados. Senão vê aqui http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=11708&postcount=16

Como vês é o mês mais pluvioso do ano, daí a minha afirmação!  
Quanto à pergunta se tenho 600mm/ano, sim é aproximadamente a média aqui da terrinha.  

No resto da tua excelente análise, concordo em pleno, disseste tudo! 



miguel disse:


> Por aqui uma noite bem mais calma neste momento tenho 17,7ºC e 1000hpa tirei esta foto ao inicio da noite  e resolvi partilha-la com voces porque é a minha primeira foto a um raio




Miguel parabéns pela bela foto, para ser a primeira já estás um profissional!! 

Hoje estou sem ADSL, dizem-me que é uma avaria nacional, a ONI merecia era uma boa inundação na cabeça deles!   Por isso tenho-me ligado aos poucos através de dial-up (isto assim fica carote! ). Assim sendo vou pra camita apenas registado aqui a temp. actual, 13,9ºC, ou seja uma noite que se apresenta fresquinha!


----------



## Luis França (26 Out 2006 às 02:56)

Já repararam naquelas pequenas células que estão a entrar na costa W?
É que caíu agora um bruto aguaceiro em Lisboa e deve estar a chover em todo o litoral! Lá vão as águas subir outra vez?

Vêem do centro do vortex que ontem despejou toda aquela água...

(se calhar já estão todos a dormir...)


----------



## Luis França (26 Out 2006 às 03:02)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Hoje estou sem ADSL, dizem-me que é uma avaria nacional, a ONI merecia era uma boa inundação na cabeça deles!   Por isso tenho-me ligado aos poucos através de dial-up (isto assim fica carote! ).



Usas o Windows e ficaste sem ADSL? Não há azar - só tens que arranjar uma distro Live CD de Linux, um modem/router com porta de rede (RJ11) e tás a navegar... É que, se usares linux tens toda a largura de banda só para ti aí nas redondezas ....


----------



## RSilva_TN (26 Out 2006 às 10:14)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Bem por aqui mais umas horas de chuva … e o rio Alviela
> Saltava das margens dentro de Torres Novas.
> Céu limpo com 17º



João,

  Só uma pequena correcção, o rio que passa em Torres Novas é o Almonda e não o Alviela.  
   Abraço,

   RSilva


----------



## dj_alex (26 Out 2006 às 10:43)

Minho disse:


> Eu acho todos uma cambada de irresponsáveis:
> 
> - O IM por que só à 00h é que emitiu o alerta de chuva e vento forte, quando já os MCS estavam já a entrar em território
> 
> ...



O IM lançou avisos de mau tempo...Podem não ter sido os adequados, mas lancou-os...Agora de quem é a culpa de a construção do pais ter sido feita em cima do joelho, e de se terem alterado cursos de rios ??? E de haver irresponsabilidade de muita gente????

O IM todos os dias de manha, faz um briefing para a proteção civil....Não acredito sinceramente que o IM não os tenha avisado....


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 10:45)

Luis França disse:


> Usas o Windows e ficaste sem ADSL? Não há azar - só tens que arranjar uma distro Live CD de Linux, um modem/router com porta de rede (RJ11) e tás a navegar... É que, se usares linux tens toda a largura de banda só para ti aí nas redondezas ....



Bons dias a todos, pelo que vejo continua a chover com alguma intensidade e de forma persistente no litoral, zona de Pombal Leiria e Coimbra...   Será que não vai agravar em nada as coisas  

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 13,8ºC, mas noutro termómetro que lhe deve ter dado uma pancada qualquer, tinha hoje de mínima 7,9ºC   

Quanto à tua explicação, Luís, não te entendi lá muito bem, desvenda lá melhor a situação? Como consigo aceder se o meu operador não me deixa autenticar? Tinha sinal de ADSL mas não me deixava autenticar. Acho que o que querias dizer era tendo eu o ADSL a funceminar, ai sim aplicar esse truque!? ou não? 
Desvenda lá isso pra malta aproveitar  e já agora aconselha ai um distro live CD de confiança.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2006 às 13:08)

Boas
Máis uma madrugada de muita chuva acordei era 4:40 com uma forte chuva e vento ás 8:30 de novo uma fortíssima chuvada com muito vento.A mínima foi de 16,1ºC neste momento tenho 18,2ºC e 1004hpa e chove de novo com intensidade


----------



## Luis França (26 Out 2006 às 13:18)

Boas,

 Kim, se tens linha ADSL com a luzinha a piscar constante (e se pagaste as contas), drivers instalados e linha activa (até há uns dias atrás), de certeza que é o Windows a marrar. Ora quando isto se verifica (ter linha activa), se o sistema operativo for Unix, Linux ou outro qq (sem ser o vindows), é defeito da Microsoft (já o experimentei dezenas de vezes). O passo seguinte é arrancares de CD-ROM (1st boot) com o Kurumin 6.1 ou 7beta. Podes sacá-lo em http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/ 
Vais depois à BIOS » boot e escolhes cd-rom. Qual é a vantagem?
O kurumin instala-se e instala todos os drivers da tua máquina (tens é de ter um modem com ficha de rede, senão o processo é mais complicado = tens de escrever o driver  ). Quando o Kurumin arranca configura logo o DHCP e tás ligado. Usas o Konqueror (equivalente ao IE) como eu estou a utilizá-lo neste momento, e depois navegas à brava, sem vírus e com firewall incorporada. E acedes nas calmas a qq site. É facílimo e ainda por cima é de borla, tens todos os programas necessários à escolha à borliú.
Se não tiveres entendido nada do que eu escrevi vão ao msn que voltarei a explicar de novo. 

Entretanto, como disse ontem às 3 da matina, aquele vórtice continua a descarregar (obrigado Seringador) nesta 5ªfeira.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Out 2006 às 14:18)

Voltando à meteorologia, aqui ficam uns dados interessantes:

Unidades do caudal em m^3/s

Barragens :



Alto Lindoso : 74.2% da capacidade (Qin =51.86 ; Qout=234 )
Miranda : 93.1%   (Qin =437.11; Qout=434.33)
Fratel : 93%  (Qin =571.55; Qout = 718.31) 
Alqueva: 64% (Qin e Qout n/d)
Roxo ; 20%  (Qin e Qout n/d)

As 3 primeiras barragens, como podem ver, acabam por não estar a armazenar agua....Já que o Qout é maior que o Quin (mt semelhante em Miranda)

O caudal ontem em almourol atingiu os 1700m^3/s


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2006 às 14:37)

boas infelizmente nao pude seguir o fenomeno que passou por nao ter ligação a internet  mas vi que isto andou muito animado 
por aqui neste momento cai um aguaceiro muito forte 
temperatura 12.7ºc
Humidade 77%


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Out 2006 às 16:24)

boas

como vos tinha informado tenho estado em olho marinho  - peniche aqui apenas tenho net na junta de freguesia ( eu  é que sou o plesidente da junta )   na noite de domingo passado tivemos uma chuvada bastante forte o tempo melhorou na tarde de segunda e noite na terca para quarta foi o diluvio  estive-mos a tentar captar filmes mas os raios não estavam perto lá por volta das 2 da manha voltamos  de novo para casa passado alguns minutos foi um fartote   era raios por todo lado mas já sem bateria na maquina.    bem mas tenho tb varias fotos para vos mostrar destas minhas ferias

sem esquecer as filmagens em mini dv da semana passada,    bem tenho de organizar esse material 

bem vou dando noticias 

abraços meteo

abraços meteo


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (26 Out 2006 às 16:24)

RSilva_TN disse:


> João,
> 
> Só uma pequena correcção, o rio que passa em Torres Novas é o Almonda e não o Alviela.
> Abraço,
> ...


Meu caro 
obrigada pela correcção
sem comentarios...
jf


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 17:14)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> como vos tinha informado tenho estado em olho marinho  - peniche aqui apenas tenho net na junta de freguesia ( *eu é que sou o plesidente da junta* )   na noite de domingo passado tivemos uma chuvada bastante forte o tempo melhorou na tarde de segunda e noite na terca para quarta foi o diluvio  estive-mos a tentar captar filmes mas os raios não estavam perto lá por volta das 2 da manha voltamos  de novo para casa passado alguns minutos foi um fartote   era raios por todo lado mas já sem bateria na maquina.    bem mas tenho tb varias fotos para vos mostrar destas minhas ferias
> 
> ...



Olha o ajrebelo! ainda em Lua de Mel!?? Isso é que é gozar!  

Cá estamos à espera das tuas reportagens  

E já agora dar-te os meus sinceros parabéns por esse cargo de Presidenta da Junta!  è sempre bom termos um autarca nas nossas fileiras, até porque seria bom ouvir a tua opinião acerca disto que o Minho disse atrás e que todos corroboramos!



Minho disse:


> Eu acho todos uma cambada de irresponsáveis:
> 
> - O IM por que só à 00h é que emitiu o alerta de chuva e vento forte, quando já os MCS estavam já a entrar em território
> 
> ...




Fica bem Sr.Presidente!


----------



## albertoisla (26 Out 2006 às 17:45)

BRUTAL!!! ayer tormenton, 40mm en 20minutos, TORNADO, rafagas de 100kms/h, todo tirado, y despues, 20mm más, total, 60mm ayer, anoche, 40mm en 20 mintus otro tormenton BRUTAL todo ANEGADO, y despues 20mm más, total del mes 208,1MM


----------



## joao matias (26 Out 2006 às 18:14)

Quria mostar umas fotos no forum!
Como é que posso fazer isso?
Tenho as fotos no meu Pc.


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2006 às 18:43)

joao matias disse:


> Quria mostar umas fotos no forum!
> Como é que posso fazer isso?
> Tenho as fotos no meu Pc.



Olá!

Dá uma olhadela a este tópico  
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256


----------



## Luis França (26 Out 2006 às 18:53)

Vejam só como está o mar no Guincho (serra de Sintra):


Com 4 a 5 metros e temperatura de 20º C »» todos ao banho que a água está boa!!  

Ou se preferirem, no Algarve,em Martinhal (Sagres):

(retirei as imagens, pois já é noite e não quero sobrecarregar o forum)


----------



## Mago (26 Out 2006 às 21:07)

Boa noite
Temperatura 11.5°C
Ponto de Condensação 10.7°C 
Humidade 95% 
Barómetro 1009mb
Rate 1.32mb/hr 
Temperatura Aparente 15.1°C

Ceu encoberto, com tendencia a melhorar.


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2006 às 21:50)

Boas, por aqui 16ºC, céu muito nubado, 1019hpa. Durante o dia ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Out 2006 às 22:26)

albertoisla disse:


> BRUTAL!!! ayer tormenton, 40mm en 20minutos, TORNADO, rafagas de 100kms/h, todo tirado, y despues, 20mm más, total, 60mm ayer, anoche, 40mm en 20 mintus otro tormenton BRUTAL todo ANEGADO, y despues 20mm más, total del mes 208,1MM



Boas Alberto! E as fotos, e o filme?  



Luis França disse:


> Vejam só como está o mar no Guincho (serra de Sintra):
> 
> 
> Com 4 a 5 metros e temperatura de 20º C »» todos ao banho que a água está boa!!
> ...



Mas podias ter deixado os links ao menos, fiquei sem saber onde ver amanhã de manhã!  

Eu com menos de 25º não ponho o pésito na água! 

A máxima de hoje foi 18,4ºC e a temp. actual 14,8ºC, mas já tive 14,1ºC. Chove sem parar desde as 17h:30, uma ou outra vez com um pouco mais de força! Está uma noite maravilhosa!


----------



## Luis França (26 Out 2006 às 22:38)

http://www.beachcam.pt/praias_beachcams.php?id=52

http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcams/webcam-sagres.htm

Foi lapso meu!


----------



## dj_alex (26 Out 2006 às 22:55)

Luis França disse:


> http://www.beachcam.pt/praias_beachcams.php?id=52
> 
> http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcams/webcam-sagres.htm
> 
> Foi lapso meu!



Agora não se vê nada...


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2006 às 22:58)

Braga
Temperatura Actual 15.8ºC
Pressão 1010hPa
Céu Limpo, sem vento


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2006 às 23:10)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado o dia foi muito produtivo em aguaceiros moderados a fortes mas já se foram já tenho saudades  máxima do dia 19,7ºC neste momento uns frescos 16,3ºC e 1011hpa e a subir a bom ritmo


----------



## Bruno Campos (27 Out 2006 às 09:10)

esta noite a minima desceu aos 13.4ºC 
nos ultimos dois dias desceu dois graus, e preve-se uma descida mais acentuada nestas proximas noites anticiclonicas!

ps: este é o meu post 500  (pela segunda vez)


----------



## Rog (27 Out 2006 às 10:55)

Boas, de momento tenho 17,2ºC, 1021hpa, céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2006 às 11:08)

A mínima hoje foi inferior a 10ºC (9,5º), mas o dia promete aquecer bastante. 
Agora, 15,6ºC e o céu completamente limpo.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2006 às 12:40)

Pois por aqui foi uma noite fresca 14,8ºC mas o dia vai ser quentinho!neste momento já levo 19.8ºC que tem sido a máxima dos últimos dois dias!A pressão tem subido a um ritmo alucinante já vai nos 1021hpa! Céu quase limpo muito sol como não via já há 2 semanas!


----------



## Serrano (27 Out 2006 às 14:27)

No meu posto de observação a máxima de ontem foi 13.4 graus, o que já é um valor interessante para esta altura do ano, mas continuo com saudades de frio mais notório, até porque de momento estão 19.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã com um sol brilhante. O melhor é que estamos a caminhar para os meses frios, espero que se comportem como tal...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2006 às 15:56)

Pessoal! 
Hoje está uma atmosfera propícia à formação de nuvens lenticulares... estou agora mesmo a ver uma mas não tenho a máquina comigo    
Olhem para o lado onde hajam sistemas montanhosos, estejam atentos, podem consguir umas belas fotos do tipo "Independence Day"


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (27 Out 2006 às 18:46)

Bem depois de consultar a carta do vento
deparo que este esta do lado espanhol.
Diz o ditado popular que de Espanha nem
bom tempo, nem bom casamento… !


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2006 às 19:00)

Hoje um dia muito agradável este fds tá bom para dar uns passeios à beira mar para quem pode claro a minha máxima de hoje foi de 21,8ºC neste momento tenho 20,3ºC e 1020hpa e céu limpo..


----------



## Fil (27 Out 2006 às 19:31)

Aqui tive uma mínima de 9,6ºC e máxima de 19,2ºC Amanhã passo dos 20ºC de certeza.

Agora 16,8ºC, 69% e 1023.5hPa.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2006 às 20:07)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tive uma mínima de 9,6ºC e máxima de 19,2ºC Amanhã passo dos 20ºC de certeza.
> 
> Agora 16,8ºC, 69% e 1023.5hPa.




Eu já passei hoje  

Extremos do dia: 9,5ºC / 20,5ºC


----------



## Mago (27 Out 2006 às 20:21)

Vivam,

Que lindo dia que esteve hoje aqui pela Beira Alta, pelas previsoes amanha vai aquecer, e depois segunda voltam as trovoadas, por incrivel que parece gosto deste estilo de tempo, parece a Primavera Abril Maio, calor e umas trovoadazitas de vez enquando para arrefecer os animos. 

*Temperatura actual:*14.4°C
Ponto de Condensação 10.2°C 
Humidade 76% 
Barómetro 1019mb
Rate 0.59mb/hr 

Temperatura Máxima 18.7°C às 16:12 
Temperatura Mínima 9.2°C às 6:51 
Temperatura Aparente Máxima 19.5°C às 16:18 
Rajada Máxima do Vento 28km/hr às 11:22


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2006 às 21:25)

Bom, que me dizem dos 30ºC previstos pelo IM em Braga e Santarém  

Em Melgaço estão 15.6ºC


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2006 às 00:25)

Por aqui 16,4ºC, acabou de dar uma aguaceiro moderado, 1019hpa.
O dia hoje foi aguaceiros e algum frio, com uma máxima que chegou aos 18ºC, ocorreram alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Luis França (28 Out 2006 às 11:06)

Boas,

Depois da tempestade a bonança. Estao 21º neste momento nas Azenhas do Mar, a aguinha do mar está só a 20º (vim de lá agora), está sol e uma brisa morna de Leste.Parece um dia de Primavera bem quente, uma espécie de tréguas neste caldeirao meteorológico. Deixo-vos uma imagem da Praia Grande (a 3 km daqui para sul) só para terem uma ideia do que estou a falar.  





www.beachcam.pt


----------



## duncan (28 Out 2006 às 11:40)

Hoje está previsto 27º em Lisboa,está mesmo calor  .O verâo de S. martinho chegou com força, e deve durar até terça feira.


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2006 às 12:19)

Pela Madeira a situação é outra: céu muito nublado com aguaceiros por vezes moderados, 18,4ºC, 1020hpa. 
O IM prevê possibilidade de trovoadas e vento com rajadas até 90km/h.


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Out 2006 às 12:47)

Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Depois da tempestade a bonança. Estao 21º neste momento nas Azenhas do Mar, a aguinha do mar está só a 20º (vim de lá agora), está sol e uma brisa morna de Leste.Parece um dia de Primavera bem quente, uma espécie de tréguas neste caldeirao meteorológico. Deixo-vos uma imagem da Praia Grande (a 3 km daqui para sul) só para terem uma ideia do que estou a falar.
> 
> ...



Luis quando fores para lá novamente avisa! Que é para a malta ver se tu nadas bem!   



Rogpacheco disse:


> Pela Madeira a situação é outra: céu muito nublado com aguaceiros por vezes moderados, 18,4ºC, 1020hpa.
> O IM prevê possibilidade de trovoadas e vento com rajadas até 90km/h.



Rogpacheco, diria que és um sortudo  

Por aqui foi uma noite mais temperada que a anterior, onde fomos até aos 12,2ºC, e claro sem chuva  
Temp. min: 16,3ºC.

Actualmente céu limpo e 21ºC de temperatura.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2006 às 12:54)

Boas tardes por aqui tive uma mínima de 16,8ºC neste momento já tenho uns quentes 22,5ºC um dia que nem está mau para dar um salto à praia e apanhar uma corzita


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Out 2006 às 13:07)

miguel disse:


> Boas tardes por aqui tive uma mínima de 16,8ºC neste momento já tenho uns quentes 22,5ºC um dia que nem está mau para dar um salto à praia e apanhar uma corzita




Ia-te aconselhar para teres cuidado com os UV   e para consultares os avisos do IM, mas... 





 
Hoje devem ser dados surpresa! _- "Exponha-se ao Sol e tente adivinhar qual o valor dos UV"_


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2006 às 13:12)

Serviço publico de primeira conto ficar com 25 ou 26 de máxima não os 28 previstos pelo im  neste momento 22,7ºC e 1023hpa céu limpinho


----------



## Luis França (28 Out 2006 às 14:36)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Luis quando fores para lá novamente avisa! Que é para a malta ver se tu nadas bem!   .



O vosso azar é que eu nao gosto desta praia (muitos remoinhos); como já devem saber a minha praia electiva é a das Azenhas (nao tem banheiro, nem bandeira, nem webcam) 

Para me verem a nadar é necessário que me façam companhia _in situ_.... 

E o índice de UV deve estar alto pois fiquei mais colorido do que estava (apesar de estar sempre submerso); a ajudar estiveram os banhos de areia numa perfeita esfoliaçao (daí a cor)...


----------



## albertoisla (28 Out 2006 às 15:56)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas Alberto! E as fotos, e o filme?



No... en esas horas estaba en clase... pero si te puedo poner algunos recortes del periódico de ese día...


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2006 às 16:36)

Por aqui 17,4ºC, 1018hpa, aguaceiros. 
As trovoadas parece que estam por perto, mas ainda não vi nem ouvi nenhuma!


----------



## Fil (28 Out 2006 às 16:40)

Que dia quente hoje, já não tinha um assim desde o inicio do mês! Tive uma mínima de 12,8ºC (com céu limpo!) e uma máxima momentânea de 22,4ºC. Neste momento 22,3ºC, 53% hr e 1025.1hPa. Bela maneira de acabar um dos outubros mais quentes dos últimos anos...


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2006 às 16:46)

Fil disse:


> Que dia quente hoje, já não tinha um assim desde o inicio do mês! Tive uma mínima de 12,8ºC (com céu limpo!) e uma máxima momentânea de 22,4ºC. Neste momento 22,3ºC, 53% hr e 1025.1hPa. Bela maneira de acabar um dos outubros mais quentes dos últimos anos...



A sabedoria do povo diz: "Outubro quente trás o diabo no ventre" veremos que "diabo" de tempo virá para as próximas semanas...


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2006 às 16:49)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ia-te aconselhar para teres cuidado com os UV   e para consultares os avisos do IM, mas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O UV na Madeira é sempre muito alto todo o ano , de verão é quase sempre a 11, de outono ainda assim, está a 6...


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2006 às 17:00)

Um dia quente também por aqui!máxima do dia 24,6ºC neste momento 24,3ºC e 1022hpa céu pouco nublado algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Minho (28 Out 2006 às 18:23)

Escusado será dizer que em Melgaço o tempo também não fugiu à regra..
Não sei qual foi a máxima mas neste momento estão 22.1ºC. Alguém sabe se em Braga sempre se atingiram os 30ºC?


----------



## Mago (28 Out 2006 às 18:48)

*Temperatura actual* 17.9°C
Temperatura Máxima 23.2°C às 16:45 
Temperatura Mínima 12.0°C às 4:38 
Ponto de Condensação 11.9°C 
Humidade 68% 
Barómetro 1020mb
Rate -0.18mb/hr 

Que dia espectácular.... pena que com a alteração do fuso horário as tardes vao ficar mais pequenas...


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Out 2006 às 19:37)

albertoisla disse:


> No... en esas horas estaba en clase... pero si te puedo poner algunos recortes del periódico de ese día...



 Alberto!! nunca pensei que fosse para tanto! Tu voltaste para casa de barco ou quê? O vento então praticamente 100 km/h! 



Rogpacheco disse:


> O UV na Madeira é sempre muito alto todo o ano , de verão é quase sempre a 11, de outono ainda assim, está a 6...



Sim já tinha reparado, isso aí é um perigo total em termos de UV, seguindo à risca as indicações internacionais, era de evitar sair à rua quase todos os dias entre as 10h e as 16h!  

Por aqui a máxima foi até aos 25,4ºC!   
Sempre deu para passear até ao campo e ver como ficou após estas chuvadas. Por aqui já quase não se nota, a não ser alguma poça que tenha ficado e os ribeiros e rios que levam um caudal considerável e de água bem castanha. Agora o verde renasceu a toda a escala, parecia a primavera.


----------



## tozequio (28 Out 2006 às 21:57)

Boas (azuis e brancas) noites  

Por aqui a coisa está quentinha, depois de mínima 15.3ºC e máxima de 26.1ºC, ainda vou nos 20.7ºC, mais 1 pouco e para uma noite tropical quase em Novembro...


----------



## Angelstorm (28 Out 2006 às 23:09)

Por aqui, uma máxima de 25,3º
Actualmente:
19,7º (quase parece verão)
73% RH
1024 hPa


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 00:26)

Noite tbm ela quentinha por aqui!!18,9ºC neste momento


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 00:34)

Por aqui 17,6ºC, 1018hpa, céu nublado.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Out 2006 às 00:37)

Realmente com estas temperaturas finais de Outubro lá se vai a média por ai acima, tornando-se a mais alta dos últimos 5 anos!   

Neste momento tenho por aqui *21,1ºC*   Nem eu queria acreditar, se bem que na EMA do IM marca 18,8ºC


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 00:48)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente com estas temperaturas finais de Outubro lá se vai a média por ai acima, tornando-se a mais alta dos últimos 5 anos!
> 
> Neste momento tenho por aqui *21,1ºC*   Nem eu queria acreditar, se bem que na EMA do IM marca 18,8ºC



Tão alta  21,1ºC a estas horas é temperatura em mês de verão...


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 01:40)

Por Melgaço estão 16.5ºC o noite tropical outonal


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 01:46)

Por aqui 19.4ºC...


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 08:35)

Mínima de 17.1ºC e estão neste momento "ainda" 19.3ºC.

Bem sei que ainda não estamos em Novembro, mas é interessante reparar que a temperatura máxima de ontem no Porto em Pedras Rubras (27.5ºC) ficaria a 0.2ºC do record de temperatura máxima alguma vez registada no mês de Novembro na Serra do Pilar, que quase sempre apresenta valores mais altos. Portanto, foi um quase record para esta altura do ano. 

Já agora, já repararem nas cidades mais quentes hoje segundo a previsão do IM? Porto e Braga com 29ºC


----------



## LUPER (29 Out 2006 às 10:04)

tozequio disse:


> Mínima de 17.1ºC e estão neste momento "ainda" 19.3ºC.
> 
> Bem sei que ainda não estamos em Novembro, mas é interessante reparar que a temperatura máxima de ontem no Porto em Pedras Rubras (27.5ºC) ficaria a 0.2ºC do record de temperatura máxima alguma vez registada no mês de Novembro na Serra do Pilar, que quase sempre apresenta valores mais altos. Portanto, foi um quase record para esta altura do ano.
> 
> Já agora, já repararem nas cidades mais quentes hoje segundo a previsão do IM? Porto e Braga com 29ºC



A massa de ar quente está mais por cima do norte do que no sul. Mas penso que este valor de temperatura não é tão anormal como isso. Relembro que o valor da média das máximas de Outubro no Porto é de 20,9, pelo que 27,5 são cerca de 7º acima. Ou seja não á assim tão espetacular, pelo contrário hoje pode ser espetacular a máxima. A máxima de periodo 61/91 foi de 32,2, pelo que vamos ficar ainda um pouco longe desse record. Quanto a Novembro, nem por sombras lá vamos chegar, a partir de segunda a temperatura desce quase a pique, e acabou-se a dorsal africana. Por vezes somos levados pela história do aquecimento global. Reparem nas temperaturas no resto do globo


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 10:08)

A média das máximas é 21ºC, o que quererá dizer que a média da última semana de Outubro, se a fosse possível calcular, estaria bem abaixo dos 20ºC.


----------



## LUPER (29 Out 2006 às 10:10)

tozequio disse:


> A média das máximas é 21ºC, o que quererá dizer que a média da última seman de Outubro, se a fosse possível calcular, estaria bem abaixo dos 20ºC.



A minha média de máximas deverá ficar pelos 22,8. Não acho que tenha sido um mês quente, mas sim um mês normal com tendencia a mais ameno. Nada de anormal com isso.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2006 às 10:29)

Mais um dia de Verão em perspectiva, espero que seja o último este ano 

Esta manhã tive uma miníma de 11,5ºC.

18,9ºC e 65% de Hr neste momento.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2006 às 10:38)

LUPER disse:


> A minha média de máximas deverá ficar pelos 22,8. Não acho que tenha sido um mês quente, mas sim um mês normal com tendencia a mais ameno. Nada de anormal com isso.



Este Outubro vai terminar com valores bem acima do normal em todo o país e em algumas regiões da Europa a situação ainda é pior, as anomalias chegam a ser superiores a 3ºC.









E ainda faltam estes últimos dias muito quentes.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 11:29)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 17,8ºC neste momento já levo 22,5ºC e 1020hpa


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Out 2006 às 11:30)

Perspectiva-se um dia de verão.
Já vou com 24,1º
63%RH
1021hPa


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 11:43)

Ai por Tomar está a aquecer bem!! Eu agora levo 22,7ºC e o céu está totalmente coberto por nuvens médias e altas o cape para hoje já é alto no sul será que tenho alguma surpresa para o fim do dia!!


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 11:57)

Por aqui a coisa vai aquecendo, tenho 25.1ºC, mas duvido que por aqui chegue aos 29ºC previstos pelo IM, já se começa a notar um maior anomalia negativa da minha zona em relação ao Porto do que no Verão.


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 12:28)

Em Melgaço estão 20.1ºC... a mínima ainda assim foi de 12.2ºC
Estou a ver que junto à costa está aquecer bem


----------



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 12:30)

Aqui a tempª está nos 24,1, o céu está a ficar totalmente nublado e o que se faz notar cada vez com maior intensidade é o vento


----------



## Luis França (29 Out 2006 às 12:42)

Aqui, pelas Azenhas, estao 22º com um bafo quente e nuvens altas bastante escuras a norte, na zona da Ericeira/Peniche. Cheira-me a trovoada à tarde embora o vento esteja de Leste. A água do mar continua nos 20º (confirmada por mim com mais uma banhoca lá dentro). Algo vai mudar hoje.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 12:48)

Por aqui o céu está cada vez mais escuro agora 23,6ºC cheira-me a trovoada para a tarde ou noite!!


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2006 às 13:19)

Dia de verão por cá também, mínima de 14,1ºC  em minha casa e máxima momentânea de 22,9ºC, que é também a temperatura actual. Nem uma nuvem no céu.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 13:34)

Este dia faz lembrar aqueles dias de primavera temperatura alta e humidade nuvens a vir do interiorcom e as trovoadas durante a tarde 
tirei esta foto agora mesmo:


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 13:47)

Boas, por aqui a noite foi muito animada com trovoadas e aguaceiros moderados. Agora o céu está limpo, e o dia está quente com 24.ºC. A mínima hoje foi de 12ºC. 1014hpa.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 13:51)

A minha temperatura hoje já polvorizou a de ontem com 24,6ºC neste momento vou com 25,5ºC


----------



## filipept (29 Out 2006 às 14:05)

Por aqui 31º  , se a estação não estiver enganada, mas está mesmo calor.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 14:25)

filipept disse:


> Por aqui 31º  , se a estação não estiver enganada, mas está mesmo calor.



Eu até custei a acreditar mas fui ver o site do IM e tem lá 30,2ºC em braga logo é mto possível os teus 31 incrível já se devem ter batido recordes hoje  

aqui 25,7ºC tá mais calor no norte


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 14:39)

miguel disse:


> Eu até custei a acreditar mas fui ver o site do IM e tem lá 30,2ºC em braga logo é mto possível os teus 31 incrível já se devem ter batido recordes hoje
> 
> aqui 25,7ºC tá mais calor no norte



Definitivamente há aqui um microclima     
Como é possível em Melgaço só estarem 23.1ºC ?????
Será efeito Foehn que está a afectar Braga???

PS: O meu termometro em Melgaço está orientado para Norte no parapeito de uma varanda....


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2006 às 15:55)

Por aqui calor e céu limpo, quase parece Primavera.





25,3ºC de máxima até ao momento.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Out 2006 às 15:59)

Já vi que o dia está quentito em grande parte do Norte!!! 
Ás 15H (hora de Portugal Continetal) - Braga: 30,5ºC e *Aveiro:30,9ºC *  
LUPER estás a assar!!!  

Por cá:
Temp. Min: 16,3ºC
Temp. Máx: 28,1ºC

Neste momento 25,2ºC e nuvens tb a aproximarem-se vindas de oeste.


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 16:18)

21.9ºC em Melgaço....


----------



## LUPER (29 Out 2006 às 16:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já vi que o dia está quentito em grande parte do Norte!!!
> Ás 15H (hora de Portugal Continetal) - Braga: 30,5ºC e *Aveiro:30,9ºC *
> LUPER estás a assar!!!
> 
> ...



É verdade hoje penso que a máxima fica pelos 29º, um verdadeiro dia de calor meus amigos . E tivemos um verdadeiro fds de S. Martinho, agora despedimos-nos até à primavera destas temperaturas .


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 16:29)

Máxima de 28.1ºC, mas a temperatura já desce em bom ritmo, neste momento 26.2ºC.


----------



## filipept (29 Out 2006 às 16:34)

Na minha zona chegou aos 33º (Bico-Amares). Já pensei ir dar um mergulhoa oa rio


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 16:38)

Na estação da Serra do Pilar aqui em Gaia, 30ºC às 16.22


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 16:49)

Bem hoje o norte assou literalmente para a época do ano!!Aqui a máxima ficou nos 25,7ºC céu coberto todo o dia e atenção não sei se fui o único aqui a registar pingos de chuva hoje foi à pouco muito grossos a noite pode ter afeitos de luz!! neste momento 23,8ºC e 1017hpa desceu nas ultimas horas!


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 16:52)

Penso que a última vez que se atingiram 30ºC em Outubro no Norte do país foi em 1997. A diferença é foi a inícios de Outubro e não a finais como desta vez... Alguém pode confirmar?


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 17:23)

Em Pedras Rubras a última vez que foram registados dias acima de 30ºC em Outubro foi em 1989, nos dias 6 e 7. Nos últimos 25 anos, só houve mais 1 dia registado acima dos 30ºC no dia 13 de Outubro de 1985.

Mas tenho nos meus registos aqui em casa no dia 1 de Outubro do ano passado uma temperatura acima de 30ºC.

Agora só por curiosidade reparem neste início de Outono fabuloso de 1993  









Espectacular


----------



## LUPER (29 Out 2006 às 17:28)

tozequio disse:


> Em Pedras Rubras a última vez que foram registados dias acima de 30ºC em Outubro foi em 1989, nos dias 6 e 7. Nos últimos 25 anos, só houve mais 1 dia registado acima dos 30ºC no dia 13 de Outubro de 1985.
> 
> Mas tenho nos meus registos aqui em casa no dia 1 de Outubro do ano passado uma temperatura acima de 30ºC.
> 
> ...



Hoje foi um dia muito quente por todo o norte do país, presumo que não passou de um engano da borraca que tá a sul e enviou ar do Sahara directo pro norte. Este ar deverá já amanha nos dar alegrias liquidas.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2006 às 17:34)

tozequio disse:


> Em Pedras Rubras a última vez que foram registados dias acima de 30ºC em Outubro foi em 1989, nos dias 6 e 7. Nos últimos 25 anos, só houve mais 1 dia registado acima dos 30ºC no dia 13 de Outubro de 1985.
> 
> Mas tenho nos meus registos aqui em casa no dia 1 de Outubro do ano passado uma temperatura acima de 30ºC.
> 
> ...




O ano de 1993 foi o último a ter um valor médio inferior à normal de 1961 / 1990.


----------



## Luis França (29 Out 2006 às 17:35)

Caíram umas pingas de chuva morna há 10 minutos atrás (Azenhas do Mar), o céu continua plúmbeo com nuvens inconsistentes a lembrar nevoeiro a baixa altitude. O céu está com um aspecto insólito para a época e o vento continua de Leste. Tenho 25,5º neste momento.
e os caes uivam que nem lobos. Que mais irá acontecer hoje??


----------



## LUPER (29 Out 2006 às 17:44)

Luis França disse:


> Caíram umas pingas de chuva morna há 10 minutos atrás (Azenhas do Mar), o céu continua plúmbeo com nuvens inconsistentes a lembrar nevoeiro a baixa altitude. O céu está com um aspecto insólito para a época e o vento continua de Leste. Tenho 25,5º neste momento.
> e os caes uivam que nem lobos. Que mais irá acontecer hoje??



Se os cães uivam assim tanto, algo poderá acontecer, como uma bela tempestade, ou não?


----------



## Santos (29 Out 2006 às 18:09)

Aqui a máxima de hoje foi 25,2, neste momento estão 22,7º, o vento é que se faz sentir com alguma intensidade e rajadas "quentes", o céu está negro


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 20:29)

Por aqui 15,5ºC, 1014hpa, céu limpo.


----------



## LUPER (29 Out 2006 às 20:45)

Neste momento ainda tenho 22,5  e 1018hpa. Vamos ver a chuva amanhã acalma isto  .


----------



## Zico (29 Out 2006 às 21:53)

LUPER disse:


> Neste momento ainda tenho 22,5  e 1018hpa. Vamos ver a chuva amanhã acalma isto  .



Boas Noites,

isto vale o que vale, mas às 20H10 na 2ª Circular, zona do Campo Grande, estavam 25ºC; em Alfragide (a uma cota mais alta, mas não só por causa disso), estava 23ºC às 20H30. Choveu durante 5 min às 18H40 na zona dos Olivais.
Está um tempo "doentio", como dizem os mais velhos...


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2006 às 21:58)

Apesar do calor que se fez sentir, reparei que o sol já não é o mesmo e não tem, nem de perto, a mesma força que tinha há 1 ou 2 meses atrás 

A minha máxima ficou-se pelos 23,4ºC. Na estação a máxima foi de 26,1ºC, uma das mais altas da região, creio que mais alta até que a de Mirandela  

Incriveis também os mais de 30ºC em Braga.

Agora tenho 16,5ºC, 74% hr e 1020.9hPa.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2006 às 23:02)

Por aqui tenho uma noite incrivelmente quente neste momento 21,7ºC depois de ter baixado a pouco para os 20,8ºC


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 23:07)

Por aqui está uma temperatura verdadeiramente impensável para esta altura do ano e a esta hora (se fosse hora de Verão já passava da meia-noite). Estão 21.7ºC, a maioria das noites de Verão com a máxima que tive por aqui hoje são bem mais frescas.  

Enfim... é o clima tropical que temos


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2006 às 23:32)

Realmente vocês por aí parece que estam de verão...
Eu por cá, tudo mais fresco, agora 14,2ºC, céu limpo, 1014hpa, embora a temperatura chegasse hoje perto dos 25ºC.


----------



## Minho (30 Out 2006 às 00:01)

Em Braga 20.8 às 0:58    
Isto é uma loucura!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Out 2006 às 00:20)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Realmente vocês por aí parece que estam de verão...
> Eu por cá, tudo mais fresco, agora 14,2ºC, céu limpo, 1014hpa, embora a temperatura chegasse hoje perto dos 25ºC.



Ui ui que fresquinho! manda um pedacito para cá!  

Por aqui a máxima foi até aos 28,1ºC
A temp. actual 20,2ºC ou seja até agora noite tropical!


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2006 às 00:57)

Pessoal mas o que se passa com esta noite? A minha temperatura continua a subir em vez de descer neste momento está em 22,2ºC e é 1 hora !


----------



## Bruno Campos (30 Out 2006 às 08:04)

resumo do belo dia de verão (ontem)
Máx: 28.7ºC
Min: 17.5ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2006 às 09:52)

Pela Madeira 16ºC, céu limpo, 1016hpa.


----------



## Seringador (30 Out 2006 às 10:19)

Boas,

Ontem tive máxima de 27,6ºC e mínima hoje de 21,01ºC, então o Verão "Indiano" em Outubro, aconteceu ou não  e o de S. Martinho também   vem a caminho.


----------



## Seringador (30 Out 2006 às 10:57)

Numa primeira abordagem parece que a temperatura irá ficar de longe acima da média, tal como previa para este mês:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08545_30.gif

A precipitação no total ficou nos 247,4 mm, ficando pelos valores que esperava na previsão (que fosse mais baixa em relação a anos transactos), ficando uma *média de 8 mm diários* *o dobro da média 61-90, que é de 4,2mm/dia*, o que vem confirmar o Outubro como um dos mais pluviosos do Ano, no entanto inferior aos anos de 2004 e 2005 com 9mm/dia e 12,4mm/dia respectivamente.
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08545_30.gif


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Out 2006 às 11:11)

Bons dias...

Ainda nao obtive as fotos do possivel F0 que passou por ali na Mata nacional de VRSA!! 



Pois quando ia para fotografar apareceu uma trovoada á minha frente o que preferi filmar do que fotografar o rasto!! foi lindo!!

Por agora, vo ver se arranjo um tenpinho para ver se fotografo o rasto dakele funil das 3:30 da manha!! antes que a natureza apague os vestigios!!!

Muito calor, Muita surfada, pois apanhei um levante com 1,5m e nao pudia desperdiçar akelas belas ondas!! Temp.agua: 23Cº


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2006 às 13:22)

Boas por aqui tive uma mínima de 18,7ºC neste momento tenho 21,9ºC e 1016hpa e caem umas grandes pingas já deu para molhar totalmente o chão!trovoadas é que nem velas


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2006 às 14:09)

Céu nublado e 22,4ºC neste momento. 

Mínima de 10,9ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Out 2006 às 14:10)

Por aqui dia sem chuva, com céu nublado, a mín. da noite foi de 16,5ºC. Actualmente tenho 25,5ºC.

Seringador o que é isso do verão "indiano"? Nunca tinha ouvido tal expressão, acho... 

Desculpem o Off-topic, mas tenho uma pergunta para o nosso Admin. como é que o poste que está a seguir ao meu, do Santos,  já cá estava antes de eu postar!? E tem uma hora que ainda há-de ser, pois são neste momento 14;19!!! Mistériooooo O Santos postou do futuro!!!!!


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2006 às 14:21)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui dia sem chuva, com céu nublado, a mín. da noite foi de 16,5ºC. Actualmente tenho 25,5ºC.
> 
> Seringador o que é isso do verão "indiano"? Nunca tinha ouvido tal expressão, acho...



Uma explicação do termo _Indian Summer_

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/stories/i-summer.php


----------



## Santos (30 Out 2006 às 14:56)

Boas, aqui 22,7 neste momento e cai um ligeiro aguaceiro


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Out 2006 às 15:27)

Dan disse:


> Uma explicação do termo _Indian Summer_
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/dtx/stories/i-summer.php



Ou seja o mesmo que o verão de s. martinho, mas este é num período específico e o tal verão indiano, pode-se dar numa outra altura qualquer.  

Obrigado Dan!


----------



## Seringador (30 Out 2006 às 15:57)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ou seja o mesmo que o verão de s. martinho, mas este é num período específico e o tal verão indiano, pode-se dar numa outra altura qualquer.
> 
> Obrigado Dan!



Sim, boa explicação, o verão Indiano, pode surgir no período de transição a dentro entre as estações Verão/Outono, só pude responder agora Kim, este fim do mês está de loucos!


----------



## Luis França (30 Out 2006 às 18:42)

Esqueci-me ontem de fotografar o quarto crescente lunar. Com 24h de atraso cá está ele:


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2006 às 19:30)

Este dia ficou marcado por um aguaceiro moderado que durou uns 10 minutos na hora de almoço a partir dai céu limpo e uma máxima de 23,7ºC...Agora tenho 19,2ºC e 1016hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Out 2006 às 20:07)

Seringador disse:


> Sim, boa explicação, o verão Indiano, pode surgir no período de transição a dentro entre as estações Verão/Outono, só pude responder agora Kim, este fim do mês está de loucos!



A quem o dizes  , por aqui tb não está fácil, hoje tenho um desafogo! ufaaaa  O pior é que para mim são piores os 10 primeiros dias de cada mês que o final.  E tu fazes o que gostas, eu faço o que arranjei  

Bem meteorológicamente falando, por aqui os chuviscos não marcaram presença.  à tarde até se via alguma por outra cortina ao longe, mas passou tudo a oeste.
A temperatura máxima chegou aos 25,7ºC, actualmente tenhoi 18,4ºC. Hoje já está mais fesquinho


----------



## Minho (30 Out 2006 às 20:08)

Em Braga, céu encoberto por nuvens altas/médias durante todo o dia.
Temp. mínima: 18.5ºC
Temp. actual: 19.7ºC
Pressão: 1013 hPa


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (30 Out 2006 às 21:56)

Já viram as imagens de satélite sobre o Atlântico? É impressão minha ou aquela frente está a rodar para cá?


----------



## tomalino (30 Out 2006 às 22:10)

O calor que se tem feito sentir já é notícia:

Temperaturas batem recorde dos últimos 60 anos no Porto

As temperaturas da madrugada de hoje na cidade do Porto atingiram um valor recorde dos últimos 60 anos, revelou fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=114&id_news=248691


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2006 às 23:23)

Por aqui 18,4ºC, aguaceiros fracos e 1015hpa


----------



## tozequio (30 Out 2006 às 23:25)

Por aqui tive mínima de 18.9ºC de manhã, mas arrefeceu agora para o início da noite, estou com a mínima do dia neste momento com 18.0ºC e tive máxima de 23.8ºC. Precipitação 0.


----------



## Rog (30 Out 2006 às 23:28)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Já viram as imagens de satélite sobre o Atlântico? É impressão minha ou aquela frente está a rodar para cá?



Está, e entre amanhã e depois de amanhã passa pela Madeira; depois chega ao Continente no dia 2...


----------



## Minho (30 Out 2006 às 23:52)

Em Braga caem alguns chuviscos "despistados"....
A temperatura estancou nos 19.0ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Out 2006 às 00:16)

Por aqui a descer a bom ritmo, já vou com  15,9ºC, o céu esse... estreladinho da silva!


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2006 às 00:16)

Ai pelo norte a temperatura ainda está completamente desajustada  eu neste momento tenho umas das noites mais frescas 16,3ºC e 1017hpa..


----------



## Luis França (31 Out 2006 às 01:38)

Aqui por Benfica parece um filme do John Carpenter (Tha Fog).
Está até ao chão, com 16,5º neste momento, amanhã é que vai ser lindo quando os lisboetas forem trabalhar.
Com tamanha densidade, os bate-chapas vão ter muito trabalho


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2006 às 08:34)

Também por cá tenho 16,5ºC, 1015hpa, céu muito nublado. 
Para a tarde são esperados aguaceiros e trovoadas...


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2006 às 09:18)

A frente que se dirige para a Madeira está em peso... As descargas eléctricas são quase certas por cá durante a tarde...


----------



## Minho (31 Out 2006 às 10:00)

Rogpacheco disse:


> A frente que se dirige para a Madeira está em peso... As descargas eléctricas são quase certas por cá durante a tarde...



Só tenho uma coisa a desejar: Boas Fotos


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 12:31)

Sem dúvida Rogério 

Aproveita enquanto dura


----------



## Serrano (31 Out 2006 às 12:34)

Durante o dia de ontem, no meu posto de observação a máxima foi 22.4 graus e a mínima 14 graus. Esta noite a temperatura desceu até aos 12 graus e já começo a ficar preocupado com falta de frio, esperemos que se esteja a guardar para melhor altura. E brilha o Sol...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 12:49)

Boas,

Por aqui um autêntico dia de fim de Verão  
tenho neste momento 23,1ºC e tive mínima de 18,1ºC!

Reparem no Blizard que caiu na Noruega e ainda não estamos no Inverno, que um membro norueguês do forum TWO deliciosas     
http://theweatheroutlook.com/twocommunity/forums/3/107126/ShowThread.aspx


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2006 às 13:36)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui um autêntico dia de fim de Verão
> tenho neste momento 23,1ºC e tive mínima de 18,1ºC!
> ...



Por aqui sim, ainda andamos muito longe do Inverno  , mas por lá já não


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2006 às 13:41)

Hoje a mínima ainda foi mais alta que ontem (12,6ºC).

Neste momento 21,4ºC, sol e um magnifico cumulonimbus sobre as montanhas a norte da cidade.


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 13:45)

Boas daniel!

Já tens alguma ideia de como irá ficar da temperatura média e precipitação deste mês aí para Bragança?


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2006 às 13:58)

Seringador disse:


> Boas daniel!
> 
> Já tens alguma ideia de como irá ficar da temperatura média e precipitação deste mês aí para Bragança?



Boas.

Sim, infelizmente vai ser um o Outubro bem quente com uma anomalia positiva superior a 1ºC. A anomalia é particularmente intensa nos valores mínimos.

Também está a ser um mês com forte anomalia positiva na precipitação. Deve acabar como um dos meses de Outubro mais chuvosos dos últimos dez anos. Ainda não sei se terá um total de precipitação inferior ou superior ao de 2003.


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2006 às 14:03)

O cumulonimbus a norte da cidade já provocou algumas descargas eléctricas.


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 14:33)

Sim DAN, e no satélite já se vê essa formação, mas gostaria de salientar o fluxo de N que irá recair sobre Hamburgo, os Dragões vão levar com ele em cima e existe possibilidade de neve para o dia 01/02 em Hamburgo  
Vai mesmo entrar no fluxo do Ant. a W e mergulhar sobre a Dinamarca e Alemanha 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos
Meteograma Perto Hamburgo
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=ETNT


----------



## Mago (31 Out 2006 às 15:45)

Aqui por Trancoso continua-se com temperaturas bem acima da época a rondar os 19º graus, vento fraco, céu encoberto, só se nota que estamos a caminhar para o Inverno pelas noites a ficarem maiores.


----------



## Santos (31 Out 2006 às 16:06)

Seringador disse:


> Sim DAN, e no satélite já se vê essa formação, mas gostaria de salientar o fluxo de N que irá recair sobre Hamburgo, os Dragões vão levar com ele em cima e existe possibilidade de neve para o dia 01/02 em Hamburgo
> Vai mesmo entrar no fluxo do Ant. a W e mergulhar sobre a Dinamarca e Alemanha
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos
> Meteograma Perto Hamburgo
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=ETNT



Fiz uma busca no baú, e encontrei esta foto que tirei em Hamburgo (zona de St, Pauli) por estas alturas á uns anos, a neve não era muita mas é Hamburgo


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2006 às 16:23)

Boas aqui neste momento 21,2ºC e céu muito nublado 1018hpa a mínima foi de 15,9ºC


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 16:47)

Boas Santos!
Não é nada de excepcional, mas é de salientar a rapidez na mudança das condições, mas apesar de não conhecer Hamburgo e como fica no Mar do Norte não é a cidade mais favorável na alemanha para a queda de neve 
Agora em 24h a temperatura pode descer 12ºC   
 e isso é que são mudanças  que gostava de ver aqui, quem sabe daqui a uns 10 anos


----------



## LUPER (31 Out 2006 às 16:53)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Santos!
> Não é nada de excepcional, mas é de salientar a rapidez na mudança das condições, mas apesar de não conhecer Hamburgo e como fica no Mar do Norte não é a cidade mais favorável na alemanha para a queda de neve
> Agora em 24h a temperatura pode descer 12ºC
> e isso é que são mudanças  que gostava de ver aqui, quem sabe daqui a uns 10 anos



Ora nem mais Seringador, talvez daqui a uns 10 anos tenhamos a sorte de ter esse clima fabuloso, de calor agradavel de verão e frio "agradavel" de Inverno


----------



## Santos (31 Out 2006 às 16:55)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Santos!
> Não é nada de excepcional, mas é de salientar a rapidez na mudança das condições, mas apesar de não conhecer Hamburgo e como fica no Mar do Norte não é a cidade mais favorável na alemanha para a queda de neve
> Agora em 24h a temperatura pode descer 12ºC
> e isso é que são mudanças  que gostava de ver aqui, quem sabe daqui a uns 10 anos



Viva amigo Seringador, realmente uma mudança tão significativa é obra , faço votos para que a tua previsão de 10 anos (ou menos) se cumpra


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 17:00)

Santos disse:


> Viva amigo Seringador, realmente uma mudança tão significativa é obra , faço votos para que a tua previsão de 10 anos (ou menos) se cumpra



E não é qo que todos queremos...   
temos de pensar em desejos, pq conforme as coisas andam estamos a caminhar para lá


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2006 às 17:05)

Seringador disse:


> Sim DAN, e no satélite já se vê essa formação, mas gostaria de salientar o fluxo de N que irá recair sobre Hamburgo, os Dragões vão levar com ele em cima e existe possibilidade de neve para o dia 01/02 em Hamburgo
> Vai mesmo entrar no fluxo do Ant. a W e mergulhar sobre a Dinamarca e Alemanha
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos
> Meteograma Perto Hamburgo
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=ETNT



Essa massa de ar mais frio que vai afectar a Europa central e de leste pode chegar até ao Mediterrâneo, deixando também alguma neve na Grécia e Turquia.


----------



## Seringador (31 Out 2006 às 17:48)

Sem dúvida Dan e com a cobertura de neve que existe poderá ser ainda mais fácil, parece uma situação de verdadeiro Inverno   
https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Out 2006 às 21:19)

Este último dia de Outubro foi marcado pelas temperaturas amenas, como tem sido este mês, com céu parcialmente nublado. De mínima registei 12,7ºC e uma máxima de 26,1ºC, portanto uma boa amplitude térmica. 
Neste momento estou com uns estáveis 18ºC.


----------



## Minho (31 Out 2006 às 21:23)

A nível de temperaturas este mês foi uma total desilusão   

Em Braga estão, neste momento, 16.8ºC e 1016hPa


----------



## Rog (31 Out 2006 às 23:00)

Por aqui 18,6ºC, temperatura algo alta devido ao tempo de Sul. O dia foi de céu nublado, alguns aguaceiros fracos, algum vento. Para esta noite está previsto mau tempo com aguaceiros fortes, trovoadas e vento com rajadas até 100km/h.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2006 às 23:49)

Rog és um sortudo  por aqui neste momento 17,6ºC, 86%HR e 1019hpa...


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2006 às 23:53)

É verdade mais um mes no fim e este Outubro foi muito quente espero que tenha sido uma excepção e não a regra daqui para a frente mas realmente foi raros os dias que tive uma temperatura máxima abaixo dos 20ºC e as mínimas foram quase sempre acima dos 15ºC Apenas se salvou a precipitação que foi bem acima da média brutal mesmo e em apenas duas semanas!!


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2006 às 01:20)

miguel disse:


> É verdade mais um mes no fim e este Outubro foi muito quente espero que tenha sido uma excepção e não a regra daqui para a frente mas realmente foi raros os dias que tive uma temperatura máxima abaixo dos 20ºC e as mínimas foram quase sempre acima dos 15ºC Apenas se salvou a precipitação que foi bem acima da média brutal mesmo e em apenas duas semanas!!



É verdade, apesar das altas temperaturas e deste final de mês "escaldante", o mês valeu sobretudo pelas abundantes precipitações que nos deu dias bastante entretidos, mais do que se tivesse havido frio e um anticiclone em cima! 

Este ultimo dia foi semelhante aos anteriores, calor e mangas curtas pelas ruas no dia que antecede novembro  Tive uma máxima de 20,4ºC e mínima de 12,9ºC ás 23:56.


----------

